# Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

						An drei Tagen im zurückliegenden Juni kam es zu kritischen Situationen im deutschen Stromnetz, da zeitweise weniger Strom als benötigt produziert wurde, was die Stabilität der Stromversorgung gefährdet hat. Die Gefahr eines großflächigen Blackouts soll allerdings nicht bestanden haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Dann wird mein Strom also wieder teurer. Da bin ich nicht begeistert. Aber wenn es sein muss...


----------



## Casurin (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ist doch seit längerem so - das Deutsche Netz kann von den Nachbarn (Schweiz, Österreich, Frankreich) jederzeit lahm gelegt werden wenn die sich weigern die starken Schwankungen für Deutschland auszugleichen.
Der zwang zu "erneuerbaren" Energien und der Ausstieg aus dem Atomstrom sind einfach so ohne weitaus besser Energiespeicher nicht zu halten.


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Casurin schrieb:


> Der zwang zu "erneuerbaren" Energien und der Ausstieg aus dem Atomstrom sind einfach so ohne weitaus besser Energiespeicher nicht zu halten.



Das stimmt, aber ich befürchte, dass wir den sehr sauberen Atomstrom nicht wieder in Gang bekommen, um die Kohlekraftwerke abzuschalten, da die Leute denken, sie würden alle explodieren, und vor den ganzen Atomkraftwerken in unseren Nachbarländern (die sie natürlich jetzt noch ausbauen müssen, um uns zu beliefern) verschließt die Mehrheit die Augen.
Diese Chance, den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken, sehe ich somit leider als bereits abgefahren an.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wenn eben weniger erzeugt wird, heiß die Lösung weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## Lotto (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn eben weniger erzeugt wird, heiß die Lösung weniger verbrauchen.



Jo deswegen jetzt alle nen E-Auto kaufen, oh wait....


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Naja wenn man an den heißesten Tagen seit Jahren sich nicht um mehr Leistung sorgt um alle Klimaanlagen zu füttern, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn so was passiert.
Hab selbst bis Mitternacht die Klimaanlage noch laufen lassen weil die Bude einfach nicht kalt wird auf dauer.

Generell ist unser Netz recht stabil, man sollte aber auf Spikes vorbereitet sein, da man den Bedarf sehr gut abschätzen kann.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Bald werden die Friday for Future Kids nicht mehr für Klima sondern für Strom demonstrieren, damit sie ihre Smartphones wieder aufladen können.

Ein Witz was in diesem Land passiert.

Ich bin für Klimaschutz aber was hier zelebriert wird ist einfach nurnoch peinlich.
Dass die nicht checken, dass selbst wenn Deutschland zu 100% klimaneutral wäre es nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist.

Hier werden AKW und Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet und die Landschaft mit Windrädern verunstaltet, während man den weiterhin nötigen Strom im Ausland kauft... welcher mit Kohle/Atomenergie erzeugt wird *facepalm*
Solarenergie ist leider auch keine Lösung, weil zu viel Fläche für zu wenig Energie benötigt wird und zudem sehr schwankend erzeugt wird.
edit: man könnte zumindest Hausdächer damit zupflastern, würde zumindest das Flächeproblem etwas entschärfen.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man im Bereich Atomenergie bzw. Fusionsenergie weiterforschen um auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen, denn auch Atomenergie kann grün sein (Bill Gates investiert dahingehend massiv) man müsste nur eine Lösung finden, die Brennstäbe "aufzubereiten" bzw. andere Möglichkeiten zu finden.

ps. ich lebe 10km entfernt von 8 Windrädern und ~15km entfernt von einem AKW (Gundremmingen)


----------



## xxRathalos (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ist halt mal wieder ein toller Alleingang gewesen aus der Atomenergie auszusteigen, aber die Tsunamigefahr war in Deutschland einfach zu hoch.
Atomenergie wäre eine tolle Co2 sparende Alternative zur Kohle, und wird außerdem ständig weiterentwickelt. Atommüll wird auch nicht ewig ein Problem sein, siehe z.b.


Strom aus Atommuell: Russischer Reaktor BN-800 ist ein Ansatz zur Loesung des Atommuell-Problems


Für mich ist die "Energiewende" gescheitert, hat uns nichts gebracht außer die teuersten Strompreise in Europa.


mfg Ratha


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja wenn man an den heißesten Tagen seit Jahren sich nicht um mehr Leistung sorgt um alle Klimaanlagen zu füttern, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn so was passiert.
> Hab selbst bis Mitternacht die Klimaanlage noch laufen lassen weil die Bude einfach nicht kalt wird auf dauer.
> 
> Generell ist unser Netz recht stabil, man sollte aber auf Spikes vorbereitet sein, da man den Bedarf sehr gut abschätzen kann.



Na Klar was meinst du wohin unsere last spitzen hingehen?
mir scheint es als hast null Ahnung was dieses Thema betrifft 
kannst ja mal die Tschechen fragen wie toll die das finden


----------



## Kondar (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Lotto schrieb:


> Jo deswegen jetzt alle nen E-Auto kaufen, oh wait....



Ja lustig diese grünen (Wähler) oder?
Kein Kernkraft, keine Kohlekraftwerke und keine realischtischen Ideen.
Aber Hauptsache neues Smartphone damit man keine Streiktermine verpasst.
Da kann Mutti mit dem Tesla ja einem bequem hinfahren.


----------



## Teacup (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Um die Informationsdichte ein wenig zu erhöhen:
Stromnetz: Deutsche Netzbetreiber kaempften mit akuter Stromnot - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MircoSfot (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Was sagt eigentlich unsere Finanzchefin dazu? Ach, egal! Die zittert offensichtlich schon vor Angst!


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Also nichts anderes als das wieder Spekulanten ihre Finger im Spiel hatten um möglichst viel Geld abzusahnen.
Hoffentlich werden die verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen, aber wird wohl so laufen wie häufig. Trifft eventuell ein paar kleine Fische.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Na Klar was meinst du wohin unsere last spitzen hingehen?
> mir scheint es als hast null Ahnung was dieses Thema betrifft
> kannst ja mal die Tschechen fragen wie toll die das finden



Die Reserven stehen überall bereit, wenn es bei uns nicht reicht springen die Nachbarn ein. Die lassen sich so was bezahlen, aber bei 1-2x im Jahr ist das nicht tragisch. 
Wir brauchen einfach mal vernünftige Speicher. Keine Atomenergie und schon gar keine Kohle. Wir produzieren mehr als genug und haben noch Gaskraftwerke hier stehen die Spitzen abfangen können. Energie speichern ist das Hauptthema aktuell und daran mangelt es hier.

Die Tschechen finden das übrigens super, die haben gerade nen richtig fett Kohle gemacht um eine kleine Spitze abzufangen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ein Blackout wäre katastrophal.
Was alles vom Strom abhängig ist. 
Und gerade im Sommer wenn sehr warm ist.
Wenn man den PC mal ein paar Stunden nicht nutzen kann oder den Fernseher das ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Aber Kühlschränke und Tiefkühltruhen z.B. die müssen immer laufen sonst kann man alles wegschmeissen.

Von den gesamt-wirtschaftlichen Schäden mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Wuselmann (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Erstaunlich wie manche hier denken Atomkraftwerke würden für Sicherheit sorgen. In Frankreich mit 70 % Atomstrom kommt es ebenso häufig zu Engpässen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Reserven stehen überall bereit, wenn es bei uns nicht reicht springen die Nachbarn ein. Die lassen sich so was bezahlen, aber bei 1-2x im Jahr ist das nicht tragisch.
> Wir brauchen einfach mal vernünftige Speicher. Keine Atomenergie und schon gar keine Kohle. Wir produzieren mehr als genug und haben noch Gaskraftwerke hier stehen die Spitzen abfangen können. Energie speichern ist das Hauptthema aktuell und daran mangelt es hier.
> 
> Die Tschechen finden das übrigens super, die haben gerade nen richtig fett Kohle gemacht um eine kleine Spitze abzufangen.



Nein leider noch mehr daneben 
soorryy aber total 

thema Tschechei 
anscheinend bist du nicht im Klaren darüber das die Jungs die Last weiterleiten müssen 
gerade im Winter (sie ist sehr groß und nicht zu Stämmen und wird über Polen und teils noch weiter verteilt)
ich erkläre es dir jetzt recht einfach 
auf diplomatischer Ebene hatten wir vor Jahren massiven Ärger mit den Jungs 2 Wochen Last aus Deutschland aber nicht länger (dafür gibt es Verträge und viel Diplo...)
letztendlich waren es gar 6w könnten aber auch 4 gewesen sein 
die wollten die Leitungen Kappen da es zu Bremslich wurde 
und waren stinksauer auch heute noch !!!!!
in Mitteleuropa wäre das Licht ausgegangen 
und keiner weiß ob die Netze wieder hochfahren ja auch in Deutschland!

der Franzose der noch in frage kommt kann es nicht Stämmen 

wenn es so einfach ist wie du meinst mit den Spitzen wäre das schön leider ist dem überhaupt nicht so leider

ps das mit Strom teuer verkaufen ist leider von Land zu Land unterschiedlich rate mal wer da nicht der Gewinner ist


ja da haste recht wir bräuchten Speicher 
da müsste ne Innovation her 
billig und und


----------



## Casurin (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einfach mal vernünftige Speicher. Keine Atomenergie und schon gar keine Kohle.



Darf ich Fragen warum keine Atomenergie? Sie ist perfekt um die Grundlast zu decken - an deren Abdeckung es derzeit mangelt - und dabei noch die sauberste Energie hinter Wasserkraft und dabei auch noch eine der Sichersten (so weit das sogar Tschernobyl deutlich besser wäre als die jetzigen Braunkohlerkraftwerke die zusätzlich im betrieb sind um die Solar/Wind-Schwankungen auszugleichen). Ich tuh mir echt schwer zu verstehen was Personen wie du gegen saubere Energie haben.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Na, da bin ich mit meinen 2 USVs (einmal 700W/1400VA und einmal 195W/325VA) ja optimal auf die Energiewende vorbereitet, allerdings sollte ich mal endlich die drei Beiakkus austauschen.

Viele Leute haben es vorhergesagt und jetzt tritt es ein: wesentlich höhere Strompreise, instabile Netze, verfehlte Klimaziele usw., es war ein großer Fehler die Kernkraftwerke abzuschalten. Das einzige, das nach fehlt sind haufenweise Stromausfälle oder Lastabwürfe (wobei die in diversen Industrien [die dafür entschädigt werden] gängige Praxis sind), aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir die auch noch bekommen, wenn die letzten 13% Kernkraftwerksstrom auch noch vom Netz gehen (zumindest die Bayern sollten ihren Spaß haben).



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein Blackout wäre katastrophal.
> Was alles vom Strom abhängig ist.
> Und gerade im Sommer wenn sehr warm ist.
> Wenn man den PC mal ein paar Stunden nicht nutzen kann oder den Fernseher das ist ja nicht so schlimm.
> ...



Wobei man zwischen einem Stromausfall und einem geplanten Lastabwurf unterscheiden muß. Bei letzterem kommt der Strom nach einiger Zeit wieder, da nicht das komplette Netz angefahren werden muß. Bei Kühl und Gefrierschränken geht man üblicherweise von 4 Stunden aus, die man den Strom ausfallen lassen kann (die Temperatur einfach etwas niedriger drehen), wer gut isolierte Geräte hat, der kann auch mal länger verzichten.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Was passiert wenn ne windrad umfällt , naja ist immer noch bewohnbar 

Was passiert bei einem Atomkraftwerk Unfall?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Wuselmann schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie manche hier denken Atomkraftwerke würden für Sicherheit sorgen. In Frankreich mit 70 % Atomstrom kommt es ebenso häufig zu Engpässen.



Glaubst du in Frankreich wäre die Situation besser, wenn man die Kernkraftwerke abschalten würde? Ich Frankreich wurde viele Fehler gemacht, etwa nicht steuerbare Nachtspeicherheizungen installiert (die saugen einem pünktlich um 22 Uhr das Netz aus) und ganz allgemein zu wenig Kapazitäten geschaffen. In Belgien sieht es noch schlimmer aus. Allerdings ist die Kernkraft billig und Grundlastfähig, das ist nunmal eine Tatsache.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was passiert bei einem Atomkraftwerk Unfall?


Alle strahlen. [/Unterschenkelklopfer]


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was passiert bei einem Atomkraftwerk Unfall?



Was passiert bei einem Staudammbruch?
Liste von Stauanlagenunfaellen – Wikipedia

Strom hat immer Konsequenzen, damit sollte man leben. Der teure Strom aus den andere Erneuerbaren (Wind, Biomasse, Photovoltaik, Geothermie usw.), wenn man es wirklich durchziehen würde ca. 0,5-1€ je kWh (eventuell sogar noch mehr), führt zu großer Armut (schon heute können sich Jährlich 300.000 Haushalte im Jahr den Strom nicht leisten) und einer schrumpfenden Wirtschaft führen. Beides sorgt dann für haufenweise Tote.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ne windrad umfällt , naja ist immer noch bewohnbar
> 
> Was passiert bei einem Atomkraftwerk Unfall?



dann haste das PC Game  stalker vor deiner Tür


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Casurin schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen warum keine Atomenergie? Sie ist perfekt um die Grundlast zu decken - an deren Abdeckung es derzeit mangelt - und dabei noch die sauberste Energie hinter Wasserkraft und dabei auch noch eine der Sichersten (so weit das sogar Tschernobyl deutlich besser wäre als die jetzigen Braunkohlerkraftwerke die zusätzlich im betrieb sind um die Solar/Wind-Schwankungen auszugleichen). Ich tuh mir echt schwer zu verstehen was Personen wie du gegen saubere Energie haben.



Ja sie kann effektiv, billig und sicher sein - aber irgendwann knallt es halt und wenn es knallt, will man nicht um die Ecke sein. Eneuerbare Energiequellen haben gar kein Gefahrenpotential (Photovoltaik, Wind) oder nur ein geringes (Geothermie).
Dazu produzieren sie keinen Müll um den man sich kümmern muss und der extrem gefährlich ist. 

Und zum Kollegen drüber - billig muss es nicht sein. Es muss nachhaltig und sauber sein. Billig braucht hier keine Sau. Schon gar nicht bei unseren Preisen, die sind so schon nicht billig.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*

Dann geh doch in der Schachtanlage  Asse wohnen, wen es für dich supi ist.  Gemüse aus fukushima soll ja auch  strahlende Freude bringen 

Wasser und radioaktive  Strahlung ist schon Unterschied. 


Aber  mit "Verdrängung " lebt man es leichter.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Billig braucht hier keine Sau.


Erzähl das mal Niedriglöhnern, Empfängern von Leistungen nach SGB II und XII, ... Aber als Neureicher kann man halt locker flockig Reden vom Hohen Roß aus schwingen.


----------



## LudwigX (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*

Das hat nichts mit Verdrängung zu tun: 
Atomenergie ist sogar die sicherste Energieform: How Deadly Is Your Kilowatt? We Rank The Killer Energy Sources
Wenn es mal knallt, dann richtig. Ebenso furcheinflösend und medienwirksam. Dafür passiert aber sonst gar nichts.  

Erdöl, Gas, Kohle und Biomasse erzeugen erzeugen beim Verbrennen CO2 und Giftstoffe, an deren Folgen jedes Jahr indirekt tausende Menschen sterben. Aber das sieht man halt nicht.   
Bei Wind und Solar kommt es zu Unfällen bei Wartungsarbeiten. Da die im Vergleich zu einem Atomkraftwerk wenig Strom produzieren haben die auch mehr Tote/Energie als Atomstrom.  

Solar und Wind bringen durch ihre Unberechenbarkeit schon jetzt das Stromnetz ins Schwanken. Ein weiterer ungehinderter Ausbau mit vorrangiger Einspeisung wäre katastrophal.  
Die Lösung ist daher einfach: Sofort mit dem Bau neuer Atomkraftwerke, Pumpspeicherwerke und einem "Riesenakku" wie in Australien beginnen.  
Sobald die Pumpspeicherwerke fertig sind kann man die erneuerbaren Energien weiter ausbauen


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu produzieren sie keinen Müll um den man sich kümmern muss und der extrem gefährlich ist.



Natürlich produzieren sie den, Giftmüll muß übrigens ewig gelagert werden und ist nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit harmlos. Man verdrängt das nur, weil man sich sonst einschränken würde, die brutale Wahrheit ist jedoch, bei allen Metalen und sehr vielen sonstigen Substanzen fällt ein gigantischer Haufen Müll an, oft sogar radioaktiv. Nur für den radioaktiven Müll interessiert sich keiner. Brauchst du Erdöl und Erdgas? Da fällt haufenweise radioaktiver Schlamm aus der Tiefe an. Neodym für Elektroautos, Lautsprecher oder auch Windraftturbinen? Da fällt haufenweise radioaktives Thorium an, das läßt man in der Landschaft liegen und gut ist es.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und zum Kollegen drüber - billig muss es nicht sein. Es muss nachhaltig und sauber sein. Billig braucht hier keine Sau. Schon gar nicht bei unseren Preisen, die sind so schon nicht billig.



Es gibt Leute, der Wohl hängt daran, aber so wie du herumtönst macht es dir sicher nichts aus die Hälfte meiner Stromrechnung zu begleichen, oder?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann geh doch in Schachtanlage wohnen, wen es für dich supi ist.  Gemüse aus fukushima soll ja auch  strahlende Freude bringen


Dann laß du dich doch mal ordentlich vergewaltigen und dir die Arme abschneiden, so wie die Leute im Kongo, die unter dem Ressoucenabbau, unter anderem für die Erneuerbaren, leiden. Danach kannst du dich selbst ersäufen, so wie es den Leuten ergangen ist, deren Staudämme gebrochen sind.

Das Argument kann man bei allem bringen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wasser und radioaktive  Strahlung ist schon Unterschied.



Stimmt, beim Wasser sterben sofort haufenweise Leute (erheblich mehr als bei allen Reaktorunglücken zusammen), bei der Radioaktivität kann man fliehen, dekontaminieren oder damit leben. Alle drei Möglichkeiten sind mittlererweile erprobt.

Es ist natürlich Geschmacksache, was man da vorzieht, die Kernkraft schneitet da aber immernoch sehr gut ab.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber  mit "Verdrängung " lebt man es leichter.



Das scheint irgendwie eine Menschliche Angewohnheit zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Wenn es mal knallt, dann richtig. Ebenso furcheinflösend und medienwirksam. Dafür passiert aber sonst gar nichts.


Sonst passiert nichts?

Warum braucht man so große Mengen Kühlwasser um eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern? Wie Fukushima.
Das Wasser ist danach kontaminiert.
Warum wurde dann auf dem Tschnernobyl Reaktor ein riesen Betonkuppel gesetzt und das Gebiet großräumig über Jahrzehnte gesperrt?
Was ist mit der radioaktiven Wolke?


----------



## Casurin (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja sie kann effektiv, billig und sicher sein - aber irgendwann knallt es halt und wenn es knallt, will man nicht um die Ecke sein. Eneuerbare Energiequellen haben gar kein Gefahrenpotential (Photovoltaik, Wind) oder nur ein geringes (Geothermie).


Uhm - doch? Pro TWh sterben durch Solarstrom mehr als die schlimmsten Schätzungen für Tschernobyl.................... Es gab Staumdammbrüche die auf einmal mehr menschenleben gefordert haben als es wahrscheinliche (nicht ienmal noch nachgewiesen aber auf langzeit hochgerechnet) Krebsfälle durch Tschernopbyl und Fukushima zusammen geben wird.
Kohlekraftwerke schleudern mehr Radioaktiven Müll und mehr Strahlung in die Umwelt. 

Die Sperrzone um Tschernobyl - im Schwarzwald gibt es so einige Gebiete die stärker Strahlen so wie genügen Gemeinden die sich "Kurorte" nennen die eine derartig hohe Strahlung haben das Atomphysiker die diese Orte besuchen mehrere Tage, teils Wochen, nicht in die Nähe von Reaktoren dürfen das sie die Strahlengrenzwerte weit überschritten haben................................... Atommülltransporte müssen teils alte Bahnhöfe meiden da der Granit dort Verhältnismäßig so stark strahlt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu produzieren sie keinen Müll um den man sich kümmern muss und der extrem gefährlich ist.


Die Schwermetall und andere Giftstoffe die bei der Herstellung von zB Solarzellen anfallen bleiben ewig Schädlich - nicht nur ein paar Jahre.

Man sollte diese Technologien durchaus nutzen und verbessern, aber man ist immer wieder erstaunt wie Ungebildet und Eingebildet dann doch die Atomstrom-Gegner sind. Lustig wenn man sieht wie sie sich fast wie Flacherdler oder Impfgegner verhalten.


----------



## LudwigX (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sonst passiert nichts?
> 
> Warum braucht man so große Mengen Kühlwasser um eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern? Wie Fukushima.
> Das Wasser ist danach kontaminiert.
> ...



In den von dir genannten Fällen hat es bereits geknallt  

Deutschland wäre einer der sichersten Standorte für Atomstrom. Sowohl Chernobyl als auch Fukushima hätten verhindert werden können, bzw wären in Deutschland nicht einmal möglich gewesen.  
Chernobyl war menschliches Versagen, in Deutschland gibt es keine Tsunamis und das Fukushima Kraftwerk war bei der Katastrophe bereits 40 Jahre alt.  
-> Atomstrom ist trotz dieser beiden GAUS die sicherste Energieform. Ein neues Kraftwerk wäre noch viel sicherer.  

Im Endeffekt muss man zwischen Pest und Cholera wählen: Wollen wir weiter tonnen CO2 ausstoßen oder auf Atomkraft setzen?  
Mir ist das quasi nicht vorhandene Restrisiko weiterer Atomkraftwerke deutlich lieber als die Klimakatastrophe mit mehr CO2 weiter zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Teacup (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Tja, wohin mit Atommüll, woher seltene Erden nehmen, wo noch Erdöl fördern, Windräder sind außerdem zu hässlich und nicht konstant genug...

Zum Glück alles Probleme, die rechtzeitig angegangen wurden und spätestens in der nächsten Generation gelöst sein werden!

Im schlimmsten Fall regelt das der Markt.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Man könnte in der BRD ja auch Mal anders voran gehen und einen Thoriumreaktor bauen. Brennstoff gäbe es genug und hat noch weitere Vorteile gegenüber Uranreaktoren.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Sobald man sich von den radioaktiven Abfällen auch aus der Medizin (wer gegen Endlager ist sollte auch kein Röntgen etc. mehr bekommen, da produziert er auch Müll) verabschiedet hat kann man ja sehen wo man sieht. Aber es ist wie bei vielem. Atomenergie ist von den Toten etc. nicht das schlimmste. Wie viele Tote gab es in Fukushima wegen der Stahlung? Richtig.. 0. Das war der Tsunami. Und wenn mal was ist sind es einige auf einmal. Aber man muss dann auch sehen wie viele Tote die Förderung von Erdöl und Erdgas versursacht etc.. Irgendwo hatte ich mal nen Beitrag gesehen wo das aufgeschlüsselt wurde. War noch interessant, statistisch sterben durch Atomunfälle die wenigsten Menschen, die meisten sterben an der Öl- und Gasförderung und anderen energieformen. Aber die Interresiert niemand weil man sich dann plötlich noch damit auseinandersetzten müsste...


----------



## simosh (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wir werden alle Sterben, bla bla bla. Lest mal die News komplett!



> Marktteilnehmer, darunter die Firma Next Kraftwerke, vermuten hinter den Engpässen im Juni das Werk von Spekulanten. Es besteht demnach der Verdacht, dass Händler Versorgungslücken im Regelenergiemarkt zunächst bewusst nicht ausgeglichen hätten, um später höhere Gewinne einzustreichen.



Nix Grüne, nix Atomkraft, nix Friday for Future. Die gute alte Gier, BWL'er, Geld, Money Money. 

Gute Nacht ihr Nasen.


----------



## Tiavor (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Man könnte in der BRD ja auch Mal anders voran gehen und einen Thoriumreaktor bauen. Brennstoff gäbe es genug und hat noch weitere Vorteile gegenüber Uranreaktoren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk



wie wärs mal statt dessen mit einem Molten Salt Reactor? kann man den ganzen Abfall aller anderen Reaktoren rein stecken und so lange verarbeiten bis nur noch schwach-radioaktiver Abfall draus wird.


----------



## Teacup (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ein für mich großes Problem bei den Reaktoren ist, dass man sie wie alles andere gewinnmaximiert vergammeln lässt.

Man muss sie hegen und pflegen und dafür ist der Mensch wohl nicht geschaffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Teacup schrieb:


> Um die Informationsdichte ein wenig zu erhöhen:
> Stromnetz: Deutsche Netzbetreiber kaempften mit akuter Stromnot - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Der Markt regelt halt wieder, wie einige hier ja immer der Meinung sind...
 Oh, wait a moment, einige vom Markt stopfen sich wohl doch mal wieder nur die Taschen voll.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ne windrad umfällt , naja ist immer noch bewohnbar
> 
> Was passiert bei einem Atomkraftwerk Unfall?



Und die AKWs im Ausland, die deutlich unsicherer sind, machen natürlich an der Grenze halt wenn was passiert 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja sie kann effektiv, billig und sicher sein - aber irgendwann knallt es halt und wenn es knallt, will man nicht um die Ecke sein. Eneuerbare Energiequellen haben gar kein Gefahrenpotential (Photovoltaik, Wind) oder nur ein geringes (Geothermie).
> Dazu produzieren sie keinen Müll um den man sich kümmern muss und der extrem gefährlich ist.
> 
> Und zum Kollegen drüber - billig muss es nicht sein. Es muss nachhaltig und sauber sein. Billig braucht hier keine Sau. Schon gar nicht bei unseren Preisen, die sind so schon nicht billig.


Solar macht keinen Dreck, nimmt aber enorm viel Platz ein und produziert nur sehr schwankend.
Bei Windrädern sind die genauen Auswirkungen auf die Natur/Mensch (Schallwellen bzw. die Rotorblätter selber) noch nicht wirklich erforscht, zudem verschandeln sie die Natur in einem großen Radius.

Alles hat Vor und Nachteile.

Wie gesagt, man sollte bei der Atomenergie weiterforschen, denn abgesehen vom Gefahrenpotenzial und dem Müll gibt es nichts effizienteres das dazu noch relativ sauber ist.
Bill Gates macht kraeftig Wind fuer Atomkraft | heise online

Es gibt ja schon Ansätze, wie man den Atommüll aufbereitet bzw. anderweitig nutzen kann, zumal man auch andere Materialien als Uran etc. für die Kernspaltung nehmen könnte.
Außerdem wäre da noch die Fusionsenergie.

Bedenkt doch mal, dass der Strombedarf auf der Welt nicht weniger wird, Wind und Solar sind zu unzuverlässig und verbrauchen für relativ wenig Stromerzeugnis viel Fläche, Fläche die die wachsende Bevölkerung braucht, für Wohnraum und vor allem für die Nahrungsproduktion.#

Zählt mal alle "offiziellen" AKWs auf der Welt und wie lange diese in Betrieb sind Liste der Kernkraftwerke – Wikipedia
Wie viele wirkliche Katastrophen gab es seitdem?

2 Stück wenn ich mich nicht täusche, Tschernobyl und Fukushima, beides schreckliche Katastrophen, aber man muss einfach abwägen.
Vor allem ist interessant, wie es zu diesen Unglücken kommt, speziell bei Tschernobyl.

edit: einige User haben hier auch gute Beispiele genannt, dass die sogenannten "sauberen" Energien ebenso ihren Müll produzieren.
Es ist einfach traurig wie einseitig in diesem Land mittlerweile berichtet wird... gewisse Personen der deutschen Historie wären bei dieser Propaganda stolz.


----------



## owei (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Die Probleme gehen darauf zurück, dass bei einer Hitze wie dieser Tage kaum Wind weht. Daher fallen die Windkraftwerke großteils aus. Die Kapazitäten der konventionellen Kraftwerke reichen nicht mehr aus um dann die Netzabdeckung zu gewährleisten. Die Gaskraftwerke, die das hätten machen können waren unrentabel und wurden ins Ausland verkauft.
Und warum? Wegen der Energiewende!


----------



## Bluebird (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

einfach nur lachhaft ! und dann noch das verlogene ein Totalausfall war nie zu befuerchten ...
Wieso denn nicht ? musste wohl nur ein oder zwei gross Verbraucher die Produktion einstellen oder herunterfahren , natuerlich werden die ja entschädigt von der EEG Umlage .
Aber was ist das schon ? wundert mich ja eh schon lange das solche Betriebe nicht schon lange abgewandert sind , aber kann ja noch kommen !
Wenn dann mal wieder zu viel Wind oder und Solar Strom da ist, bezahlt man der Bahn eben unsumen das sie die Weichenheizungen im Sommer laufen lässt nur das der Strom verbraten wird , das nenne ich eine gesunde Umweltschonende Energiepolitik !
den höchsten Strompreis der EU haben wir schon denn höchsten der Welt schaffen wir auch noch


----------



## sterreich (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



> Die Gründe für das starke Ungleichgewicht zwischen Erzeugung und Verbrauch sollen indes noch nicht eindeutig geklärt sein.


Stromnetz: Deutsche Netzbetreiber kaempften mit akuter Stromnot - SPIEGEL ONLINE :


> Bei der Auktion der sogenannten Minutenreserve stiegen in der Folge die Preise stark an. Eine Megawattstunde kostete am vergangenen Samstag in der Spitze 37.856 Euro, obwohl man sie in ruhigen Zeiten teils schon für zehn Euro bekommt.



Ja, was könnte nur der Grund gewesen sein 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn eben weniger erzeugt wird, heiß die Lösung weniger verbrauchen.


Lieber erst mal so Schwachsinnsregelungen wie in Bayern, dass ein Windrad mind. 2km von jeder Ansiederlung entfernt sein muss abschaffen. Damit können original noch auf 0,05% der Fläche Bayerns neue Windanlagen errichtet werden...


Edit:
Was hier auch manche mit der Atomenergie haben 
Wir können die Auswirkungen der Endlagerung für 1000e Jahre bei Weitem nicht abschätzen. Wie sah es nochmal in Asse aus?
In die Richtung forschen ja, und wenn man das verwendete Material komplett runterbrechen kann gerne, aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist Atomenergie ein Spiel mit dem Ungewissen, oder haben hier die meisten auch die "Nach mir die Sintflut" Einstellung der Politiker?.

In Deutschland geht viel schief, Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie gehört nicht dazu. Das Problem ist hier eher das "Wie". Forschung im Solarenergie wurde mehr oder weniger abgewürgt und den Chinesen überlassen, dafür fördert man Kohlekraftwerke, sehr gut... Genauso wie beim Breitbandausbau sind halt "Spezialisten" am Werk.


----------



## Bluebird (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Teacup schrieb:


> Ein für mich großes Problem bei den Reaktoren ist, dass man sie wie alles andere gewinnmaximiert vergammeln lässt.
> 
> Man muss sie hegen und pflegen und dafür ist der Mensch wohl nicht geschaffen.


ja dann wird die Geschichte einmal zeigen wie Solaranlagen  und Windparks einmal entsorgt werden !
Wenn ich schon lesen muss das sich die meisten Windraeder vor allem im Sueden ohne Subventionen gar nicht Profitabel Betreiben lassen muss man sich schon die Frage gefallen lassen wieso wird so ein Mist ueberhaupt gefoerdert !?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Thoriumreaktor bauen. Brennstoff gäbe es genug und hat noch weitere Vorteile gegenüber Uranreaktoren.





Tiavor schrieb:


> wie wärs mal statt dessen mit einem Molten Salt Reactor baut? kann man den ganzen Abfall aller anderen Reaktoren rein stecken und so lange verarbeiten bis nur noch schwach-radioaktiver Abfall draus wird.



funktioniert wohl nicht. unter anderem weil's wohl doch zu viel und zu stark strahlenden abfall gibt.
YouTube


----------



## OdlG (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

von was für einer Versorgungslücke reden hier überhaupt einige?

Agorameter
Agorameter


----------



## stolpi (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Bald werden die Friday for Future Kids nicht mehr für Klima sondern für Strom demonstrieren, damit sie ihre Smartphones wieder aufladen können.
> 
> Ein Witz was in diesem Land passiert.
> 
> ...




Keiner braucht hier Kohlekraftwerke (die eh nicht zu regeln sind) und erst recht keine AKWs (die Enstorgungskosten des Mülls sind die Betreiber ja auch losgeworden).

Wir haben ein super Gasnetz (und super Energiespeicher Stichwort Power-to-gas) und die Gaskraftwerke sind Regelbar, frag dich mal lieber warum die Politik so krampfhaft an Kohle und Atom festhält und z.b. den PV Markt hier in Deutschland komplett gegen die Wand gefahren haben (inkl. Arbeitsplätze).

Wir könnten schon viel weiter sein und den Wechsel zu 100% Regenerativ fast schon geschafft haben....aber nein, stattdessen werden alte Wege krampfhaft beschritten...weil, die "Kohle" muß ja fließen...in gewisse Hände.


Viele Güße,
stolpi


----------



## Berserkervmax (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Deutschland macht fast 40% des Strom aus Erneuerbaren nicht Fosilen Energiequellen - Das ist Weltweit Nr. 1

ABER

Der gesamte Energiebedarf dieser Nation wir zu 87% von Fosilen Bennstoffen gedeckt ! 
Das ist alles ander als Weltklasse !

Und nochwas 
Akku E-Auto sind Schwachsinn !
Strom Deutschland ca. 65Gigawatt
Wenn 15% der Auto Eautos wäre brauchen wir ca. 350Gigawatt und das ohne Fosilequellen und ohne Atomstrom....wohl kaum !

 Die Brennstoffzelle wäre eine Option  anstatt Akkus !


----------



## Bluebird (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



sterreich schrieb:


> Stromnetz: Deutsche Netzbetreiber kaempften mit akuter Stromnot - SPIEGEL ONLINE :
> 
> 
> Ja, was könnte nur der Grund gewesen sein
> ...


ja genau , die Windraeder die wie ich schon sagte ohne Subvention NICHT rentabel sind wie in Bayern solten wir mehr haben !
Fakt ist einfach , da gibts zu wenig Wind ! PUNKT 
ich meine jeder meter Pro Sekunde mehr Wind vervierfacht die Leistung eines Windrades , im Norden weht zum Teil 5 mal soviel also 20 mal so Effizient !

PS: die wo gegen Kernenergie was haben , sind was immer die wo von der Technik keinen schimmer haben , Fakt ist nun mal in anderen gebieten der Welt haben sie nicht den Kopf in denn Sand gesteckt und moderne Reaktoren sind schon was anderes als das was wir kennen ...


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



xxRathalos schrieb:


> Für mich ist die "Energiewende" gescheitert, hat uns nichts gebracht außer die teuersten Strompreise in Europa.


Die habt ihr nicht wegen der "Energiewende" sondern weil die Stromerzeuger und -anbieter euch nach Strich und Faden ausnehmen und die veranwortlichen Politiker vermutlich wegen "grünen" Gründen in die andere Richtung schauen. Erneuerbare kosten im Betrieb einen Bruchteil von Kohle und Co. Die Ressourcen gibt's ja gratis. Das einzige Problem ist ein kurzfristiger Speicher für die Grundlast.

In Norwegen oder Island kostet die kWh rund 15 cent und die kratzen an 100% Erneuerbaren und das bei einem Einkommensschema dass den meisten Deutschen wohl das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lässt. Ja klar haben die mit Wasser und Geothermie bessere Voraussetzungen. Aber bei euch scheitert es nicht an den Möglichkeiten sondern am Willen/Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen und auch der Bevölkerung.

Zum Teufel, in Österreich zahlt man knapp 20 Cent und wir importieren einigen Strom aus Deutschland. Bei uns würde man sagen ihr lasst euch auf den Schädel sch***en.



Bluebird schrieb:


> ja genau , die Windraeder die wie ich schon sagte ohne Subvention NICHT rentabel sind wie in Bayern solten wir mehr haben !
> Fakt ist einfach , da gibts zu wenig Wind ! PUNKT
> ich meine jeder meter Pro Sekunde mehr Wind vervierfacht die Leistung eines Windrades , im Norden weht zum Teil 5 mal soviel also 20 mal so Effizient !
> 
> PS: die wo gegen Kernenergie was haben , sind was immer die wo von der Technik keinen schimmer haben , Fakt ist nun mal in anderen gebieten der Welt haben sie nicht den Kopf in denn Sand gesteckt und moderne Reaktoren sind schon was anderes als das was wir kennen ...


Tja, dann baut endlich mal eure Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd aus und bringt nicht die Netze der Polen und Tschechen an ihre Grenzen.

Hab zum Thema Atomkraft meine Naturwissenschaftliche Matura-Prüfung gemacht, also ein wenig Ahnung habe ich durchaus. Und dass es ein Kraftwerk gebe, dass keinen Atommüll verursacht der gelagert werden muss ist mir bisher entgangen. Von der Sicherheit habe ich nie gesprochen. Wobei auch die teilweise fragwürdig ist wenn man alleine bedenkt in wieviele Greenpeace-Aktivisten in den letzten Jahren eingedrungen sind...


----------



## Bluebird (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



sterreich schrieb:


> Die habt ihr nicht wegen der "Energiewende" sondern weil die Stromerzeuger und -anbieter euch nach Strich und Faden ausnehmen und die veranwortlichen Politiker vermutlich wegen "grünen" Gründen in die andere Richtung schauen. Erneuerbare kosten im Betrieb einen Bruchteil von Kohle und Co. Die Ressourcen gibt's ja gratis. Das einzige Problem ist ein kurzfristiger Speicher für die Grundlast.
> 
> In Norwegen oder Island kostet die kWh rund 15 cent und die kratzen an 100% Erneuerbaren und das bei einem Einkommensschema dass den meisten Deutschen wohl das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lässt. Ja klar haben die mit Wasser und Geothermie bessere Voraussetzungen. Aber bei euch scheitert es nicht an den Möglichkeiten sondern am Willen/Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen und auch der Bevölkerung.
> 
> Zum Teufel, in Österreich zahlt man knapp 20 Cent und wir importieren einigen Strom aus Deutschland. Bei uns würde man sagen ihr lasst euch auf den Schädel sch***en.



Strom ist nicht Strom , oder speichert das Netz jetzt doch wie die Grünen oft meinen ? 
Wenn zu viel da ist und ihn keiner haben will muss man blechen das der Strom genommen wird du Held , wann nehmt ihr also Deutschen Strom ?
dazu mal ehrlich wie hoch ist eure Bevoelkerung noch gleich ? davon ab habt ihr bessere voraussetzungen was Wasserkraft angeht , zumindest im verhaeltnis zur Bevoelkerung ...
Und da sagt man wir Deutschen wuerden immer nur mit dem Finder auf andere zeigen ...


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Casurin schrieb:


> Uhm - doch? Pro TWh sterben durch Solarstrom mehr als die schlimmsten Schätzungen für Tschernobyl.................... Es gab Staumdammbrüche die auf einmal mehr menschenleben gefordert haben als es wahrscheinliche (nicht ienmal noch nachgewiesen aber auf langzeit hochgerechnet) Krebsfälle durch Tschernopbyl und Fukushima zusammen geben wird.
> Kohlekraftwerke schleudern mehr Radioaktiven Müll und mehr Strahlung in die Umwelt.
> 
> Die Sperrzone um Tschernobyl - im Schwarzwald gibt es so einige Gebiete die stärker Strahlen so wie genügen Gemeinden die sich "Kurorte" nennen die eine derartig hohe Strahlung haben das Atomphysiker die diese Orte besuchen mehrere Tage, teils Wochen, nicht in die Nähe von Reaktoren dürfen das sie die Strahlengrenzwerte weit überschritten haben................................... Atommülltransporte müssen teils alte Bahnhöfe meiden da der Granit dort Verhältnismäßig so stark strahlt.
> ...



Aber auch du hast kein Rezept für die Lagerung und komme mir jetzt nicht, das die momentane Castor Lagerung an allen Standorten sicher und billig ist, dann lache ich dich aus!
Ich kann alle deine Argumente nachvollziehen und bin teilweise deiner Meinung, trotzdem ist das Endlagerproblem und damit DIE Kosten nicht gelöst, noch sind sie einigermaßen seriös einzuschätzen.
Darüber hinaus ist der Rückbau eines Atommeilers schweine teuer, wenn er denn mal seine Laufzeit beendet hat.


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Deutschland macht fast 40% des Strom aus Erneuerbaren nicht Fosilen Energiequellen - Das ist Weltweit Nr. 1
> 
> ABER
> 
> ...


Mit was betreibst du die Brennstoffzelle? Mit Wasserstoff. 
Wie gewinnst du diesen Wasserstoff? Entweder durch Erdgas (also klimaschädlich) oder durch Elektrolyse (also mit Strom).
Welchen Wirkungsgrad hast du bei Elektrolyse? 80%
Wie viel davon verlierst du davon bei Verflüssigung und Transport? Nochmal 12%, also 70% der ursprünglichen Energie bis zur Tankstelle 
Welchen Wirkungsgrad hat ein Brennstoffzellenauto? 40-50% Tank to Wheel. Also unterm Strich 35% der ausgangs produzierten Energie.
Alle Zahlen spiegeln das Idealszenario wieder. Dazu kommen noch Verflüchtigung weil Wasserstoff überall durchdiffundiert. 

Welchen Wirkungsgrad hat ein Elektroauto? 70-80%, Tank to Wheel.

tl;dr: du brauchst mind. 2x, eher 3x so viel Energie pro km mit einer Brennstoffzelle wie mit einem normalen Elektroauto
Der einzige Vorteil derzeit ist das schnelle Betanken.
Wasserstoff ist eine Option die man sich weiter ansehen muss, aber derzeit devinitiv nicht die beste Variante.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Bluebird schrieb:


> ...ihn keiner haben will muss man blechen das der Strom genommen wird *du Held* , wann nehmt *ihr* also Ddeutschen Strom ?
> dazu mal ehrlich wie hoch ist *eure *Bevoelkerung noch gleich ? davon ab  habt *ihr* bessere voraussetzungen was Wasserkraft angeht , zumindest im  verhaeltnis zur Bevoelkerung ...





Bluebird schrieb:


> Und da sagt man wir Deutschen wuerden immer nur mit dem Finder auf andere zeigen ...



merkste aber schon selbst, oder?


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Strom ist nicht Strom , oder speichert das Netz jetzt doch wie die Grünen oft meinen ?
> Wenn zu viel da ist und ihn keiner haben will muss man blechen das der Strom genommen wird du Held , wann nehmt ihr also Deutschen Strom ?
> dazu mal ehrlich wie hoch ist eure Bevoelkerung noch gleich ? davon ab habt ihr bessere voraussetzungen was Wasserkraft angeht , zumindest im verhaeltnis zur Bevoelkerung ...
> Und da sagt man wir Deutschen wuerden immer nur mit dem Finder auf andere zeigen ...


Ist ja nicht so als ob Deutschland nur nach Österreich exportiert. Auch Frankreich ist Nettoabnehmer und die sind sicher um einiges größer und haben ja auch tolle AKWs (mWn in einem deutlich schlechteren Zustand als eure).
Und bei 10% der Jahresproduktion an Exporten und die mit 2,1 Mrd. Gewinn bezweifle ich, dass das alles überflüssiger Strom war, den Deutschland aus dem Netz haben wollte, du Held.


----------



## sfc (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ein weiteres Billionengrab, das uns Merkel da hinterlässt. Gescheiterte Energiewende, Briten aus EU geekelt, Target-2-Salden, Infrastruktur auf Ostblock-Niveau, eine Billion pro Jahr für soziale Wohltaten, immer mehr Parallelkulturen in unseren Städten, Ausverkauf der Industrie, Übernahme rotgrüner Bildungspoltik (Larifari-Abi für alle), komplett verpennte Digitalisierung ... Hat eigentlich irgendwas von dem funktioniert, was Merkel in den letzten 14 Jahren gemacht hat? 

Interessant auch, wie man das Insektensterben durch Windräder einfach nicht wahrhaben will: Windkraft und Insektensterben: Riskante Hoehe? | tagesschau.de



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber auch du hast kein Rezept für die Lagerung und komme mir jetzt nicht, das die momentane Castor Lagerung an allen Standorten sicher und billig ist, dann lache ich dich aus!
> Ich kann alle deine Argumente nachvollziehen und bin teilweise deiner Meinung, trotzdem ist das Endlagerproblem und damit DIE Kosten nicht gelöst, noch sind sie einigermaßen seriös einzuschätzen.
> Darüber hinaus ist der Rückbau eines Atommeilers schweine teuer, wenn er denn mal seine Laufzeit beendet hat.



Von mir aus kann man das alles in ein großes Loch in Sibirien schütten und zubetonieren. Die Folgen wären weit weniger dramatisch als die des Klimawandels.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

@ sterreich

Du hast die Lage absolut treffend analysiert!

Der Trassenbau von Nord nach Süd stockt, einmal wegen euren bayerischen Blutsbrüdern und wegen der Bevölkerung, jetzt möchte man plötzlich schweineteuer teilweise unterirdisch verlegen und auch die Nachtspeicher-Anlagen (Pumpenwerke) scheitern vorwiegend an der örtlichen Bevölkerung, weil Klimaschutz und Energiewende sind absolut wichtig (deshalb das Kreuz bei Grün), aber bitte ja nicht bei "mir" vor der Haustür, bitte irgendwo anders.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



sterreich schrieb:


> Mit was betreibst du die Brennstoffzelle? Mit Wasserstoff.
> Wie gewinnst du diesen Wasserstoff? Entweder durch Erdgas (also klimaschädlich) oder durch Elektrolyse (also mit Strom).
> Welchen Wirkungsgrad hast du bei Elektrolyse? 80%
> Wie viel davon verlierst du davon bei Verflüssigung und Transport?  Nochmal 12%, also 70% der ursprünglichen Energie bis zur Tankstelle
> ...



zugegeben, ich mag den Herren Lesch.
Er sagt in seinem Beitrag zu diesem Thema zum Beispiel auch, dass für das gleichzeitige Laden von 1Mio E-Autos (bis zu) 350GigaWatt an Energie bereitstehen müssten, schaut man auf in der Entwicklung stehende (Lade)Technologien. Bei durchnittlich 68,5 verfügbaren GW im gesamten deutschen Stromnetz. Von den ganzen Nebenwirkungen der Lithiumgewinnung mal abgesehen (pro 1.000Kg Lithium werden z.B. 2.000.000 L Wasser benötigt - und das in einer Wüste!). Applaus.
YouTube


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Zählt mal alle "offiziellen" AKWs auf der Welt und wie lange diese in Betrieb sind Liste der Kernkraftwerke – Wikipedia
> Wie viele wirkliche Katastrophen gab es seitdem?
> 
> 2 Stück wenn ich mich nicht täusche, Tschernobyl und Fukushima, beides schreckliche Katastrophen, aber man muss einfach abwägen.
> Vor allem ist interessant, wie es zu diesen Unglücken kommt, speziell bei Tschernobyl.


Kommt darauf an wie du "Katastrophe" definierst. Stufe 7 auf der INES Skala? dann wirklich nur 2. Unfälle in AKWs generell? Da wir die Liste schon deutlich länger:
Liste von Unfaellen in kerntechnischen Anlagen – Wikipedia

Aber ja, Unfälle sind bei Atomenergie nicht das größte Problem. Die sind mMn nach wie vor die Endlagerung und die versteckten Kosten. 


Da hier einige in die Richtung "billig" argumentiert haben. Atomenergie ist mit den Folgekosten wie der Endlagerung, die ja der Steuerzahler übernimmt und nicht der Stromerzeuger, unterm Strich wohl die teuerste Energieform (http://www.foes.de/pdf/2017-10-Was_Strom_wirklich_kostet_kurz.pdf).

Am günstigsten in der Erzeugung sind (Offshore-)Windparks. Da gibt es halt in Deutschland das Problem mit den Trassen um die Energie in den Süden zu bekommen bzw. der Speicherung für Lastspitzen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> @ sterreich
> 
> Du hast die Lage absolut treffend analysiert!
> 
> Der Trassenbau von Nord nach Süd stockt, einmal wegen euren bayerischen Blutsbrüdern und wegen der Bevölkerung, jetzt möchte man plötzlich schweineteuer teilweise unterirdisch verlegen und auch die Nachtspeicher-Anlagen (Pumpenwerke) scheitern vorwiegend an der örtlichen Bevölkerung, weil Klimaschutz und Energiewende sind absolut wichtig (deshalb das Kreuz bei Grün), aber bitte ja nicht bei "mir" vor der Haustür, bitte irgendwo anders.


Naja, Blutsbrüder würde ich nicht sagen. Allein wenn ich mir den Zoff wegen dem Brenner anschau weil Bayern partout nicht auf die Schiene umsatteln will. Aber beim Bier und der Sprache sind wir wieder Freunde 

Vorbehalte gegen Pumpkraftwerke kann ich durchaus verstehen. Wasserkraftwerke haben ja durchaus einen heftigen Einfluss auf die Natur. Hier muss man sich definitiv noch nach weiteren Speichermöglichkeiten umsehen.


Jahtari schrieb:


> zugegeben, ich mag den Herren Lesch.
> Er sagt in seinem Beitrag zu diesem Thema zum Beispiel auch, dass für das gleichzeitige Laden von 1Mio E-Autos (bis zu) 350GigaWatt an Energie bereitstehen müssten, schaut man auf in der Entwicklung stehende (Lade)Technologien. Bei durchnittlich 68,5 verfügbaren GW im gesamten deutschen Stromnetz. Applaus.
> YouTube


Die Rechnung würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. Für 350 GigaWatt müssten alle 64 Mio. in Deutschland zugelassen Autos gleichzeitig an der Steckdose hängen und bei einem Schnitt von 5,5kW davon nicht wenige am Starkstrom. 
Und auch die durchschnittlichen 68,5 GW finde ich interessant wenn man mit der Bundesnetzagentur vergleicht:
Bundesnetzagentur  - 
Kraftwerksliste

Edit:
Hab mir grad das Video angesehen. Sauft der? 
350 kW für ein Auto? Das würde bedeuten man hängt das Auto zuhause an mind. 16 Starkstromkabel 

Edit 2:
Hab die eventuelle Quelle gefunden:
https://teslamag.de/news/zeitungen-model-3-in-europa-bekommt-jetzt-200-kw-ladeleistung-24454


> Fahrer von Model 3 sowie auch umgerüsteten Model S und Model X mit Adapter können aber ebenso an den CCS-Stationen von Drittanbietern laden, die Ladeleistungen von bis 350 Kilowatt erlauben sollen.


Damit kannst du die meisten Elektro-Autos in 15-25 Minuten komplett vollladen (also theoretisch, der Akku macht diese Last ja nicht über die volle Strecke mit). Wenn du das auf 24h umrechnest und die 350 MW hernimmst könntest du so jedes in Deutschland zugelassene Auto von komplett leer auf komplett voll laden. Und weils so lustig war, Bayern ein zweites Mal.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Dazu hier mal die Q/A's aus dem angepinnten Beitrag beim Video:


> Wir freuen uns sehr über die vielen konstruktiven Kommentare. Ein paar Dinge, die viele schreiben:
> - Wenn es eine Millionen Elektroautos gibt, dann werden die doch nicht alle gleichzeitig und komplett laden müssen?
> Richtig. Was wir anscheinend nicht gut rübergebracht haben: Wir gehen  bei der Rechnung von einer vollständig durchelektrisierten Mobilität  aus.[Anm. meinerseits: Ich glaube, am Anfang des Videos sagt er das sogar auch.]
> 
> ...



wo Dich bezüglich des trinkens fragst:
Wir wollten in die ferne Zukunft schauen, aber *auf Basis von  etwas, das bereits in Entwicklung ist*. Nach Teslas eigener Darstellung  hat das Model 3 die maximale Ladeleistung bei 250 kW.
Tesla Model 3 in Europa bald mit 200 kW Ladeleistung > Teslamag.de



> Fahrer von Model 3 sowie auch umgerüsteten Model S und Model X mit  Adapter können aber ebenso an den CCS-Stationen von Drittanbietern  laden, die Ladeleistungen von bis 350 Kilowatt erlauben sollen. Mehrere  derartige Netze sind derzeit in Aufbau.


so und jetzt?

edit:
ich treibs mal noch ein stück weiter:
Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt  -  Bestand
47Mio Fahrzeuge...
also... vollständige elektrifizierung? never ever, da brauch man gar nicht drüber nachdenken, egal unter welchen bedingungen. 
atomstrom? klar, erstmal billg und viel, aber hinten raus...
kohle? bloß nicht. wird hinten raus auch verdammt teuer - und da sprechen wir noch nichtmal von der renaturierung. "schönes", aktuelles Beispiel:
der Hambacher Forst. Aus der Braunkohle, die dort abgebaut entstehen pro Kg ca. 2,5Kg Co2 - 65.000.000t Braunkohle gibt es dort, macht 150.000.000t CO2. Die Kosten für die "beseitigung" dessen beliefen sich laut Lesch auf 75 Milliarden Euro. Und der Hambacher Forst ist nur einer von wie vielen Tagebauen? Völliger Irrsinn, den Wald nun doch zu vernichten.
Link zum Video: YouTube
Das gute ist, es gibt immer ziemlich viele Quellen, Links und Erklärungen bei denen dazu.

Naja... fakt ist: Das Ding ist rum, wir könnens eigentlich nicht mehr reißen. Das einzige, was eventuell helfen würde, wäre den Verbrauch massiv einzudämmen. Wir solltens freiwillig machen, bevor wir dazu gezwungen werden. Oder wir pulverisieren uns einfach alle gegenseitig, scheint ja das einzige was wir wirklich drauf haben. Nach uns die Sintflut...

So, bin müde jetzt... nächtle.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

@ sterreich

Das was du zu den Elektroautos sagst ist m.A. nach Blödsinn.
Wenn in Deutsland wirklich Flächendeckend E-Autos (Batterie) vorhanden wären und von (54 Millionen zugelassenen Autos) würden gleichzeitig 1 Millionen Schnellladen dann wären es z.B. mit dem Tesla Supercharger 250KW (Tesla Supercharger – Wikipedia), was dann die Bereitstellung von dauerhaften 250 GigaWatt wären! Die Rechnung von Lesch ist absolut in Ordnung als Beispiel.



> Edit:
> Hab mir grad das Video angesehen. Sauft der?
> 350 kW für ein Auto? Das würde bedeuten man hängt das Auto an mind. 16 Starkstromkabel
> Damit könntest du einen Tesla Model X in weniger als 20 Minuten von 0 auf 100 laden. Und vermütlich gleich ein BBQ veranstalten, mit deiner Karre als Lagerfeuer



2019 wurde der Supercharger V3 mit bis zu 250 kW Spitzenleistung vorgestellt.

Selbst wenn man nur 100KW zugrunde legt, müßten 100 GigaWatt alleine für die momentanen Schnelllader (1 Millionen) vorgehalten werden, die restlichen 53 Millionen wovon vielleicht die Hälfte (25 Millionen) mit 5-10 KW lädt, belasten das Netz zusätzlich mit 250 GigaWatt, wären dann schon zusammen 350 GigaWatt.


----------



## BigYundol (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*

An die AKW-Fans in diesem Thread:

Es ist korrekt, dass Deutschland und alle anderen Staaten mit Kohlekraftwerken zuerst aus Kohle aussteigen hätten sollen.

Aber bitte vergesst das mit der angeblichen Versorgungssicherheit durch AKW.

Wir in der Schweiz kämpfen mit zahlreichen AKW-Ausfällen, die sich regelmässig über Monate, ja Jahre hinwegziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir überleben das.

Zum einen dank eines 60%-Anteil erneuerbaren Energien im Stromsektor und dem Stromhandel mit dem Ausland. Zum andern dank stetig steigender Energie-Effizienz, was sich trotz aller Unkenrufe betreffend bsw. zunehmender E-Mobilität in einem seit Jahren stagnierenden Stromverbrauch widerspiegelt, trotz steigender Bevölkerung und Wirtschaftsleistung.
Leider gibt es bei uns eine wissenschaftsallergische, ja -feindliche, mächtige Partei, die mit ihrem isolationistischen und damit stark antischweizerischen Gedankengut den grenzüberschreitenden Stromhandel gefährdet. Weil diese Partei zusammen mit ihrem Juniorpartner #FuckDePlanet gleichzeitig alle Hebel in Bewegung setzt, dass wir die neuen erneuerbaren Energien NICHT oder nur extrem künstlich gebremst ausbauen können, gefährden diese beiden massiv unsere Versorgungssicherheit. (Die Erdöl-Vereinigung und Swissoil ist halt auch noch zusätzlich fest in den Händen dieser wählerstärksten Partei der Schweiz.)

Was den Stromhandel betrifft, basierte das klassische Schweizer Stromkonzept darauf, bei Niedrigpreisen den Schweizer und europäischen Strom in unseren Pumpspeicherkraftwerken zu verpumpen und ihn dann während Hochpreis-Spitzen für viel Geld wieder zu verkaufen, bevorzugt ins Ausland.

Seit Jahrzehnten.

Mit dem starken Aufkommen der neuen erneuerbaren Energie wurde der Strommarkt aber zusehends mit Strom geflutet und die Preise auf dem Strommarkt sanken massiv (Was allerdings private Haushalte kaum merkten, während Grossverbraucher zeitweise Strom zu Preisen von 4 Cent/Rappen pro kWh einkaufen konnten. Zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz). Das Energiegeschäftsmodell der Schweiz wurde massiv unrentabel, Energiekonzerne gerieten in tiefrote Zahlen im 3-stelligen Millionenbereich und AKWs als einer der teuersten Kraftwerkformen überhaupt (Wenn man in der Schweiz bsw. nicht jedes Jahr 7 Milliarden Franken direkte und indirekte Subventionen in den Betrieb (!) der AKWs versenken würde, wären die schon lange stillgelegt, da schlichtweg zu teuer. Restrisikoversicherungen, die man gar nicht abschliessen kann, aber müsste, und Langzeitentsorgungskosten schon mal gar nicht eingerechnet) wandelten sich zu einem finanziellen Klotz am Bein.

Btw. betreffend Autos und Flugzeuge, hätte unsere ETH eine öffentlich zugängliche Technologie zu bieten, die deren Problematik ohne Verstromung lösen kann. Die EU und deren Mitglieder müssten dazu lediglich mal endlich massiv in den südlichen Ländern in trockenen, unbenutzbaren Gegenden in entsprechende Treibstoffproduktionsanlagen investieren:
CO2-neutraler Treibstoff aus Luft und Sonnenlicht | ETH Zuerich


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



BigYundol schrieb:


> CO2-neutraler Treibstoff aus Luft und Sonnenlicht | ETH Zuerich



interessant, danke!


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Die Sache mit der Rechnung von Herr Lesch ist das in keinem verfügbaren Szenario Millionen an Autos gleichzeitig an Superchargern laden.
Man würde auch lange in der Schlange stechen wenn Millionen PKW´s sich entschließen gleichzeitig zur Tankstelle zu fahren.
Um herrauszufinden wie viel Strom durch Elektroautos entnommen wird muss man die Durchschnittliche Strecke die ein PKW pro Jahr zurückliegt mal den Stromverbrauch rechnen.Wenn man das hochrechnen sind wir glaube ich bei so etwas 28% Mehrverbrauch(siehe unten). Das ist nicht wenig aber ist machbar. Die Autos kommen ja nach und nach und mit einem guten Ausbau aus Erneuerbaren Energien und Speichern definitiv machbar.
@ don-71 Das vorhalten von Strom für potenziellen Verbrauchen ist nicht realistisch. Das ist so als würde man für jedes Elektronische Gerät Stromkapazitäten vorenthalten.
Wenn jeder gleichzeitig z.b den Backofen anmacht und nen Föhn dann bricht das netz auch zusammen.
Die Schuld sollte man lieber bei der Regierung die mit allen Mittel versucht den Ausbau zu verhindern und überall Steine in den Weg legt. Ohne Ausbau kein Strom.
edit: Ich hab mal kurz nachgerechnet wegen dem Stromverbrauch von PKW´s
Die Gesamtfahrleistung aller Pkw liegt mit 630,5 Milliarden Kilometern (km) in 2017.
Wenn man von einem Verbrauch von 25 KW pro  100km ausgeht ist das ein Verbrauch von 157 Terrawattstunden. Das sind etwa 28% des Stromverbrauches der BRD.
Das sind etwa 18 Gigawatt pro Stunde. Das finde ich machbar.
Man muss auch bedenken das dann auch die Treibstoffversorgung wegfällt die auch viel Strom verbraucht.
Falls ich einen Fehler in meiner Überlegung  gemacht habe korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*

Und jetzt kommt noch die Elektromobilität dazu - wartet nur mal ab, was passiert, wenn hier in Deutschland Millionen an E-Autos rumfahren. Selbst wenn die natürlich nicht alle gleichzeitig geladen werden, wird dort eine enorme zusätzliche Belastung im Stromnetz auftreten. Und selbst jetzt schon ist das Stromnetz so an der Belastungsgrenze, dass Lastabwurf betrieben wurde. Ohne unsere Nachbarn wären wir offenkunding ziemlich angeschissen gewesen. Oh, mit was produzieren die denn ihren Strom? Hauptsächlich durch Atom- und Kohlekraftwerke. 

Während Deutschland mit seinen ca. 2% Anteil am weltweiten CO2-Ausstoß (was angesichts der Wirtschaftsleistung so schon lächerlich wenig ist) sich das Leben durch zunehmend instabile Strometze und stark steigende Strompreise schwer macht, packt die restliche Welt nicht die Reduzierung des CO2-Ausstoßes - wenn er nicht immer weiter gesteigert wird.
Liste der groessten Kohlenstoffdioxidemittenten – Wikipedia

Obendrein ist es auch in politischer Hinsicht wahnsinnig intelligent, sich von Dritten abhängig zu machen... 

Wo wir schon beim Thema Lastabwurf waren: Jetzt ratet mal, wozu diese tollen smarten Stromzähler (SmartMeter) technisch in der Lage sind...
Intelligenter Zaehler – Wikipedia
Lastmanager – Wikipedia

Ja, eine Komplettabschaltung soll und darf nicht möglich sein - die prinzipielle Möglichkeit ist aber da... So kann man natürlich auch das Problem der fehlenden Möglichkeit, erneuerbare Energien nicht sinnvoll und umweltverträglich speichern zu können, lösen. 

Ich hoffe, die ganzen Fridays for Future-Demonstranten heulen nicht rum, wenn im Falle eines Blackouts nichts mehr funktioniert - kein Wasser, kein Internet, kein Social Media, die Mobilität welche praktisch zum erliegen kommt, irgendwann wird auch das Essen knapp... 



sterreich schrieb:


> Erneuerbare kosten im Betrieb einen Bruchteil von Kohle und Co.


Deswegen haben wir ja auch die EEG-Umlage - weil unsere erneuerbaren Energien sonst kaum wirtschaftlich zu betreiben sind. Nicht umsonst ist stark damit zu rechnen, dass bald die ersten EE-Anlagen wieder abgebaut und gegen neue Anlagen ersetzt werden, weil bald die ersten EE-Anlagen aus der EEG-Förderung fallen (Laufzeit 20 Jahre). 

Und die logische Schlussfolgerung: Steigt der Anteil an erneuerbaren Energien, steigt automatisch auch noch die EEG-Umlage und verteuert den Strom bei uns nur noch weiter. Bravo.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Natürlich ist die realistisch!

Du hast auch mind. 1,4 Millionen (eher 2 Millionen) tankende Autos/LKW pro Tag in Deutschland, deren Reichweite größer ist und das ist eine sehr vorsichtige Überschlagsrechnung bei 14500 Tanstellen (100 pro Tankstelle, Autobahnen und Autohöfe dürften ein vielfaches davon haben). Insoweit hat Lesch völlig recht wenn er Abends als Beispiel für Nachfahrten anführt, da dürften die meisten E-Autos "leer" sein, im Gegensatz zu Morgens und 1 Millionen Nachtfahrten in Deutschland dürfte ziemlich gut hinkommen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Swedrox schrieb:


> ....Das vorhalten von Strom für potenziellen Verbrauchen ist nicht realistisch. Das ist so als würde man für jedes Elektronische Gerät Stromkapazitäten vorenthalten.
> Wenn jeder gleichzeitig z.b den Backofen anmacht und nen Föhn dann bricht das netz auch zusammen.



kann man nicht, hat man nie, wird man nie. 
[fun fact: just gestern kurz nach dem anfahren meiner beiden anlagen auf der arbeit gab es einen kurzen stromausfall. vielleicht für eine viertel sek. ging sogar das licht aus. hat bist  heute früh gedauert, bis alles wieder richtig lief.]

Prof. Lesch führt es doch auch aus: Ausgehend von vollständiger elektrifizierung. ob da 1Mio gleichzeitig ladende Autos sooo unrealistisch wären? Weiss man die peaks bei den benzinern?



Swedrox schrieb:


> Die Schuld sollte man lieber bei der Regierung die mit allen Mittel versucht den Ausbau zu verhindern und überall Steine in den Weg legt. Ohne Ausbau kein Strom



Zu allererst sollte man mal denen, die sich vehement gegen die benötigten stromtrassen oder ein paar schienen durch ihr gelobtes land um endlich mal die ganzen lkw's von der straße zu bekommen etc. wehren, ne ordentliche backpfeife verpassen. als nächstes hat man gefälligst bei sich selbst an zu fangen was zu machen, respektive zu ändern. das beispiel mit den fingern hatten wir doch erst ne seite weiter vorn, oder? ist hierzulande leider aber ganz, ganz groß in mode. und dann(!) kann (und muss) man auch anfangen, den politikern n bissel feuer unterm arsch zu machen - wenn das dann überhaupt noch nötig sein sollte. denn wie heisst es doch so schön: der fisch stinkt vom kopf her! was die meissten aber nicht wahr haben oder realisieren wollen: der kopf sind sie selbst.


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

@iGameKudan
Schon heute sind Anlagen in Planung und werden gebaut die keine EEG-Förderung haben und trotzdem profitabel laufen. Wind und Solar sind spotbillig.
Die EEG-Umlage ist dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal gesunken. Außerdem besteht der Strompreis aus 75% Umlagen und Steuer vielleicht wäre da mal was zu ändern.
Wir erzeugen doppelt so viel CO² wie der Durchschnitt darum geht es.Deswegen sollen wir ihn senken.
Die Anschaltung von Abnehmern wird auch schon heute eingesetzt hauptsächlich bei großen Stromverbrauchern


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Jahtari schrieb:


> kann man nicht, hat man nie, wird man nie.
> [fun fact: just gestern kurz nach dem anfahren meiner beiden anlagen auf der arbeit gab es einen kurzen stromausfall. vielleicht für eine viertel sek. ging sogar das licht aus. hat bist  heute früh gedauert, bis alles wieder richtig lief.]
> 
> Prof. Lesch führt es doch auch aus: Ausgehend von vollständiger elektrifizierung. ob da 1Mio gleichzeitig ladende Autos sooo unrealistisch wären? Weiss man die peaks bei den benzinern?
> ...



Genau das ist das Problem. Dumme Leute(Nimby´s) die sich aus Dummheit gegen Sachen stellen die gemacht werden müssen. Es würde alles viel besser wenn solche Leute einfach mal Ruhig wären und die Politiker entlich mal gescheit an der Wende arbeiten würden und nicht so was dummes wie nen Ausbaudeckel machen.


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ sterreich
> 
> Das was du zu den Elektroautos sagst ist m.A. nach Blödsinn.
> Wenn in Deutsland wirklich Flächendeckend E-Autos (Batterie) vorhanden wären und von (54 Millionen zugelassenen Autos) würden gleichzeitig 1 Millionen Schnellladen dann wären es z.B. mit dem Tesla Supercharger 250KW (Tesla Supercharger – Wikipedia), was dann die Bereitstellung von dauerhaften 250 GigaWatt wären! Die Rechnung von Lesch ist absolut in Ordnung als Beispiel.
> ...



Hab meinen Kommentar entsprechend angepasst/umgeschrieben.

Jetzt auch nochmal nachgesehen, meine 64 Mio. waren falsch, da sind Anhänger auch dabei, die kommen wohl eher ohne Strom aus 
Es sind derzeit 47 Mio. PKW und 57 Mio. KFZ, da sind schätze ich wohl auch LKW und 2-Räder dabei. Bei ersteren Macht Diesel noch länger Sinn.
Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt  -  Bestand

Diese Schnelllader sind ja in rund 20 Minuten fertig. Und werden wohl eher nur für von wenigen Personen für längere Trips verwendet. Jeder der kann lädt zuhause oder am Arbeitsplatz und da sind dann eher im Bereich 2-11kW üblich. Da wären wir gleich nur mehr bei 10GW, halt eben über einen längeren Zeitraum. Also nicht mehr Spitze als zur Mittagszeit wo jeder den Herd anmacht. Wenn man es intelligent anstellt kann man auch primär erst am Abend laden und hat das Problem mit überflüssigem Nachtstrom nicht mehr. Zumal die meisten weniger als 50km am Tag zurücklegen, das sind dann knappe 10 kWh. 

Ja klar gehören die Kapazitäten für Stromer ausgebaut. Das gehören sie aber sowieso wenn man sich das deutsche Stromnetz und den Strommix ansieht. 
Wobei ihr bei den Kapazitäten immer noch deutlich besser dasteht als wir. In Österreich ist der meiste Strom importiert.

Halte Elektroautos in ihrer jetzigen Form und unter den momentanen Umständen nicht für ein Allheilmittel. Die von BigYundol verlinkte Technik ist auch interessant. Oder auch Methanisierter Wasserstoff und in weiterer Folge Gaskraftwerke und Autos.
Wenn wir eine Möglichkeit finden effektiv wieder das CO2 aus der Luft zu fischen und für Treibstoffe zu verwenden wäre das für mich die perfekte Lösung. Allerdings ist dafür eben wieder Energie nötig. Fläche genug gibt es eh, die man nicht anderweitig verwenden kann.


BigYundol schrieb:


> Btw. betreffend Autos und Flugzeuge, hätte unsere ETH eine öffentlich zugängliche Technologie zu bieten, die deren Problematik ohne Verstromung lösen kann. Die EU und deren Mitglieder müssten dazu lediglich mal endlich massiv in den südlichen Ländern in trockenen, unbenutzbaren Gegenden in entsprechende Treibstoffproduktionsanlagen investieren:
> CO2-neutraler Treibstoff aus Luft und Sonnenlicht | ETH Zuerich



Danke, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Während Deutschland mit seinen ca. 2% Anteil am weltweiten CO2-Ausstoß (was angesichts der Wirtschaftsleistung so schon lächerlich wenig ist) sich das Leben durch zunehmend instabile Strometze und stark steigende Strompreise schwer macht, packt die restliche Welt nicht die Reduzierung des CO2-Ausstoßes - wenn er nicht immer weiter gesteigert wird.


Genau, ich verursache auf die Weltbevölkerung umgerechnet auch kaum Müll. Das heißt ich kann meinen ganzen Mist einfach auf den Boden fallen lassen, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Wozu die Mühe machen und einen Mistkübel suchen? 

Klar kann Deutschland den Planeten nicht alleine retten. Aber wenn jeder diese Einstellung vertritt geschieht nie etwas. Sogar die Chinesen haben begriffen, dass sie nicht so weitermachen können. Bei den Amis und auch bei uns dauert's leider noch wie es scheint.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir ja auch die EEG-Umlage - weil unsere erneuerbaren Energien sonst kaum wirtschaftlich zu betreiben sind. Nicht umsonst ist stark damit zu rechnen, dass bald die ersten EE-Anlagen wieder abgebaut und gegen neue Anlagen ersetzt werden, weil bald die ersten EE-Anlagen aus der EEG-Förderung fallen (Laufzeit 20 Jahre).
> 
> Und die logische Schlussfolgerung: Steigt der Anteil an erneuerbaren Energien, steigt automatisch auch noch die EEG-Umlage und verteuert den Strom bei uns nur noch weiter. Bravo.


Nochmal, warum kriegen es Norwegen und Island mit fast 100% Erneuerbaren den halben Preis pro kWh wie Deutschland zu verrechnen? Die EEG ist vorgeschoben mehr nicht. Zumal auch andere Energieformen gefördert werden und wurden:


> In den frühen Jahren der Atomenergienutzung sind noch höhere staatliche Förderungen von mehr als 60 Cent je Kilowattstunde gewährt worden.


http://www.foes.de/pdf/2012-08-Was_Strom_wirklich_kostet_kurz.pdf
Die Förderung von Erneuerbaren zahlt halt direkt der Verbraucher während er es bei Atomkraft und Co. nicht wirklich mitkriegt obwohl er nochmal mehr in Form von Steuergeldern dafür blecht. Nicht wirklich ein fairer Vergleich, oder? 


> Wirklich vergleichbar sind diese Zahlen jedoch erst dann, wenn die Fördersummen auf die erzeugten Strommengen umgerechnet werden. Hier ergibt sich, gemessen am Zeitraum von 1970-2012, eine staatliche Förderung von 3,4 Cent pro Kilowattstunde für die Erneuerbaren. Die Braunkohle erhielt im gleichen Zeitraum 1,3 Cent, die Steinkohle 3,3. Am höchsten ist der angeblich so billige Atomstrom subventioniert, nämlich mit 4 Cent. Die geringste Förderung gibt es für Erdgas - nur 0,3 Cent.


Studie deckt versteckte Kosten von Kohle- und Atomstrom auf | Telepolis


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber auch du hast kein Rezept für die Lagerung und komme mir jetzt nicht, das die momentane Castor Lagerung an allen Standorten sicher und billig ist, dann lache ich dich aus!
> Ich kann alle deine Argumente nachvollziehen und bin teilweise deiner Meinung, trotzdem ist das Endlagerproblem und damit DIE Kosten nicht gelöst, noch sind sie einigermaßen seriös einzuschätzen.
> Darüber hinaus ist der Rückbau eines Atommeilers schweine teuer, wenn er denn mal seine Laufzeit beendet hat.



Die Endlagerung ist gelöst, es gibt diverse Konzepte, das Problem ist politischer Natur, keiner will es anpacken. Das kann man jetzt nicht der Kernkraft anlasten und wenn die Politiker und am Ende auch die Bevölkerung den Müll lieber in Zwischenlagern sehen wollen, dann ist das eben so. Dort klingt er ab, nach 50 Jahren sind 80% der Aktivität verschwunden, nach 300 Jahren ist das gröbste vorbei, so kann man es auch machen.

Endlager braucht ein großes Industrieland, wie Deutschland so oder so. Die Anwendungen in der Industrie, Forschung und vor allem Medizin sind einfach zu wichtig, nichtmal die Grünen stellen das ernsthaft in Frage. Dafür braucht es Forschungsreaktoren und die ziehen die gleichen Probleme, wie ihre großen Brüder nach sich.

Das beste Wäre eine internationale Lösung, man könnte das Zeug in Gebirgen der Antarktis vergraben, zusammen mit dem anderen Giftmüll. Tausende Kilometer keine Menschen, kein Ackerbau, nur ewiges Eis. Damit wären die meisten Probleme gelöst. Die zweitbeste Lösung wäre wohl den Müll in der Tiefsee zu deponieren, wobei das nichts mit dem Fäßerversenken zutun ha, wie man es praktiziert hat. Das ganze kommt das in korrosionsbeständige Behälter und wird von Robotern 100m tief in den Boden geschraubt. Es gibt Sedimentschichten die schon seit duzenden Millionen Jahren stabil sind und dies auch noch etwa genauso lange bleiben. In 5000m Tiefe kommt man nur mit Spezialtechnologie, wie sie frühstens in den 60ern verfügbar war, hin und finden kann man sie wohl erst mit unserer Technologie. Von daher ist es ausgeschlossen, dass unsere Nachfahren irgendwann hinkommen, ohne eine Ahnung zu haben, was sie da gefunden haben.

Lösungen gibt es, man müßte sie nur nutzen.



sterreich schrieb:


> Da hier einige in die Richtung "billig" argumentiert haben. Atomenergie ist mit den Folgekosten wie der Endlagerung, die ja der Steuerzahler übernimmt und nicht der Stromerzeuger, unterm Strich wohl die teuerste Energieform (http://www.foes.de/pdf/2017-10-Was_Strom_wirklich_kostet_kurz.pdf).



Das ist etwas, bei dem man gerne seine Horrozahlen Fabrizieren kann, besonders wenn man es so inkompetent macht, wie Deutschland. Die Finnen rechnen mit 5Mrd € für ein Endlager, dass den Müll von 100 Jahren aufnimmt. Aber die Finnen sind auch schlau, im Gegensatz zu uns dummen Deutschen und haben den Standort nur für ein Endlager gewählt und nicht ein altes Bergwerk, das einen rattenschwanz an Problemen hat. Bei 5 Mrd € ist das ganze sehr günstig und trägt nur Bruchteile pro kWh bei, besonders da man wie gesagt sowieso eines braucht. Wenn man das herumgeeier der Deutschen nimmt, dann wird es teuer. 

Ach Ja: Giftmüll wird z:B. in Herfa Neurode endgelagert, ähnlich sicher, sehr preisgünstig und da interessiert sich auch kein Schwein.
Untertagedeponie Herfa-Neurode – Wikipedia



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn in Deutsland wirklich Flächendeckend E-Autos (Batterie) vorhanden wären und von (54 Millionen zugelassenen Autos) würden gleichzeitig 1 Millionen Schnellladen dann wären es z.B. mit dem Tesla Supercharger 250KW (Tesla Supercharger – Wikipedia), was dann die Bereitstellung von dauerhaften 250 GigaWatt wären! Die Rechnung von Lesch ist absolut in Ordnung als Beispiel.



Das Problem ist einfach, dass er nicht bedacht hat, dass sich die Sache regeln läßt. In dem Fall kommt aus den 350kW Superchargern einfach weniger raus. man kann sich ja einigen, dass man den Leuten mit wenig Restenergie Priorität gibt und die anderen sich etwas gedulden müssen. Ein großes Problem sind eher die Leute, die zuhause über 3 Phasen Wechselstrom laden, da die nicht reguliert sind, aber das wird auch noch kommen.



sterreich schrieb:


> Erneuerbare kosten im Betrieb einen Bruchteil von Kohle und Co. Die Ressourcen gibt's ja gratis. Das einzige Problem ist ein kurzfristiger Speicher für die Grundlast.



Dieses "einzige" Problem ist ein sehr kostspieliges. Man muß den Strom Wochen oder Monate speichern und das kostet Geld, sehr viel Geld. Dann muß man auch noch die Infrastruktur schaffen, Stromleitungen mit denen sich der gesamte (!!!) Stromverbrauch von einem ans andere Ende der Republik schaffen läßt und wenn man auf Wasserstoff setzt auch noch ein neues Gasnetz. Klar kann man das alte dafür verwenden, nur müßte man das teuer umrüsten und man könnte es dann nicht mehr für Erdgas verwenden - echt blöd. Zusätzlich wird sich der Stromverbrauch auch noch, dank Wärmepumpen und Elektroautos massiv erhöhen, Greenpeace glaubt es wird nur der Faktor 2,5 sein, konservativere Quellen gehen vom Faktor 5 aus. Da Greenpeace bei soetwas in einer Tour ins Klo gegriffen hat können wir mal vom Faktor 5 ausgehen (zumindest wenn es so kommt, wie gewünscht). Dann kommt auch noch das Problem mit dem Wirkungsgrad, Akkuspeicher sind teuer und nutzen sich ab, Schwungradspeicher sind nur eine kurzfristige Lösung und Pumpspeicherwerke sind nur begrenzt ausbaubar. Wasserstoff und Wärmespeicher haben einen Wirkungsgrad von unter 50%, sprich man muß doppelt soviel Strom produzieren.

Alles in allem sind diese Traumtänzereien sehr teuer und da das niemand offen Kommuniziert, wird man auf die Schnauze fallen, so wie bisher auch. Mit 0,5-1€ je kWh wird man wohl rechnen dürfen.



sterreich schrieb:


> Tja, dann baut endlich mal eure Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd aus und bringt nicht die Netze der Polen und Tschechen an ihre Grenzen.



Die sind nicht gewollt, im letzten Jahr wurden gerade einmal von über 1700 geplanten km lediglich 90km fertig und die richtig heftigen Strecken sind nichtmal in Angriff genommen worden. Dazu reicht das geplante hinten und vorne nicht aus.



Don-71 schrieb:


> (...) trotzdem ist das Endlagerproblem und damit DIE Kosten nicht gelöst, noch sind sie einigermaßen seriös einzuschätzen.



Das Problem ist gelöst und man kann die Kosten auch vernünftig einschätzen. Dass wir es in Deutschland nicht auf die Reihe bekommen steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber es würde auch keiner ernsthaft behaupten, dass fliegen unmöglich ist, nur weil wir keinen Hauptstadtflughafen hinbekommen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist der Rückbau eines Atommeilers schweine teuer, wenn er denn mal seine Laufzeit beendet hat.



Das kannst du auch abschätzen, da gibt es schon Erfahrungen. Wenn man es schnell macht, wie in den USA und jetzt auch in Deutschland, dann ist man mit etwa 1,5 Mrd € pro großem Reaktor dabei. Wenn man 30 Jahre herumpfuscht, so wie in Greifswald, dann können es auch über 5 Mrd € pro Reaktorblock werden. Dann gibt es noch den sicheren Einschluß (warten bis die Strahlung wesentlich abgeklungen ist) und das Entombment (zumauern unf warten bis die Strahlung nach Jahrhunderten bis Jahrtausenden weg ist).



sterreich schrieb:


> Wir können die Auswirkungen der Endlagerung für 1000e Jahre bei Weitem nicht abschätzen.



Klar kann man das, diese Leute nennen sich Geologen und schauen auch mal gerne millionen Jahre in die Zukunft. Die wissen sogar schon, dass sich die Kontinente wieder zu einem Superkontinent verneinigen und dass uns in 300 Mio Jahren das CO2 ausgeht (wenn wir noch da sind, dann können wir natürlich neues machen).



sterreich schrieb:


> Wie sah es nochmal in Asse aus?



Asse I ist abgesoffen, genau wie Asse III und nun sollte keiner vorhergesehen haben, dass das auch mit Asse II passieren wird. Im Buch "der Gorlebenreport" (aus den 80ern) wurde damals schon davor gewarnt. Von daher eine vorhersehbare Blödheit.



sterreich schrieb:


> In Deutschland geht viel schief, Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie gehört nicht dazu.



Doch, der hirnlose Atomausstieg gehört dazu, jedenfalls wenn man es aus der Sicht des Klimaschutzes sieht. 0,8% der weltweiten Stromerzeugung wurden faktisch von Kernkraft auf Braunkohle umgestellt, das hat ein großes Gewicht, besonders da wir alle unsere Klimaziele verfehlen werden und nun ein abschreckendes Beispiel sind. Die Kernkraftwerke hätte man als letztes abschalten sollen, wenn überhaupt (eventuell werden irgendwann mal neue gebaut).



stolpi schrieb:


> Keiner braucht hier Kohlekraftwerke (die eh nicht zu regeln sind) und erst recht keine AKWs (die Enstorgungskosten des Mülls sind die Betreiber ja auch losgeworden).



Klar brauchen wir die, zumindest solange noch kein Ersatz da ist.



stolpi schrieb:


> Wir haben ein super Gasnetz (und super Energiespeicher Stichwort Power-to-gas) und die Gaskraftwerke sind Regelbar, frag dich mal lieber warum die Politik so krampfhaft an Kohle und Atom festhält und z.b. den PV Markt hier in Deutschland komplett gegen die Wand gefahren haben (inkl. Arbeitsplätze).



Power to Gas ist reichlich ineffizient und dafür müßte es ersteinmal die regenerativen Kapazitäten geben. Die nächsten 10 Jahre fällt sowieso ein drittel des Windstroms weg, neuer wird nicht so schnell nachgebaut. Putingas ist natürlich eine sauberere Alternative, auch wenn man sich damit in die Abhängigkeit begibt. Leider wird da momentan wenig gebaut, dafür gibt es vollmundige Versprechen.



sterreich schrieb:


> In Norwegen oder Island kostet die kWh rund 15 cent und die kratzen an 100% Erneuerbaren und das bei einem Einkommensschema dass den meisten Deutschen wohl das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lässt. Ja klar haben die mit Wasser und Geothermie bessere Voraussetzungen. Aber bei euch scheitert es nicht an den Möglichkeiten sondern am Willen/Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen und auch der Bevölkerung.



Der Punkt ist, dass Wasserkraft absolut billig und regelbar ist, damit unterbietet man so ziemlich alles. Norwegen hat da einfach Glück gehabt, dass sie so unglaublich viel haben und die Bevölkerung dabei noch recht klein ist. Wenn wir nur 5 Mio Leute wären, dann hätte sich das mit der Energiewende erledigt, da wir nie etwas anderes als Wasserkraft genutzt hätten. Bei Island ist es das gleich, die können damit sogar die Bürgersteige heizen.

Eigentlich sind das die Norweger, mit 99,8% Wasserkraft, da kommt man nur sehr schwer vorbei. Auch Länder wie Island, Venezuea, Paraguy und einige andere sind ordentlich von Mutter Natur gesegnet worden. 40% sind nichts besonderes, was besonders ist, sind unsere hohen Preise.



sterreich schrieb:


> Sogar die Chinesen haben begriffen, dass sie nicht so weitermachen können.



Die Chinesen sind das schlechteste Beispiel, das du nehmen kannst. Die nehmen jede Woche zwei große Kohlekraftwerke in Betrieb und das wollen sie noch bis etwa 2030 machen. Dann ist eine Sättigung erreicht und sie haben sich tatsächlich erklärt , dann ihren CO2 Ausstoß zu reduzieren. Das meiste soll dann durch neue, effizientere Kohlekraftwerke und vorallem Kernkraft (Fusionsenergie) erreicht werden. Wenn es danach geht: das ist kein Problem.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Swedrox schrieb:


> Die EEG-Umlage ist dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal gesunken. Außerdem besteht der Strompreis aus 75% Umlagen und Steuer vielleicht wäre da mal was zu ändern.


Die EEG-Umlange beträgt aktuell wenn ich mich nicht irre 6,405ct/kWh. Also ca. 20% des derzeitigen durchschnittlichen Strompreises. Da ist es auch nur nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, dass die EEG-Umlage leicht gesunken ist. Insbesondere wenn einem mal klar wird, wie groß alleine der Anteil der EEG-Umlage an den Steuern und Umlagen ist (ausgehend von 30ct/kWh und deinem Wert von 75% beträgt der Steuer- und Umlagenanteil 22,5ct/kWh - da sind 6,405ct/kWh ca. 28%)...



Swedrox schrieb:


> Wir erzeugen doppelt so viel CO² wie der Durchschnitt darum geht es.Deswegen sollen wir ihn senken.


Nochmal... Wir sind eine der größten Wirtschaftsmächte und ein recht wohlhabendes Land - und sind trotzdem nur für 2% der CO2-Emissionen verantwortlich. Obendrein haben wir seit den 70ern bis auf eine Ausnahme unseren CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich gesenkt - was man von den meisten anderen Ländern nicht behaupten kann. 

Klar, mit ca. 1,14% Anteil an der Weltbevölkerung sind 2% der weltweiten CO2-Emissionen nicht wenig. Vergleiche mal mit anderen Ländern:

Die USA verursachen mit 4x so vielen Einwohnern ca. 6,5x mehr Emissionen. Die Chinesen verursachen mit ca. 16,5x so vielen Einwohnern "nur" einen 13x höheren CO2-Ausstoß - wobei der Wohlstand der Chinesen im Schnitt geringer ist wie bei uns... Stelle dir mal vor, wie da die Bilanz bei einem ähnlich hohen Wohlstand aussieht. Saudi Arabien verursacht mit 0,4x so vielen Einwohnern 0,75x so viele Emmissionen... Im Rest der Welt mit der Ausnahme mancher EU-Länder ist der CO2-Ausstoß bestenfalls nur am stagnieren, in den meisten Ländern steigt er hingegen mehr oder weniger stark. 

Merkst was?  

Die Einsparpotenziale sind in den anderen Ländern viel, viel größer wie in Deutschland bzw. der EU, sobald man auch mal den Wohlstand der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung sowie die Wirtschaftsleistung in Betracht zieht. Bevor man sich hier also das Leben noch schwerer macht, sollte der Großteil der Welt überhaupt erstmal ein ähnlich hohes CO2-Effizienzniveau erzielen. Das würde nicht nur prozentual, sondern absolut, viel viel größere Einsparungen erzeugen. 



Swedrox schrieb:


> Die Anschaltung von Abnehmern wird auch schon heute eingesetzt hauptsächlich bei großen Stromverbrauchern


Ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, bis das auch bei Privatleuten Realität wird - die Voraussetzungen schafft man ja gerade.



			
				sterreich schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal, warum kriegen es Norwegen und Island mit fast 100% Erneuerbaren den halben Preis pro kWh wie Deutschland zu verrechnen?


Weil die nordischen Länder durch ihre Geothermie in der Hinsicht einen regelrecht unfairen Vorteil in Hinsicht auf die Menge, dauerhafte Verfügbarkeit und finanziellen Aufwand haben.
Die haben so viel geothermische Energie, dass die in manchen Städten sogar die Fußwege und Straßen heizen können... 



			
				sterreich schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann Deutschland den Planeten nicht alleine retten. Aber wenn jeder diese Einstellung vertritt geschieht nie etwas.


Praktisch scheinen aber nur ein paar europäische Länder neben Deutschland den Willen zu haben, entsprechende Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen auch wirklich durchzusetzen. 
Persönlich sehe ich es nicht ein wieso sich Deutschland und die EU das Leben noch schwerer machen sollen, wenn für den Rest der Welt diverse Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen praktisch (wiegesagt, bestenfalls stagniert in vielen Ländern der Welt der CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf, in den meisten Ländern steigt er...) nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind.


----------



## colormix (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wir haben bei uns ein Gutes Strom Netz Wärme Kopplung  und noch ein Gas Kaufwerk   der Grund Versorger  Standwerke hat es bis jetzt gut im Griff.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Praktisch scheinen aber nur ein paar europäische Länder neben Deutschland
> Persönlich sehe ich es nicht ein wieso sich Deutschland und die EU das Leben noch schwerer machen sollen, wenn für den Rest der Welt diverse Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen praktisch (wiegesagt, bestenfalls stagniert in vielen Ländern der Welt der CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf, in den meisten Ländern steigt er...) nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind.



Eben das bringt  auch nicht viel  das was wir versuchen es  verzögert das Klima Chaos nur etwas   weil der Rest der Welt nicht mit macht.


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die EEG-Umlange beträgt aktuell wenn ich mich nicht irre 6,405ct/kWh. Also ca. 20% des derzeitigen durchschnittlichen Strompreises. Da ist es auch nur nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, dass die EEG-Umlage leicht gesunken ist. Insbesondere wenn einem mal klar wird, wie groß alleine der Anteil der EEG-Umlage an den Steuern und Umlagen ist (ausgehend von 30ct/kWh und deinem Wert von 75% beträgt der Steuer- und Umlagenanteil 22,5ct/kWh - da sind 6,405ct/kWh ca. 28%)...



Die EEG-Umlage sinkt ja also alles gut. Außedem haben wir einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Anteil an abgaben deswegen sollte ich da was ändern.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nochmal... Wir sind eine der größten Wirtschaftsmächte und ein recht wohlhabendes Land - und sind trotzdem nur für 2% der CO2-Emissionen verantwortlich. Obendrein haben wir seit den 70ern bis auf eine Ausnahme unseren CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich gesenkt - was man von den meisten anderen Ländern nicht behaupten kann.


Aber trotzdem nicht genug wir sind immernoch doppelt so hoch wie der durchschnitt.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Klar, mit ca. 1,14% Anteil an der Weltbevölkerung sind 2% der weltweiten CO2-Emissionen nicht wenig. Vergleiche mal mit anderen Ländern:
> 
> Die USA verursachen mit 4x so vielen Einwohnern ca. 6,5x mehr Emissionen. Die Chinesen verursachen mit ca. 16,5x so vielen Einwohnern "nur" einen 13x höheren CO2-Ausstoß - wobei der Wohlstand der Chinesen im Schnitt geringer ist wie bei uns... Stelle dir mal vor, wie da die Bilanz bei einem ähnlich hohen Wohlstand aussieht. Saudi Arabien verursacht mit 0,4x so vielen Einwohnern 0,75x so viele Emmissionen... Im Rest der Welt mit der Ausnahme mancher EU-Länder ist der CO2-Ausstoß bestenfalls nur am stagnieren, in den meisten Ländern steigt er hingegen mehr oder weniger stark.
> 
> Merkst was?


Saudi Arabien finanziert sich nur aus ÖL und Gas und in China wird alles auf der Welt hergestellt, natürlich haben die einen großen ausstoß.
Außerdem inverstiert China große Mengen an Geld in erneuerbare Energien. China hat in den letzten Jahren seine Leistungen in Sonne und Wind jedes Jahr verdoppelt. China investiert doppelt so viel Geld wie Europa pro Jahr und im Gegensatz zu uns investieren sie immer mehr.
In der USA ist der ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien im Gegensatz zu der Politik des Clowns um 25% gestiegen und z.b Kalifonien plant eine Versorgung von 100% bis 2050 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Einsparpotenziale sind in den anderen Ländern viel, viel größer wie in Deutschland bzw. der EU, sobald man auch mal den Wohlstand der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung sowie die Wirtschaftsleistung in Betracht zieht. Bevor man sich hier also das Leben noch schwerer macht, sollte der Großteil der Welt überhaupt erstmal ein ähnlich hohes CO2-Effizienzniveau erzielen. Das würde nicht nur prozentual, sondern absolut, viel viel größere Einsparungen erzeugen.


Also ist dein Plan die erstmal ne lange Pause machen und warten bis wir dann von allen Überholt werden?




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, bis das auch bei Privatleuten Realität wird - die Voraussetzungen schafft man ja gerade.



Das kann sein aber aus PR und Imagegründen würde ich nicht glauben das sie Haushalte einfach ausschalten.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Praktisch scheinen aber nur ein paar europäische Länder neben Deutschland den Willen zu haben, entsprechende Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen auch wirklich durchzusetzen.
> Persönlich sehe ich es nicht ein wieso sich Deutschland und die EU das Leben noch schwerer machen sollen, wenn für den Rest der Welt diverse Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen praktisch (wiegesagt, bestenfalls stagniert in vielen Ländern der Welt der CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf, in den meisten Ländern steigt er...) nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind.



Deutschland hat nicht wirklich den willen die Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen  durchzusetzten sonst würden wir sie ja erfüllen. Rumhocken und mimimi zu machen finde ich ist keine Lösung


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Eben das bringt  auch nicht viel  das was wir versuchen es  verzögert das Klima Chaos nur etwas   weil der Rest der Welt nicht mit macht.[/QUOTE]
Dann sprengen wir uns dann einfach in die Luft weil bringt ja eh nix. Der Klimawandel wird zeigen wie "Intelligent" und überlebensfähig unsere Spezies ist und je mehr Leute es gibt die sagen es wird eh nix desto warscheinlicher wird es das es nicht klappt(selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung).Also entweder scheitern wir und gehen unter oder wir gehen gestärkt daraus raus.Da gibt es ein Video von Lesch oder kurzgesagt um diese Herausforderung die sich Spezien stellen müssen.


----------



## Casurin (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber auch du hast kein Rezept für die Lagerung und komme mir jetzt nicht, das die momentane Castor Lagerung an allen Standorten sicher und billig ist, dann lache ich dich aus!
> Ich kann alle deine Argumente nachvollziehen und bin teilweise deiner Meinung, trotzdem ist das Endlagerproblem und damit DIE Kosten nicht gelöst, noch sind sie einigermaßen seriös einzuschätzen.
> Darüber hinaus ist der Rückbau eines Atommeilers schweine teuer, wenn er denn mal seine Laufzeit beendet hat.



Ja, die Lagerung ist derzeit ein Problem weil Reaktoren die den Brennstoff gut verwerten können nicht gebaut werden bzw nicht gebaut werden dürfen. Der sogenannte "Abfalll" ist zu 99% unverbrauchter Treibstoff der von diversen Reaktoren genutzt werden könnte. Das was von Gen 3 Reaktoren oder anderen wie Flüssig-Reaktoren übrig bleibt benötigt nur wenige Jahre Lagerung da es fast nur kurzlebige (damti stark strahlende) Isotope enthält - die sich auch gut für RTGs verwenden lassen.


----------



## Slezer (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Oh man ich bin 100% davon überzeugt das ich hier vor kurzem mit einem User genau dieses Gespräch hatte.

Er meinte man könnte problemlos ganz Deutschland umrüsten auf E-Fahrzeuge. Als ich sagte das es JETZT schon knapp ist und wir schon an der kotzgrenze sind wurde ich ausgelacht. Man ich muss weiter suchen


----------



## Arkintosz (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



> Klar kann Deutschland den Planeten nicht alleine retten. Aber wenn jeder diese Einstellung vertritt geschieht nie etwas.


Es vertritt jeder diese Einstellung, der nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, denke ich. Und Deutschland kann tatsächlich im Grunde nicht mehr tun, als getan wird.
Jedes Land steht auf der Erde  auch im Wettbewerb mit anderen. Zwar muss einer vorangehen, aber es wird immer welche geben, die davon profitieren und den billigen Strom liefern, um z.B. jetzt unsere Grundlast mit Atomenergie zu decken.
Mit dem "guten Willen" machen andere Geschäfte. Das sollte man nie vergessen (egal, worum es gerade geht), und muss somit einfordern dass sie mitziehen, man darf nicht blind in eine Richtung rennen, wodurch irgendwann der Strom für z.B. in Deutschland ansässige Unternehmen im Vergleich mit anderen Ländern unbezahlbar würde und sie die Produktion verlagern müssen. Dann kann man sich gar keine erneuerbaren Energien mehr leisten.

Nur der Atomausstieg war ein dummer Fehler. Eigentlich hätte man nur die Vorkommnisse in Japan zum Anlass nehmen sollen, um die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu prüfen und weiter zu verbessern.
Tatsächlich hätte man aus der teuren Kohleenergie aussteigen müssen, statt weiter die Kohle(-> CO2) aus der Erde herauszuklopfen, obwohl wir die Kohle zum Schutz des Klimas eigentlich aus der Luft wieder unter die Erde befördern müssten. Die Form als feste, kompakte Masse wie Kohle ist zur Lagerung sogar bereits perfekt.
Dann hätten wir jetzt schon der Welt gezeigt, dass wir daran interessiert sind, die CO2-Konzentration in der Erdatmosphäre zu senken.
Die umweltfreundlichste Energieform bis dahin zu verdammen, aufgrund von Szenarien, die seltenst eintreten - besonders in Deutschland, ist aus Sicht anderer Länder - zurecht - völlig unverständlich. Es war eine angstgetriebene Kurzschlussreaktion.


----------



## yingtao (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sonst passiert nichts?
> 
> Warum braucht man so große Mengen Kühlwasser um eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern? Wie Fukushima.
> Das Wasser ist danach kontaminiert.
> ...



Bei modernen AKWs würde nicht viel passieren. Bei Fukushima war das Problem das die Notaggregate durch den Tsunami zerstört wurden und die Reaktoren nicht mehr gekühlt werden konnten. Eine Kernschmelze wie bei Chernobyl oder Fukushima ist erstmal nicht schlimm, weil die Reaktorstäbe einfach in die Betonwanne schmelzen und dann dort liegen bleiben. Die Brennstäbe können nicht explodieren, weil die nicht stark genug angereichert sind. Es war so viel Kühlwasser nötig um eine Dampfexplosion wie bei Chernobyl zu verhindern. Bei Fukushima war das größte Problem dass der Tsunami große Teile der Anlage zerstört hat und Kühlwasser unkontrolliert abgeflossen ist.

Das auf den Chernobyl Reaktor eine große Betonkuppel gesetzt wurde liegt daran das man die weitere Ausbreitung des radioaktiven Staubs verhindern möchte. Die Sperrzone ist heute eigentlich nur noch durch die Pflanzen gefährlich, die das Cäsium aufnehmen, besonder Pilze. Eine radioaktive Wolke wie bei Chernobyl würde sich bei modernen oder selbst den alten AKWs nicht nicht bilden. Bei Chernobyl fehlte die zweite Kuppel die den radioaktiven Staub im Reaktorraum gehalten hätte. Man darf nicht vergessen das Chernobyl nicht dem Baustandard von AKWs entspricht und "illegal" gebaut wurde.

Von den radioaktiven Isotopen ist eigentlich nur Cäsium wirklich gefährlich. Iod zerfällt sehr schnell und strahl vornehmlich Alpha und Beta, also nur gefährlich wenn man es isst. Wenn unser Körper aber genug Iod hat, nimmt er kein weiteres auf. Uran strahlt lange, aber nur sehr gering und wird in einer Kernschmelze nicht heiß genug als, dass es in eine radioaktive Wolke kommen würde. Cäsium ist da noch am gefährlichsten, kommt aber nur in sehr geringen Mengen vor und wird vom Körper nicht aufgenommen.

Chernobyl ist das schlimmste was passieren kann und zeigt was passieren kann, wenn "Amateure" ein AKW bauen. Sowas wie Chernobyl kann bei anderen AKWs nicht passieren, da es dort höhere Sicherheitsstandards gibt. Fukushima war nicht wirklich schlimm und hätte zu großen Teilen verhindert werden können, wenn man z.B. die Notaggregate auf die andere Seite der Reaktoren gebaut hätte. Bei uns und auch den anderen AKWs in Europa kann sowas wie in Fukushima aber nicht passieren, da es bei uns keine Tsunamis, Erdbeben oder Wirbelstürme gibt. Sowas wie in Chernobyl kann durch die Bauart nicht passieren und selbst wenn es zur Kernschmelze kommen sollte, würde kein radioaktives Material aus dem Reaktorraum entweichen (bei Fukushima ist nur radioaktives Wasser entwichen).


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Energie sind werfe ich doch mal ein interessantes Interview mit Volker Quaschning in den Raum 
YouTube


----------



## Teacup (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung ist gelöst, es gibt diverse Konzepte, das Problem ist politischer Natur, keiner will es anpacken.



Wie wurde das denn gelöst?



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Nur der Atomausstieg war ein dummer Fehler. Eigentlich hätte man nur die Vorkommnisse in Japan zum Anlass nehmen sollen, um die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu prüfen und weiter zu verbessern.



Hat man ja gemacht. Also geprüft und unter Brücksichtigung der Wirtschaftlichkeit "verbessert".



yingtao schrieb:


> Bei modernen AKWs würde nicht viel passieren. [...]



Solch strahlender Optimismus. Problematisch wird es immer nur dann, wenn der perfekte Masterplan auf die Realität trifft.

Zwei Studien - sind vom BUND, das sollte man berücksichtigen:

https://www.bund.net/fileadmin/user.../atomkraft/atomkraft_zwischenlager_studie.pdf
https://www.bund.net/fileadmin/user...aft/atomkraft_studie_atomstrom_sicherheit.pdf


----------



## BigYundol (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis an Fans von fossilen Energien:

Diese sind heute nur noch konkurrenzfähig, weil sie massiv stärker direkt und indirekt subventioniert werden als die erneuerbaren Energien.

"2011 wurden fossile Energien weltweit mit 523 Mrd. US-Dollar direkt subventioniert, während Erneuerbare Energien mit ca. 100 Mrd. Dollar gefördert wurden.[24] Die Subventionen für fossile Energien übersteigen die für erneuerbare Energien bei weitem (Stand 2014).[25] Unter Berücksichtigung ebenfalls anfallender externer Kosten beliefen sich die Subventionen fossiler Energien im Jahr 2013 auf 4,9 Billionen US-Dollar bzw. auf mehr als 150 $ pro Tonne Kohlenstoffdioxid.[26] Für 2014 werden die Subventionen bei Einberechnung der ökonomischen Kosten von Umwelt- und Gesundheitsschäden auf 5,3 Billionen US-Dollar geschätzt.[27]"

Fossile Energie – Wikipedia

How Large Are Global Fossil Fuel Subsidies?

Der Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien und gleichzeitiger Stopp der direkten und indirekten Subventionen in fossile Energien würde die Weltbevölkerung ergo sehr sicher deutlich günstiger kommen als weiterhin Dinosaurier zu verbrennen. Zu einem grossen Teil aber halt indirekt. Mit Fortschreiten der menschenverursachten Klimakatastrophe kippt dies so oder so noch weiter Richtung der erneuerbaren Energien.
Wer glaubt, dass fossile Energien heute noch günstiger seien, blendet die massiven Aufwände aus, die schon heute nötig sind, um die Symptome der katastrophalen Auswirkungen von deren Übernutzung einzudämmen.

Dass man von modernen, umweltverträglichen Technologien nicht so viel Angst haben muss, beweist btw. Costa Rica ziemlich eindrücklich:
Costa Ricas gruene Revolution: erneuerbare Energien - watson


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ich würde den ganzen Grünen Fanatikern  erstmal für 3 Monate den Strom abstellen , grad jetzt im Sommer.

Die wollen keinen Kohlenstrom , die wollen keinen Atomstrom  ,  was wollt ihr dann  ?   

Anscheinend wollen die nur das auf deutschem Gebiet kein Kohlekraftwerk oder ein AKW steht  ,  aber das der Strom dann importiert wird aus Kohlekraftwerken und AKWs interessiert die nicht  , hauptsache sie haben Strom  ,  wo der dann herkommt interessiert die dann auch nicht wirklich  .

Ich find Atomstrom ist die Zukunft , und klimafreundlicher wie Kohlestrom .  Oder denken manche  wirklich wenn sich E-Autos durchsetzen das dieser Energiebedarf mit Kohlestrom oder Windmühlen oder gar Solarzellen zu decken ist  !?  ............. Die M3 Aktien werden explodieren  

Und zur Endlösung , man könnte alles nach Chernobyl schaffen  oder in der Taiga in Sibieren ein riesen Loch buddeln oder einen ausgebeuten alten Vulkantrichter nehmen. Und Russland könnte eine Gebühr zur Einlagerung verlangen .  Auf jedenfall sollte der Atommüll nicht auf der Erde verteilt gelagert sein  sondern an einem Ort . Oder man lagert den wie am Fließband an einer  Subduktionszone , und er wird dann langsam in den Erdmantel gezogen 

Wenn man 2020 ein modernes AKW baut  ,  wird das bestimmt 100 mal sicherer sein als ein AKW von 1970.  Ein bröseliges AKW wie in Frankreich am Leben zu erhalten anstatt abzureißen finde ich echt sehr bedenklich und unverantwortlich .  Ein AKW  von 1970 hält halt nur maximal 50 Jahre.   Ein neu gebautes von 2020 hält vielleicht 100Jahre und ist 100 mal sicherer.

Man sollte jetzt wirklich anfangen die alten Kraftwerke zu entsorgen und neue Modernere bauen sonst wird uns die Klimakatastrophe überrollen  ,  da helfen dann auch keine Windräder mehr die sich dann vielleicht noch schneller drehen als vorgesehen  und dann eh abschalten

PS: solange es Religion und Stammesfeten gibt ,  wird daß mit dem Atommüll an einem Ort zu lagern wohl Utopie bleiben

Ich geb der Menschheit bzw der Bevölkerung so wie sie jetzt ist noch maximal 150 Jahre


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Grünen Fanatikern  erstmal für 3 Monate den Strom abstellen , grad jetzt im Sommer.
> 
> Die wollen keinen Kohlenstrom , die wollen keinen Atomstrom  ,  was wollt ihr dann  ?



Erneuerbare Energie davon ist ja genug da und warum im Sommer da wo viel Solar da ist?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich find Atomstrom ist die Zukunft , und klimafreundlicher wie Kohlestrom . Oder denken manche wirklich wenn sich E-Autos durchsetzen das dieser Energiebedarf mit Kohlestrom oder Windmühlen zu decken ist !? ............. Die M3 Aktien werden explodieren
> 
> Und zur Endlösung , man könnte alles nach Chernobyl schaffen oder in der Taiga in Sibieren ein riesen Loch buddeln oder einen ausgebeuten alten Vulkantrichter nehmen. Und Russland könnte eine Gebühr zur Einlagerung verlangen . Auf jedenfall sollte der Atommüll nicht auf der Erde verteilt gelagert sein sondern an einem Ort . Oder man lagert den wie am Fließband an einer Subduktionszone , und er wird dann langsam in den Erdmantel gezogen.


Die Energiebedarf zu decken ist möglich siehe Rechnung vor 2 seiten.
Der ausbau hängt an anderen Faktoren als an der möglichkeit uns mit Solar und Windmühlen zu versorgen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Man sollte jetzt wirklich anfangen die alten Kraftwerke zu entsorgen und neue Modernere bauen sonst wird uns die Klimakatastrophe überrollen , da helfen dann auch keine Windräder mehr die sich dann vielleicht noch schneller drehen als vorgesehen und dann eh abschalten



Das sind sachen die niemals passieren werden.Kein Politiker wird sich daran setzten neue Kernkraftwerke zu fordern und Milliarden auszugeben.
Die Sache ist ein Kernkraftwerk zu bauen dauert mehr als 10 Jahre und verschlingt ohne ende Milliarden. Tut mir leid es wird in Deutschland kein einziges mehr gebaut.
Am ende wird es so ein debakel wie bei den Briten. Neuer Reaktor wird nicht fertig und kostet jetzt das 7 fache des ursprünglichen Preises von etwas 3 Milliarden und wird nie profitabel laufen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Swedrox schrieb:


> Das sind sachen die niemals passieren werden.Kein Politiker wird sich daran setzten neue Kernkraftwerke zu fordern und Milliarden auszugeben.
> Die Sache ist ein Kernkraftwerk zu bauen dauert mehr als 10 Jahre und verschlingt ohne ende Milliarden. Tut mir leid es wird in Deutschland kein einziges mehr gebaut.
> Am ende wird es so ein debakel wie bei den Briten. Neuer Reaktor wird nicht fertig und kostet jetzt das 7 fache des ursprünglichen Preises von etwas 3 Milliarden und wird nie profitabel laufen.



Das ist ja eigentlich das Problem ! das Wort... profitabel....    es geht hier nicht um Profit  , sondern um Klimaschutz und Sicherstellung der Energieversorgung  .
Ein AKW muss nicht profitabel sein !

Dan gebt halt die 3-10 Milliarden für anderen Scheiß aus  ......   ein B2-Bomber kostet 2 Milliarden  ,  ein hightech-Kampfjet  kostet pro Flugstunde mit Wartung und Sprit  ca 60.000 €   / Dollar

Keine Ahnung wieviele es davon gibt und wieviele am Tag wieviel Stunden fliegen , den Stundenlohn der Piloten lassen mir mal außen vor


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Der Automausstieg war politscher Aktionismus, das wir jetzt einen erheblichen Teil vom Strom aus dem Ausland aus unsicheren Atomkraftwerken mit fragwürdigen Endlägern beziehen  wird nicht nur von Politikern verschwiegen sondern auch gerne von "Öko"-Strom Aktivisten geleugnet. 
Genauso wird gerne verschwiegen wie Umweltschädlich die Herstellung von Solarzellen ist. Oder die Herstellung von LiIo-Batterien. Aber hey es leidet ja nicht unsere Umwelt! Wir schaffen ja eh den Müll ins Ausland , dann ist er weg!
Und wer mit Windkraft kommt, und meint das ist die Energie von morgen den lade ich herzlich dazu ein mal in unmittelbarer nähe zu einem Windpark zu schlafen. Aber mei, das trifft eh die Landbevölkerung, selbst schuld wer nicht in der Stadt wohnt!
Abgesehen davon ist auch fragwürdig wie die Luftströme beeinflusst werden wenn weltweit windkraftanlagen gebaut werden. Studien die sich damit beschäftigen kommen zu umweltbelastenden Ergebnissen, positive Studien bzgl. Einfluss auf die Luftströmungen sind mir nicht bekannt.
-> Luftströmungen sind so wie die großen Ströme in den Ozeanen und Meeren extrem Klimarelevant!

Es wird zwar überall an Verbesserungen gearbeitet, es ist aber leider Fakt das wir noch nicht auf dem Stand der Technik sind um uns vernünftig mit wirklich ökologischen Strom das ganze Jahr über zu versorgen. Ich halte nicht Atomkraft für die Zukunft, aber wir sollten den Ausstieg und den Übergang planen und vorantreiben und nicht blind von Aktionismus und Populismus gesteuert gegen die Wand fahren und dabei unsere Umwelt noch mehr gefährden.


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

"fragwürdige Endlager" dickes LOL. Man denke an das deutsche Zwischenlager Asse, wo unter jetzt Kanzlerin Merkel (damals Umweltministerin unter Kohl) Fässer mittels "Schüttprinzip" in den Stollen gekippt wurden. 20 Jahre später ist das ding vollgelaufen, die Fässer teils beschädigt und die ganze Kacke muss mit Milliardenkosten wieder geborgen werden. 

Tut nicht immer so als wäre in Deutschland alles so viel sicherer und seriöser.  Wenn der kurzfristige Rubel rollt wird hier auch genau wie überall auf der Welt auf alles geschissen.
 Die CDU ist mit ihrem damaligen Rücktritt aus dem Atomausstieg übrigens direkt dafür verantwortlich dass der Steuerzahler jetzt Millardenkosten an Kraftwerksbetreiber  abführen darf. Diese Partei hätte es verdient unter die 5% Hürde zu fallen, aber das Wählervolk ist nunmal dumm. Gibt wahrscheinlich keine Partei in der Geschichte Deutschlands die mehr Steuergeld der arbeitenden Bevölkerung an Großkonzerne umverteilt hat.

Das mit den Umweltschädlichen Solarzellen und den bösen Windkraftwerken die Orkane heraufbeschwören ist natürlich absoluter Humug. Könnte direkt aus Trumps Tagträumen stammen.


----------



## sterreich (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Endlager braucht ein großes Industrieland, wie Deutschland so oder so. Die Anwendungen in der Industrie, Forschung und vor allem Medizin sind einfach zu wichtig, nichtmal die Grünen stellen das ernsthaft in Frage. Dafür braucht es Forschungsreaktoren und die ziehen die gleichen Probleme, wie ihre großen Brüder nach sich.


Du vergleichst hier gerade den Mist den ein Papagei macht mit dem einer Elefantenherde.
Radioaktiver Abfall aus Medizin und Forschung sind fast ausschließlich schwach radioaktiv und können oberflächlich gelagert werden. Kein Vergleich mit Brennstäben aus einem AKW.
Und auch in der Menge ein gewaltiger Unterschied. In Österreich lagern wir derzeit 2240 Kubikmeter Atommüll. Der hat sich in 60 Jahren angesammelt.
Und der Versuchsreaktor der TU Wien hat ganze 3,5 kg Uran.
Nimm das ganze Mal 10 und du hast grob den Bedarf Deutschlands ohne AKWs.
Wie viel Müll transportiert so ein Castor-Transport alle paar Jahre?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ach Ja: Giftmüll wird z:B. in Herfa Neurode endgelagert, ähnlich sicher, sehr preisgünstig und da interessiert sich auch kein Schwein.
> Untertagedeponie Herfa-Neurode – Wikipedia


Der Unterschied zwischen radioaktivem(=strahlendem) und "regulärem" Abfall ist dir bekannt?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dieses "einzige" Problem ist ein sehr kostspieliges. Man muß den Strom Wochen oder Monate speichern und das kostet Geld, sehr viel Geld. Dann muß man auch noch die Infrastruktur schaffen, Stromleitungen mit denen sich der gesamte (!!!) Stromverbrauch von einem ans andere Ende der Republik schaffen läßt und wenn man auf Wasserstoff setzt auch noch ein neues Gasnetz. Klar kann man das alte dafür verwenden, nur müßte man das teuer umrüsten und man könnte es dann nicht mehr für Erdgas verwenden - echt blöd. Zusätzlich wird sich der Stromverbrauch auch noch, dank Wärmepumpen und Elektroautos massiv erhöhen, Greenpeace glaubt es wird nur der Faktor 2,5 sein, konservativere Quellen gehen vom Faktor 5 aus. Da Greenpeace bei soetwas in einer Tour ins Klo gegriffen hat können wir mal vom Faktor 5 ausgehen (zumindest wenn es so kommt, wie gewünscht). Dann kommt auch noch das Problem mit dem Wirkungsgrad, Akkuspeicher sind teuer und nutzen sich ab, Schwungradspeicher sind nur eine kurzfristige Lösung und Pumpspeicherwerke sind nur begrenzt ausbaubar. Wasserstoff und Wärmespeicher haben einen Wirkungsgrad von unter 50%, sprich man muß doppelt soviel Strom produzieren.


Klar, wenn du dich einschränkst und nur bereits etablierte Technologie hernimmst schaut es düster aus. Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass wir technologiemäßig im Status Quo stecken bleiben.
Wieso brauchst du bei Wasserstoff ein neues Gasnetz? Beschränkt kannst du es heute schon einleiten und wenn du es methanisierst (Bei dem Wirkungsgrad auch schon egal) kannst du es wie gehabt einleiten. 
Wärmepumpe und Elektroauto werden idealerweise durch Solarpaneele oder vertikale Windräder am Dach gespeist. Stromerzeugung MUSS dezentralisierter werden wenn es funktionieren soll.
Akkutechnologie steckt vergleichsweise noch in den Kinderschuhen und Lithium-Akkus sind nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Alles in allem sind diese Traumtänzereien sehr teuer und da das niemand offen Kommuniziert, wird man auf die Schnauze fallen, so wie bisher auch. Mit 0,5-1€ je kWh wird man wohl rechnen dürfen.


Komisch das so viele Länder mit mehr Erneuerbaren als Deutschland billiger und fernab von 0,5-1€/kWh entfernt sind. Es muss ja nicht die komplette Energie in GER produziert werden. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die sind nicht gewollt, im letzten Jahr wurden gerade einmal von über 1700 geplanten km lediglich 90km fertig und die richtig heftigen Strecken sind nichtmal in Angriff genommen worden. Dazu reicht das geplante hinten und vorne nicht aus.


Ist doch furzegal ob es "nicht gewollt" ist. Ich will auch nicht zum Zahnarzt, muss aber trotzdem hin. Fakt ist, dass das eine zusätzliche Baustelle in der Stromversorgung ist, die man in Deutschland nicht gebacken bekommt.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung ist gelöst, es gibt diverse Konzepte, das Problem ist politischer Natur, keiner will es anpacken. Das kann man jetzt nicht der Kernkraft anlasten und wenn die Politiker und am Ende auch die Bevölkerung den Müll lieber in Zwischenlagern sehen wollen, dann ist das eben so. Dort klingt er ab, nach 50 Jahren sind 80% der Aktivität verschwunden, nach 300 Jahren ist das gröbste vorbei, so kann man es auch machen.
> ...
> Das Problem ist gelöst und man kann die Kosten auch vernünftig einschätzen. Dass wir es in Deutschland nicht auf die Reihe bekommen steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber es würde auch keiner ernsthaft behaupten, dass fliegen unmöglich ist, nur weil wir keinen Hauptstadtflughafen hinbekommen.
> ...
> Klar kann man das, diese Leute nennen sich Geologen und schauen auch mal gerne millionen Jahre in die Zukunft. Die wissen sogar schon, dass sich die Kontinente wieder zu einem Superkontinent verneinigen und dass uns in 300 Mio Jahren das CO2 ausgeht (wenn wir noch da sind, dann können wir natürlich neues machen).


Und wo gibt es jetzt endlich ein "sicheres" Endlager?


Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch, der hirnlose Atomausstieg gehört dazu, jedenfalls wenn man es aus der Sicht des Klimaschutzes sieht. 0,8% der weltweiten Stromerzeugung wurden faktisch von Kernkraft auf Braunkohle umgestellt, das hat ein großes Gewicht, besonders da wir alle unsere Klimaziele verfehlen werden und nun ein abschreckendes Beispiel sind. Die Kernkraftwerke hätte man als letztes abschalten sollen, wenn überhaupt (eventuell werden irgendwann mal neue gebaut).


Warum zitierst du nicht auch meinen nächsten Satz? Ich hab geschrieben der Ausstieg war kein Fehler, aber das WIE. Ja der Umstieg auf Braunkohle war komplett bescheuert, auch die Ablösen an die Kraftwerkseigentümer. Ihr zahlt jetzt den Energiebetreibern viel Geld ihre Kohlekraftwerke abzudrehen, die sie in den nächsten paar Jahren eh von sich aus abgedreht hätten.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Power to Gas ist reichlich ineffizient und dafür müßte es ersteinmal die regenerativen Kapazitäten geben. Die nächsten 10 Jahre fällt sowieso ein drittel des Windstroms weg, neuer wird nicht so schnell nachgebaut. Putingas ist natürlich eine sauberere Alternative, auch wenn man sich damit in die Abhängigkeit begibt. Leider wird da momentan wenig gebaut, dafür gibt es vollmundige Versprechen.


Ist es, aber bevor ich überschüssige Energie um einen Symbolbetrag oder sogar mit Verlust verkaufe macht es mehr Sinn die mit entsprechender Ineffizienz umzuwandeln. Wäre auch ein brauchbarer Langzeitspeicher sofern Methanisiert.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind das die Norweger, mit 99,8% Wasserkraft, da kommt man nur sehr schwer vorbei. Auch Länder wie Island, Venezuea, Paraguy und einige andere sind ordentlich von Mutter Natur gesegnet worden. 40% sind nichts besonderes, was besonders ist, sind unsere hohen Preise.


Die wie gesagt nicht von den Erneuerbaren kommen wenn man sich andere Länder ansieht. Belgien hat die teuersten Preise nach Deutschland und hat noch weniger Erneuerbare. Dänemark ist gleich teuer, kratzt hingegen an den 50% und das auch bei deutlich höherem Einkommen, sodass die Preise deutlich weniger weh tun. Die unterbieten euch Kostenmäßig bei Wind und Solar um ein Vielfaches.
Energiewende: Daenemark blamiert Deutschland bei Solarstrom - manager magazin


Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Chinesen sind das schlechteste Beispiel, das du nehmen kannst. Die nehmen jede Woche zwei große Kohlekraftwerke in Betrieb und das wollen sie noch bis etwa 2030 machen. Dann ist eine Sättigung erreicht und sie haben sich tatsächlich erklärt , dann ihren CO2 Ausstoß zu reduzieren. Das meiste soll dann durch neue, effizientere Kohlekraftwerke und vorallem Kernkraft (Fusionsenergie) erreicht werden. Wenn es danach geht: das ist kein Problem.


Äpfel != Birnen
Die neuen Kraftwerke kommen daher, dass die Chinesen einen stark wachsenden Energiebedarf haben. In einem Jahr gleich mal 2/3 vom Gesamtbedarf in GER. Der ist ja schon "ausgewachsen". Trotzdem haben sie es geschafft von 2010 bis 2017 den Anteil an Erneuerbaren von 10 auf 26% zu steigern.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Praktisch scheinen aber nur ein paar europäische Länder neben Deutschland den Willen zu haben, entsprechende Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen auch wirklich durchzusetzen.
> Persönlich sehe ich es nicht ein wieso sich Deutschland und die EU das Leben noch schwerer machen sollen, wenn für den Rest der Welt diverse Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen praktisch (wiegesagt, bestenfalls stagniert in vielen Ländern der Welt der CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf, in den meisten Ländern steigt er...) nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind.


China hat derzeit das Ziel bis 2020 den Stromanteil von Kohle auf 58% zu senken. Sie sind derzeit bei 59%. 2016 waren es noch 65%, 2010 76%
Deren 2020 Ziele für Solarenergie haben sie bereits 2017 erreicht.
Ja, der CO2 Ausstoß steigt bei denen noch ist aber immer noch weit weg von dem in Europa pro Kopf. Die sagen auch ab 2030 geht es nur noch abwärts, und hier der "Vorteil" einer totalitären Regierung, das wird auch so kommen.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich das Problem ! das Wort... profitabel....    es geht hier nicht um Profit  , sondern um Klimaschutz und Sicherstellung der Energieversorgung  .
> Ein AKW muss nicht profitabel sein !


Wenn du das über Erneuerbare sagen würdest hätte das halbe Forum wohl Schnappatmung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*


Reine Gewinnmaximierung. Strom, ein lebenswichtiges Produkt, das in staatliche Verwaltung gehört, wird heute zu einem Spekulationsobjekt. Die meisten Kraftwerke bei uns stehen still, wir exportieren trotzdem wie die Weltmeister ins Ausland und ohne unsere EE wären in Frankreich und Italien schon mehrfach die Lichter ausgegangen. Der freie Markt sorgt keineswegs für geringe Kosten und stabile Netze, der freie Markt sorgt für massive Turbulenzen und lokale Unterversorgung. Denn das erhöht den Börsenpreis, der durch die EE im Keller ist.

Aber genau darum geht es doch. Unternehmen bekommen billigsten Strom, der einfache Endkunde bezahlt die Quersubventionen. Wie immer eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Und die kleine Gruppe der rechten Menschenfeinde schreit natürlich auch wieder "Kerrrnkrrraftwerrrke". Das waren, sind und bleiben die übelsten Geräte, um Kosten zu sozialisieren und Gewinne zu privatisieren. Es gibt keine sichere Endlagerung. Die absurde Idee, des rechten Strolches Albrecht, in Salzstöcke zu gehen, die in der nächsten Eiszeit durch den hohen Druck vom Eispanzer plastifizieren und dann teilweise als Salzdome durchbrechen, würde dafür sorgen, dass der Müll einfach an die Oberfläche gedrückt werden kann. Wir reden bei Endlagerung über 100.000 Jahre. 

Die Bundesregierung verfolgt keinerlei Konzept zu Energiewende. Sie überlässt es im wesentlichen dem Markt, die Auswirkungen sehen wird. Es ist Ziel der aktuellen Regierung, dass die EE nicht wirklich integriert wird, damit wieder Großkraftwerke im Besitz weniger eingesetzt werden.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja wenn man an den heißesten Tagen seit Jahren  sich nicht um mehr Leistung sorgt um alle Klimaanlagen zu füttern,  sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn so was passiert.


Genau das passiert ja immer in Frankreich an den heißesten und kältesten Tagen im Jahr, wenn Kimaanlagen oder elektische Heizungen zusätzlichen Strom benötigen, gleichzeitig aber die Kühlung der Kernkraftwerke durch niedrig Wasser in Flüssen oder Eis behindert wird. Ich habe es mal irgendwann ausgerechnet. Wenn wir unseren gesamten Energiebedarf aus Kernkraftwerken beziehen würden, müssten wir Weser und Elbe komplett als Kühlwasser verdampfen. Schöne Aussichten.



xxRathalos schrieb:


> Ist halt mal wieder ein toller Alleingang  gewesen aus der Atomenergie auszusteigen, aber die Tsunamigefahr war in  Deutschland einfach zu hoch.


- Absicherung gegen Flugzeugabstürze? Keine
- Absicherung gegen schweren Primärkreisbruch? so gut wie keine
- Absicherung gegen Terroristen, die Kernkraftwerke "erobern" und bewusst durchgehen lassen? keine

Wenn Biblis im Herzen Deutschlands eine Kernschmelze gehabt hätte, wäre das mehr als fatal. Soviel zu den "sicheren" kerntechnischen Anlagen:
Liste von Unfaellen in kerntechnischen Anlagen – Wikipedia

Die Schweiz hätte es schon einmal fast erwischt
Reaktor Lucens – Wikipedia




xxRathalos schrieb:


> Für mich ist die "Energiewende" gescheitert


*Ökostrom ist in Deutschland schneller gewachsen als alle „ambitionierten“ Regierungsziele angepeilt haben*
Ökostrom ist in Deutschland schneller gewachsen als alle „ambitionierten“ Regierungsziele angepeilt haben - sonnenseite.com
...

__________________
Nachtrag für unser weniger Aufnahmefähigen, die mit angreifenden PNs um sich schmeißen: Wenn ich schreibe, dass rechte Menschenfeinde für Kernkraft sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass alle, die für Kernkraft sind, rechte Menschenfeinde sind. Es ist nur immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass bestimmte politische Meinungen, also jene der rechten Menschenfeinde, denkungsgleich mit der Befürwortung einer menschenfeindlichen Art der Energieerzeugung ist. Denn das Problem der Endlagerung ist gravierend und nicht mit den Menschenrechten zu vereinbaren. Ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## Swedrox (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich das Problem ! das Wort... profitabel....    es geht hier nicht um Profit  , sondern um Klimaschutz und Sicherstellung der Energieversorgung  .
> Ein AKW muss nicht profitabel sein !
> 
> Dan gebt halt die 3-10 Milliarden für anderen Scheiß aus  ......   ein B2-Bomber kostet 2 Milliarden  ,  ein hightech-Kampfjet  kostet pro Flugstunde mit Wartung und Sprit  ca 60.000 €   / Dollar
> ...



Für jedes Unprofitable Kraftwerk bezahlst du Geld. Entweder über die Rechnung oder über das Finanzamt. Der Bau kostet viel Geld, für jedes Jahr die ein Kraftwerk läuft bezahlst du Geld und dann noch für den Rückbau und die Endlagerung.
Und warum soll jede erneuerbares Kraftwerk profitabel sein wenn ein Kernkraftwerk es nicht sein muss.
Und die z.b 21 Milliarden die das britische Kraftwerk kostet könnte man vielleicht in Windräder und Solaranlagen investieren,in Speichertechnologien oder in den Netzausbau. Von 21 Milliarden (+alles was danach an kosten anfallen) kann man das eine oder andere Windrad finanzieren.
Man kann in mehr als nur in Kernenergie oder in Militär sein Geld stecken.



Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Der Automausstieg war politscher Aktionismus, das wir jetzt einen erheblichen Teil vom Strom aus dem Ausland aus unsicheren Atomkraftwerken mit fragwürdigen Endlägern beziehen  wird nicht nur von Politikern verschwiegen sondern auch gerne von "Öko"-Strom Aktivisten geleugnet.
> Genauso wird gerne verschwiegen wie Umweltschädlich die Herstellung von Solarzellen ist. Oder die Herstellung von LiIo-Batterien. Aber hey es leidet ja nicht unsere Umwelt! Wir schaffen ja eh den Müll ins Ausland , dann ist er weg!
> Und wer mit Windkraft kommt, und meint das ist die Energie von morgen den lade ich herzlich dazu ein mal in unmittelbarer nähe zu einem Windpark zu schlafen. Aber mei, das trifft eh die Landbevölkerung, selbst schuld wer nicht in der Stadt wohnt!


Wir exportieren zu allen Ländern außer Frankreich mehr strom als wir importieren. Ich würde das nicht als Mangel an strom bezeichnen.
Der Abbau von Lithium aus der Wüste soll extrem schädlich sein?
Und Kohle,Öl,Uran und Erdgas werden umweltfreundlich aus der Erde geholt zu fairen Bedingungen der Arbeiter?
Im gegensatz zu Konventionellen Kraftwerken musst du bei Erneuerbaren Kraftwerken keine Rohstoffe hinterherschicken um es am laufen zu halten.Das heißt du produzierst einmal Co² und dann nie wieder.Ein Windrad spielt z.b nach 4-8 monaten ihre Co2 Bilanz udn Stromverbrauch ein
Lithiumbatterien werden schon wiederverwertet um die Materialien rauszubekommen. Gerade eher weniger mit Lithium da es billiger ist neues zu holen aber die Technologien sind da.Da Thema Müll ist eine andere Baustelle die generell auf unseren Müll anzuwenden ist.
Ich habe übrigens einen Windpark neben mir und ich merke ihn kaum außer wenn ich rausschaue aber da seh ich auch ein KKW das sieht schlimmer aus.






Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist auch fragwürdig wie die Luftströme beeinflusst werden wenn weltweit windkraftanlagen gebaut werden. Studien die sich damit beschäftigen kommen zu umweltbelastenden Ergebnissen, positive Studien bzgl. Einfluss auf die Luftströmungen sind mir nicht bekannt.
> -> Luftströmungen sind so wie die großen Ströme in den Ozeanen und Meeren extrem Klimarelevant!


Es gibt z.b eine Studie dazu das wenn die gesamte USA ihren Strom zu 100% mit Windkraft erzeugt das die Temperatur um 0.2% steigt. Das ist natürlich ein Szenario was niemals eintrifft.
Außerdem sind solche Studien sehr umstritten

Und übrigens ging es bei der News um eine Verrechnung des Anbieters .Er hat es verkackt genug Strom einzukaufen mehr nicht. Warum diskutieren wir über erneuerbare Energien


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich befürchte, dass wir den sehr sauberen Atomstrom nicht wieder in Gang bekommen, um die Kohlekraftwerke abzuschalten, da die Leute denken, sie würden alle explodieren, und vor den ganzen Atomkraftwerken in unseren Nachbarländern (die sie natürlich jetzt noch ausbauen müssen, um uns zu beliefern) verschließt die Mehrheit die Augen.
> Diese Chance, den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken, sehe ich somit leider als bereits abgefahren an.



Es stehen ja nur 58 Atomkraftwerke entlang der französisch/detuschen Grenze...also kein Problem für eine Verteilung des Strombedarfs...oder der Strahlung bei einem GAU... 

mfg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> oder der Strahlung bei einem GAU...


- Klugscheißermodus -

GAU ist der größte "anzunehmende" Unfall und damit der Auslegungsunfall. Genau diese Art größte Unfälle beherrschen Kernkraftkerke noch. Wenn man aber als GAU davon ausgeht, dass ein Starfighter in die Hülle fliegt und die Hüllen darauf auslegt, ist das etwas ganz anderes als ein Großraumfrachtflugzeug mit einem 40t Stahlblock für Werkzeugmaschinen, der mit Mach 1 in die Hülle stürzt. Frachtflugzeuge sind viel einfacher zu kapern als Personenflugzeuge. Die hat bisher kaum jemand auf dem Schirm.
Auslegungsstoerfall – Wikipedia

- Klugscheißermodus Ende -


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> (...)Endlösung(...)



Wohl eher Endlagerung. Oder am Ende ein Freud´scher Versprecher?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> (...)ausgebeuten alten Vulkantrichter(...)



Vulkane wurden / werden ausgebeutet? Die Aermsten.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und Russland könnte eine Gebühr zur Einlagerung verlangen .



Wenn die Dich einlagern, koennten wir hier im Forum sammeln. Ich wuerde glatt ´nen Fuenfer spenden.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall sollte der Atommüll nicht auf der Erde verteilt gelagert sein sondern an einem Ort .



Und ich rate mal: Dieser Ort sollte so weit entfernt von Deinem Haus sein wie nur moeglich.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> (...)Stammesfeten(...)



Stoesschen!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

dann her mit der Kohle     Founders Editions / Krautfounding

jeder 50Cent


----------



## Lexx (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Die Panzer-Urschi wirds schon richten und das deutsche Stromnetz plus SmartGrid
so richtig und zügig auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## colormix (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wenn sie nicht wieder ihre Zitteranfälle kriegt .


----------



## Skynet1982 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



yingtao schrieb:


> Bei modernen AKWs würde nicht viel passieren. Bei Fukushima war das Problem das die Notaggregate durch den Tsunami zerstört wurden und die Reaktoren nicht mehr gekühlt werden konnten. Eine Kernschmelze wie bei Chernobyl oder Fukushima ist erstmal nicht schlimm, weil die Reaktorstäbe einfach in die Betonwanne schmelzen und dann dort liegen bleiben. Die Brennstäbe können nicht explodieren, weil die nicht stark genug angereichert sind. Es war so viel Kühlwasser nötig um eine Dampfexplosion wie bei Chernobyl zu verhindern. Bei Fukushima war das größte Problem dass der Tsunami große Teile der Anlage zerstört hat und Kühlwasser unkontrolliert abgeflossen ist.
> 
> Das auf den Chernobyl Reaktor eine große Betonkuppel gesetzt wurde liegt daran das man die weitere Ausbreitung des radioaktiven Staubs verhindern möchte. Die Sperrzone ist heute eigentlich nur noch durch die Pflanzen gefährlich, die das Cäsium aufnehmen, besonder Pilze. Eine radioaktive Wolke wie bei Chernobyl würde sich bei modernen oder selbst den alten AKWs nicht nicht bilden. Bei Chernobyl fehlte die zweite Kuppel die den radioaktiven Staub im Reaktorraum gehalten hätte. Man darf nicht vergessen das Chernobyl nicht dem Baustandard von AKWs entspricht und "illegal" gebaut wurde.
> 
> ...



In Fukushima ist ein ganzer Haufen radioaktives Zeugs durch das Entlüften des Druckbehälters entwichen, die Anwohner im 30 Km Umkreis hat man ja nicht aus Langeweile evakuiert. Tschernobyl ist durch eine Wasserstoffexplosion entgültig zerlegt worden, das kann auch in jedem anderen derzeit kommerziell betriebenen Reaktor passieren, wenn es zu einem Station Blackout oder ähnlichem kommt. Und Corecatcher sind ebenfalls noch lange Nicht Standard bei AKWs.

 Was am AKW Tschernobyl illegal war (es laufen noch heute 10 Blöcke des gleichen Typs in Russland) und warum das von Amateuren gebaut wurde, hätte ich auch gerne mal näher von dir erläutert. Das waren dann wohl genauso solche Amateure wie in Japan (Fukushima), USA (Three Mile Island) oder UK (Sellafield) ? Und jedesmal hätten die Konstrukteure wissen müssen, das sowas passieren kann, richtig? Iod-131 emittiert natürlich auch Gammaquanten beim Zerfall (= ungesund) Den Quatsch mit dem nur gefährlichen Cäsium lass ich deshalb besser mal gleich ganz unkommentiert.


----------



## KnSN (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Tja, wenn es jetzt schon so weit gekommen ist, dann fragt euch ruhig schon einmal, was passiere, wenn diese inkompetenten Grünen-Wähler und -Parteimitglieder ihre Ziele rasch insistieren. Diese Mädels wie Anton Hofreiter, also hinsichtlich der Naturwissenschaften die dumme Gattung, glauben immer noch, der Elektrische Strom wächst auf Bäumen und mehr elektrische Verbraucher, siehe Kraftverkehr, deckeln den unzureichenden Bedarf durch einen Voodoo-Tanz ums Feuer. Den Atomstrom abuschalten ist die dümmste Idee ever! Mehr Energie zu so sauberer Kondition ist mit etwas anderem nicht ansatzweise zu kompensieren. Wegen einer unbegründeten Hysterie, es breche hier bald der Tsunami ein, womöglich aus den Alpen angeschwemmt und eine Konvektionsströmung befördere die Alpen gleich mit. 

Die Kernspaltung ist auf unabsehbarer Zeit unersetzlich! Die Lagerung und Wiederaufbereitung von Brennstäben versteht unsergleichen Gattung sogar auch schon und in 50-100 Jahren ersetzen wir die Kernspaltung durch der Kernfusion. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jm9h0MJ2swo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Klugscheißermodus -
> 
> GAU ist der größte "anzunehmende" Unfall und damit der Auslegungsunfall. Genau diese Art größte Unfälle beherrschen Kernkraftkerke noch. Wenn man aber als GAU davon ausgeht, dass ein Starfighter in die Hülle fliegt und die Hüllen darauf auslegt, ist das etwas ganz anderes als ein Großraumfrachtflugzeug mit einem 40t Stahlblock für Werkzeugmaschinen, der mit Mach 1 in die Hülle stürzt. Frachtflugzeuge sind viel einfacher zu kapern als Personenflugzeuge. Die hat bisher kaum jemand auf dem Schirm.
> Auslegungsstoerfall – Wikipedia
> ...



Wie in Tschernobyl? 

mfg

Übrigens stehen in Frankreich und Russland auch "Schnelle Brüter", und bei denen ist bei einem "Fehler", nichts mehr mit "Runterfahren", da die Eingreif-, bzw. Reaktionszeit nur noch im Millisekundenbereich, oder kleiner, liegt...eben wie bei einer Atombombe...einmal Knopf gedrückt, und "Pech" gehabt"


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Das ist nur halbwegs richtig bezogen auf "Schnelle Brüter", die auf Plutonium ausgerichtet sind, bei einem Thorium Reaktor ist das etwas anders, siehe Hamm Üntrop.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



sterreich schrieb:


> Die habt ihr nicht wegen der "Energiewende" sondern weil die Stromerzeuger und -anbieter euch nach Strich und Faden ausnehmen und die veranwortlichen Politiker vermutlich wegen "grünen" Gründen in die andere Richtung schauen. Erneuerbare kosten im Betrieb einen Bruchteil von Kohle und Co. Die Ressourcen gibt's ja gratis. Das einzige Problem ist ein kurzfristiger Speicher für die Grundlast.
> 
> In Norwegen oder Island kostet die kWh rund 15 cent und die kratzen an 100% Erneuerbaren und das bei einem Einkommensschema dass den meisten Deutschen wohl das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lässt. Ja klar haben die mit Wasser und Geothermie bessere Voraussetzungen. Aber bei euch scheitert es nicht an den Möglichkeiten sondern am Willen/Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen und auch der Bevölkerung.
> 
> Zum Teufel, in Österreich zahlt man knapp 20 Cent und wir importieren einigen Strom aus Deutschland. Bei uns würde man sagen ihr lasst euch auf den Schädel sch***en.


Vergleiche nicht Deutschland mit Norwegen, das ist wie Steinzeit mit Moderne vergleichen 

Dass die Politiker und vor allem Unternehmen, gerade weil die Politik seit Jahren hart versagt, auf unsere Köpfe scheißen weiß ich schon zu lange... aber wenn man sich die Propaganda ansieht, die derzeit betrieben wird, bzw. die Meinungen der Bürger rigoros ignoriert werden, braucht man sich nicht wundern.



> Tja, dann baut endlich mal eure Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd aus und bringt nicht die Netze der Polen und Tschechen an ihre Grenzen.
> 
> Hab zum Thema Atomkraft meine Naturwissenschaftliche Matura-Prüfung gemacht, also ein wenig Ahnung habe ich durchaus. Und dass es ein Kraftwerk gebe, dass keinen Atommüll verursacht der gelagert werden muss ist mir bisher entgangen. Von der Sicherheit habe ich nie gesprochen. Wobei auch die teilweise fragwürdig ist wenn man alleine bedenkt in wieviele Greenpeace-Aktivisten in den letzten Jahren eingedrungen sind...


Ich streite ja nichtmal ab, dass Atomkraft weit entfernt von einer optimalen Lösung ist, aber sie ist nach wie vor eine gute Lösung in Anbetracht bestimmter Faktoren wie immer höhere Bevölkerungdsdichte, die zur Folge höheren Bedarf nach Wohnraum und Nahrung hat was Fläche verbraucht.
Man muss ja nicht zu 100% auf EINE Erzeugungsmethode setzen, ein Mix würde reichen, Wind und Solar sind jedenfalls nicht die Heilsbringer wie uns die Politik/Medien weismachen wollen.
Von Kohle halte ich ebenso am wenigsten, denn dadurch wird nicht nur die Umwelt verschmutzt sondern auch noch durch den Abbau massiv zerstört.



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ sterreich
> 
> Du hast die Lage absolut treffend analysiert!
> 
> Der Trassenbau von Nord nach Süd stockt, einmal wegen euren bayerischen Blutsbrüdern und wegen der Bevölkerung, jetzt möchte man plötzlich schweineteuer teilweise unterirdisch verlegen und auch die Nachtspeicher-Anlagen (Pumpenwerke) scheitern vorwiegend an der örtlichen Bevölkerung, weil Klimaschutz und Energiewende sind absolut wichtig (deshalb das Kreuz bei Grün), aber bitte ja nicht bei "mir" vor der Haustür, bitte irgendwo anders.



Wie hat ein Kabarettist in einer Sendung erst kürzlich gesagt:



> "Es gibt keine Partei, die so attraktiv ist für Doppelmoral wie die Grünen: Weil man weiß, man tut etwas Gutes, und dann fliegt man aber erst recht in den Urlaub." Das sei in der DNA des Grünenwählers drin.


----------



## Torsley (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

das thema chernobyl war gerade beim "because science" channel thema. passt ganz gut. 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sS2YceA2fKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IM4AkSK-TA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht wieder ihre Zitteranfälle kriegt .


1. war das nicht die Panzeruschi
2. Ist das n ganz schön asozialer Spruch, lasst so etwas doch einfach mal weg!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Wie in Tschernobyl?


Darum nannte man es Super-GAU, also jenseits eines GAUs.


----------



## KnSN (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Super steht für das Perfektum, die Vollendung! Das Jenseits ist divers, perfekt bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



sterreich schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier gerade den Mist den ein Papagei macht mit dem einer Elefantenherde.
> Radioaktiver Abfall aus Medizin und Forschung sind fast ausschließlich schwach radioaktiv und können oberflächlich gelagert werden. Kein Vergleich mit Brennstäben aus einem AKW.
> Und auch in der Menge ein gewaltiger Unterschied. In Österreich lagern wir derzeit 2240 Kubikmeter Atommüll. Der hat sich in 60 Jahren angesammelt.
> Und der Versuchsreaktor der TU Wien hat ganze 3,5 kg Uran.
> ...



Die deutschen Forschungsreaktoren haben z.B. 400kg, mit 3,5 kg kommt man nicht sonderlich weit, erst recht nicht im Bereich Medizin und Industrie. So wie hochaktiver Müll anfällt muß man dafür das ganze Faß aufmachen, man brauht ein extra Endlager, das sicher sein muß usw.. Ldiglich die Mensngen unterscheiden sich, der Aufwand bleibt jedoch etwa der gleiche. Einer Kobalt 60 Quelle würde ich z.B. nicht nu nache kommen wollen (nichtmal eine tausendstel Sekunde), die kann z.B. Glas braun färben und Bergkristall in Amethyst und Rauchquarz umwandeln und das in sekundenschnelle.

So wie man einen Kernspaltungsrekator etwas laufen läßt, stellt sich auch das Problem mit dem  Abfällen, da kommt man nicht herum.



sterreich schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen radioaktivem(=strahlendem) und "regulärem" Abfall ist dir bekannt?



Beide sind saumäßig gefährlich und beide dürfen nicht entkommen. Ich würde Methylquecksilber z.B. in eine ähnliche Kategorie, wie hochaktiven Abfall einordnen, wobei Methyquecksilber erheblich weniger verzieht. Die Probleme sind sehr ähnlich und auch die Lösungen sind es, mit einem Unterschied: bei radioaktiven Abfällen kommt der Tag, an dem sie ungefährlich sind, das wird es bei Giftmüll nicht geben.



sterreich schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du dich einschränkst und nur bereits etablierte Technologie hernimmst schaut es düster aus. Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass wir technologiemäßig im Status Quo stecken bleiben.



Der angebliche technologische Durchbruch läßt seit längerem auf sich warten. Ich kann mich noch an das Versprechen von Jürgen Tritin erinnern, dass die Strompreise durch die Erneuerbaren sinken sollten, weil der Fortschritt es ja richten würde, damals koste der Strom unter 10 Cent (ohne Inflationsbereinigung). Wenn du so argumentierst, dann können wir doch gleich auf die Kernfusion warten. Sicher, kaum radioaktiver Abfall, der auch noch nach kurzer Zeit weg ist, verfügbar und hoffentlich auch billig. Kommt etwa 2050, eventuell sogar früher, also noch rechtzeitig. Eine Lösung sollte sich jetzt realisieren lassen, der Wunderakku, der mit unter 1 Cent je kWh die Energie besser speichern kann als ein Lionakku wurde ewig versprochen und kam nie und die Chancen das er jemals kommen wird stehen deutlich schlechter als bei der Kernfusion, die zumindest funktioniert und sich nur die große Frage stellt, ob man sie auch rentabel hinbekommt.



sterreich schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du bei Wasserstoff ein neues Gasnetz?



Weil man dann kein Erdgas mehr einspeisen kann, zumindest wenn man die Vorteile des Wasserstoffs voll nutzen möchte. Ein paar Prozent gehen, dann kann man den allerdings auch nur verbrennen. Eine Umstellung über Nacht ist quasi ausgeschlossen, also wäre das sinnvollste ein zweites Netz zu bauen, um die alten Anwendungen (Gaskraftwerke, Heizungen) weiter betreiben sowie ausbauen können und die Vorteile des Wasserstoffs (Brennstoffzellen) zu haben.



sterreich schrieb:


> Beschränkt kannst du es heute schon einleiten und wenn du es methanisierst (Bei dem Wirkungsgrad auch schon egal) kannst du es wie gehabt einleiten.



Bei dem miesen Wirkungsgrad hat sich die Metanisierung erledigt, theoretisch sind es etwa 20% und dafür gibt es dann Wärme. Man kann den Wasserstoff auch einfach gleich verwenden, höherer Wirkungsgrad, unkomplizierter und vorallem billiger. Denk dran: halber Wirkungsgrad bedeutet, dass man doppelt soviel Strom braucht, die Sache etwa doppelt so teuer wird und auch der Planet etwa doppelt so stark verschandelt wird. Die Methaniserung gehört in die Kategorie wie das Wasserstoffauto oder die CCS Kohlekraftwerke, wobei man letzte sogar tatsächlich bauen könnte. Diese Technologien sollen ablenken. Das Wasserstoffauto wird scheitern, also stört es die Hersteller von Verbrennungmotoren nicht, CCS sorgt dafür, dass man noch 20 Jahre problemlos Kohlekraftwerke bauen kann, man könnte sie ja nachrüsten und die Methaniserung macht das gleiche wie CCS, wir können die Fossilen noch länger nutzen.



sterreich schrieb:


> Wärmepumpe und Elektroauto werden idealerweise durch Solarpaneele oder vertikale Windräder am Dach gespeist. Stromerzeugung MUSS dezentralisierter werden wenn es funktionieren soll.



Dezentral ist das ganze wesentlich teurer, weshalb es auch scheitern wird, die kleinen Windkraftwerke sind z.B. absolut ineffizient, es hat seinen Grund, warum es immer größer wird.



sterreich schrieb:


> Akkutechnologie steckt vergleichsweise noch in den Kinderschuhen und Lithium-Akkus sind nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.



Die Akkutechnologie wird seit 150 Jahren vorangetrieben, demnach würde also auch noch der Verbrennungsmotor in den Kinderschuhen stecken. Originelle Ansätze gibt es seit jeher, jedes Jahr wird eigentlich eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, mal Aluminium Schwefel, mal diverse Redox Flow Konzepte. Revolutionen sind selten, bzw. kommen falt garnicht vor es ist eine Evolution, statt einer Revolution.



sterreich schrieb:


> Komisch das so viele Länder mit mehr Erneuerbaren als Deutschland billiger und fernab von 0,5-1€/kWh entfernt sind. Es muss ja nicht die komplette Energie in GER produziert werden.



Das letzte ernstzunehmende Projekt war Desertec, damit wären wohl 20 Cent drin gewesen, das wurde allerdings zerredet, wie quasi alles in diese Richtung. Es ist auch eine ganze verrücke Idee von mit: aber eventuell wollen diverse Länder auch ihre billige Energie nicht an uns verscherbeln, sondern selbst nutzen und eventuell kaufen auch andere Länder die Energie ein. Es zu transportieren wird jedenfalls teuer, schon die popligen Trassen in den Süden Deutschlands kosten ein Vermögen.



sterreich schrieb:


> Ist doch furzegal ob es "nicht gewollt" ist. Ich will auch nicht zum Zahnarzt, muss aber trotzdem hin. Fakt ist, dass das eine zusätzliche Baustelle in der Stromversorgung ist, die man in Deutschland nicht gebacken bekommt.



Es gibt halt eben auch immer noch die Möglichkeit garnichts zu tun und das macht Deutschland momentan.



sterreich schrieb:


> Und wo gibt es jetzt endlich ein "sicheres" Endlager?



Wie gesagt: die Konzepte gibt es, sie werden nur, aus politischen Gründen nicht umgesetzt. Wenn du das Argument ziehst, dann dürfe man auch nicht auf Erneuerbare umsteigen, denn das wird ja auch verpfuscht, allerdings nicht nur aus politischen Gründen. In Herfa Neurode kann man übrigens sehen wie Müll sicher endgelagert wird, auch wenn die vorerst nur Giftmüll einlagern.



sterreich schrieb:


> Warum zitierst du nicht auch meinen nächsten Satz? Ich hab geschrieben der Ausstieg war kein Fehler, aber das WIE. Ja der Umstieg auf Braunkohle war komplett bescheuert, auch die Ablösen an die Kraftwerkseigentümer. Ihr zahlt jetzt den Energiebetreibern viel Geld ihre Kohlekraftwerke abzudrehen, die sie in den nächsten paar Jahren eh von sich aus abgedreht hätten.



Solange es nicht gut gemacht wurde und ich denke zumindest in dem Punkt sind wir uns einig, war es eben ein Fehler. Was man hätte tun können steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist für die jetzige Situation uninteressant.



sterreich schrieb:


> Die wie gesagt nicht von den Erneuerbaren kommen wenn man sich andere Länder ansieht. Belgien hat die teuersten Preise nach Deutschland und hat noch weniger Erneuerbare. Dänemark ist gleich teuer, kratzt hingegen an den 50% und das auch bei deutlich höherem Einkommen, sodass die Preise deutlich weniger weh tun. Die unterbieten euch Kostenmäßig bei Wind und Solar um ein Vielfaches.
> Energiewende: Daenemark blamiert Deutschland bei Solarstrom - manager magazin



Sie kommen einerseits von der EEG Umlange, der Notwendigkeit den Strom weiterzuleiten und ihn dann zu speichern. Erneuerbare sind bei unserer Geographie eben teuer.



sterreich schrieb:


> Äpfel != Birnen
> Die neuen Kraftwerke kommen daher, dass die Chinesen einen stark wachsenden Energiebedarf haben. In einem Jahr gleich mal 2/3 vom Gesamtbedarf in GER. Der ist ja schon "ausgewachsen". Trotzdem haben sie es geschafft von 2010 bis 2017 den Anteil an Erneuerbaren von 10 auf 26% zu steigern.
> 
> China hat derzeit das Ziel bis 2020 den Stromanteil von Kohle auf 58% zu senken. Sie sind derzeit bei 59%. 2016 waren es noch 65%, 2010 76%
> ...



Soweit sind sie von uns nichtmehr entfern, sie holen mit großen Schritten auf und haben uns bald eingeholt, auch pro Kopf. Es ist eben eine Tatsache, dass die Verpflichtungen der Chinesen, ähnlich wie die der Deutschen, nicht sonderlich ambitioniert waren, deshalb wurde das ganze ja überhaupt unterschrieben. Zu dumm, dass wir aus der Kernkraft ausgestiegen sind, sonst hätten wir die Ziele mit links geschafft (so war es auch geplant), jetzt werden wir sie wohl alle verfehlen.


----------



## Terracresta (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ich hab über die letzten Jahre mehrfach gelesen, dass Deutschland öfter zu viel Strom produziert und andere Länder für die Abnahme sogar bezahlt, damit das deutsche Stromnetz nicht überlastet wird. Problem sind die Spikes und das Speichern des Stromes durch erneuerbare Energiequellen.

Eine kurze Suche ergab z.B. das:
Negative Strompreise: Deutschland verschenkt Millionen an Frankreich - FOCUS Online

PS: Übrigens steht im Artikel auch, dass Frankreich öfter Strom zukaufen muss. Also ich finde es bisschen bekloppt, wegen der Meldung jetzt die Fassung zu verlieren und mehr Atomstrom zu fordern. Reine Panikmache.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Diese sind heute nur noch konkurrenzfähig, weil sie massiv stärker direkt und indirekt subventioniert werden als die erneuerbaren Energien.


Weil da pro Kraftwerk am Ende auch mehr Energie rauskommt...
Überlege mal wie viele Anlagen an erneuerbaren Energien es im Vergleich zu konventionellen Kraftwerken es gibt und wie hoch der Anteil an EEs ist. Es sind "nur" ca. 27%. 



sterreich schrieb:


> Die neuen Kraftwerke kommen daher, dass die Chinesen einen stark wachsenden Energiebedarf haben.[...]
> Trotzdem haben sie es geschafft von 2010 bis 2017 den Anteil an Erneuerbaren von 10 auf 26% zu steigern.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Wie du richtig erkannt hast - die vielen neuen Kraftwerke kommen auch nur vom steigenden Strombedarf. Da ist es auch nur logisch, dass man auch fokussiert auf erneuerbare Energien setzt. 
Nichtsdestotrotz erzielt China diese Anteile an EEs bspw. auch durch ihre berüchtigten Stausee-Projekte - mit entsprechenden Verletzungen der Menschenrechte und entsprechenden Umweltschäden eingeschlossen. 

Wundervoll übrigens, dass China bis 2020 den Kohlestromanteil auf astronomische 58% senken will. Deutschland liegt bei... 35%? Da ist noch wahnsinnig viel Luft nach unten für die Chinesen... 

Mal abgesehen davon... Ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Chinesen den Heimvorteil bei Solarenergie haben. Man hat den Chinesen ja auch das ganze Wissen verkauft und die eigene Solarproduktion praktisch zerstört. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die meisten Kraftwerke bei uns stehen still, wir exportieren trotzdem wie die Weltmeister ins Ausland


Was soll man auch sonst mit dem Strom machen? Eine gewisse Grundversorgung brauchts nunmal, da erneuerbare Energien nicht immer und schon garnicht in einer bestimmten Höhe zur Verfügung stehen. Kohle- und Atomkraftwerke lassen sich nicht mal eben auf Knopfdruck an und ausschalten. Stehen die erneuerbaren Energien dann doch mal zur Verfügung, gibts logischerweise ne Überproduktion. Es gab aber schon genug Situationen, Thema des Threads, wo die erneuerbaren Energien neben der Grundversorgung eben nicht gereicht haben, um unseren Strombedarf zu decken. Tja, wie doof nur. 

Regelbare Gaskraftwerke gibts schlicht nicht in einer ausreichenden Anzahl - zumal wir dort ebenfalls auf Dritte angewiesen sind. Kohle können wir selber fördern, bei Gas sieht das anders aus. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unternehmen bekommen billigsten Strom, der einfache Endkunde bezahlt die Quersubventionen


Deutschland ist so schon ein unattraktiver Wirtschaftsstandort. Ein hohes Lohnniveau, die Lohnnebenkosten liegen durch das gute (und das ausufernde) Sozialsystem auch ziemlich hoch, es gibt einen Haufen Vorschriften und Gesetze zu beachten und obendrein ist Energie dank der völlig überstürzten Energiewende hier so richtig teuer. Was würde wohl passieren, in Zeiten offener Grenzen, einer einheitlichen Währung und Zollfreiheit, wenn man die energieintensive Betriebe ihren Anteil an der EEG-Umlage zahlen lassen würde? 



			
				swedrox schrieb:
			
		

> Die Energiebedarf zu decken ist möglich siehe Rechnung vor 2 seiten.


Die Rechnungen kannst du dir solange in den Hintern schieben, bis eine sinnvolle Speicherungsmöglichkeit in ausreichender Größe gefunden wird. 
Klar kann man berechnen, dass typischerweise so und so viel EE-Kraftwerke reichen um den Strombedarf zu decken. Blöd nur, wenn die EEs nicht da sind... 



			
				swedrox schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist dein Plan die erstmal ne lange Pause machen und warten bis wir dann von allen Überholt werden?


Nein, quasi den gesamten Rest der Welt überhaupt erstmal dazu bringen, ähnliche Bemühungen anzustellen wie wir. 



			
				swedrox schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland hat nicht wirklich den willen die Klimaziele und  Umweltschutzauflagen  durchzusetzten sonst würden wir sie ja erfüllen.  Rumhocken und mimimi zu machen finde ich ist keine Lösung


Im Gegensatz zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Land (mit Ausnahme mancher europäischer Länder) hat einzig Deutschland seit den 70ern seinen CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich reduziert. Und gleichzeitig die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gesteigert.
Wo brauchen wir uns im Sinne des Umweltschutzes was vorwerfen lassen? Überstürzen wir die Energiewende, ist unsere Wettbewerbsfähigkeit bzw. die Wirtschaftsleistung zunehmend gefährdet - und die EEs wachsen nunmal leider nicht auf Bäumen, sondern wollen bezahlt werden.



			
				swedrox schrieb:
			
		

> Saudi Arabien finanziert sich nur aus ÖL und Gas und in China wird alles  auf der Welt hergestellt, natürlich haben die einen großen ausstoß.


Siehst du - also sind dort auch sowohl prozentual als auch absolut viel größere Einsparungen möglich wie uns. 



			
				sterreich schrieb:
			
		

> In Norwegen oder Island kostet die kWh rund 15 cent und die kratzen an  100% Erneuerbaren [...] Ja klar haben  die mit Wasser und Geothermie bessere Voraussetzungen.


Die haben damit so viel bessere und günstigere Voraussetzungen, dass die in manchen Gegenden sogar ihre Straßen und Fußwege heizen können. Glaubst du, das sind ansatzweise vergleichbare Bedingungen, wenn die Geothermie scheinbar so dermaßen billig und unbegrenzt zur Verfügung steht?



			
				swedrox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sprengen wir uns dann einfach in die Luft weil bringt ja eh nix.


Am Ende entsteht das Problem durch das ungebremste Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika und Asien. Ein wachsener Wohlstand und eine gleichzeitig immer weiter wachsende Bevölkerung machts unmöglich, den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken. 



			
				sterreich schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss ja nicht die komplette Energie in GER produziert werden.


Strom ist heutzutage so dermaßen wichtig, dass sich ein Land dort unter keinen Umständen mehr wie nötig von Dritten abhängig machen sollte. 
Kann man übrigens auch prima als politisches Druckmittel nutzen...


----------



## Slezer (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Skynet1982 schrieb:


> Tschernobyl ist durch eine Wasserstoffexplosion entgültig zerlegt worden, das kann auch in jedem anderen derzeit kommerziell betriebenen Reaktor passieren, wenn es zu einem Station Blackout oder ähnlichem kommt.



Moment,

Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht.


Gratulation! Und was passiert wenn ein großes Flugzeug da reinfliegt?


----------



## Slezer (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ja Moment. Lol. OK hab verloren. 

Was dann passiert wissen wir ja leider aus der Vergangenheit

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stolpi (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Moment,
> 
> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk




ich glaube, hier sollten einige "Experten" sich mal _Chernobyl _auf Sky ansehen und dazu ein paar Dokus auf Youtube. Aber klar, alles sicher...total sicher und unser Kugelreaktor wäre der (deutsche) Durchbruch gewesen. Leute wacht mal auf. Diese Technik ist nichts für uns Menschen...




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Slezer (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Das alles sicher ect ist habe ich nicht geschrieben! 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stolpi (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Das alles sicher ect ist habe ich nicht geschrieben!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk






Du hast geschrieben das die Dinger nicht explodieren können...der RBMK Reaktor kann eigentlich auch nicht explodieren, ist er aber. Größtes Problem ist doch nicht die Technik sondern der Faktor Mensch. Hast du da einen oder mehrere davon die völlig von sich überzeugt sind, dann kann alles explodieren.


Und nochmal, wir sind auf AKWs und Kohle gar nicht angewiesen wenn wir uns überhaupt mal die Mühe machen würden, das durchdacht anzugehen.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Slezer (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ja, ist er. Ich habe auch geschrieben wieso er doch explodiert ist. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



stolpi schrieb:


> Und nochmal, wir sind auf AKWs und Kohle gar nicht angewiesen wenn wir uns überhaupt mal die Mühe machen würden, das durchdacht anzugehen.


Das geht nun aber wirklich zu weit! Wo sollen denn die ganzen Parteispenden und -sponsoring landen und wo soll man als Politiker nach seiner politischen Laufbahn dann bitte hinwechseln?


----------



## stolpi (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ja, ist er. Ich habe auch geschrieben wieso er doch explodiert ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk




Ich weiß was du geschreiben hast...

Vielleicht tue ich dir unrecht...aber Menschen die im Kontrollraum sitzen und quasi denken: "Ich bin (seit neuestem) Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. " sind das Problem, sie sind überall das Problem wenn sie wichtige Positionen besetzen oder Entscheidungen fällen müssen...und sei es nur: "drücke ich den Knopf oder den anderen... "

Solange es Menschen gibt die sich nicht selbst reflektieren können und die womöglich an entscheidenen Positionen sitzen, solange sollte man die Finger von höchst kritischer Technik lassen.
PV ist einfach und simpel, kann jeder Zehnjährige mit umgehen. Probiere es mal, hat auch bessere Zukunftschancen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## T-MAXX (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wir haben überall im Norden Windparks, trotzdem fehlt der Strom.
Deutschland imo weitaus angreifbarer als gedacht.
Gäbe es ein Blackout, steht Deutschland schecht dar.
Bricht eine Strom-Trasse die wichtig ist zusammen, dann gibt´s ne Kettenreaktion.
Hoffe es kommt nie dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



simosh schrieb:


> Wir werden alle Sterben, bla bla bla. Lest mal die News komplett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt überfordere doch nicht einfach so ungefragt die Leute, in dem du ihnen den Schnuller bzw. die simplen Feindbilder wegnimmst! Unerhört!


----------



## Casurin (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



stolpi schrieb:


> ich glaube, hier sollten einige "Experten" sich mal _Chernobyl _auf Sky ansehen und dazu ein paar Dokus auf Youtube.


Ungefähr so "gebildet" kommen mir die Kommentare einige Leute hier auch vor - die glauben wirklich das die Drama-Serie auch nur irgend etwas mit der realität zu tun hat.

Und ja - es IST unmögliche für auch nur "halbwegs" moderne (sprich weniger als 50 jahre alte) Reaktoren zu explodieren. Ein Flugzeug das reinkracht? Kein Problem. Das können auch 3 sein.
Jeder Staumdamm ist leichter zu zerstören und da gibt es so einige die sofort Zehntausende leben fordern würden.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Na dann mal Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wie lange ist ein Gebiet nach einem Dammbruch verseucht und für Menschen nicht mehr bewohnbar?

€: Zumal Deutschland genug Schrottreaktoren in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft. Siehe u.a. Tihange und Fessenheim. Soviel zu den tollen West-KKW, die den sowjetischen um Jahrtausende vorraus sind.


----------



## Skynet1982 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Moment,
> 
> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Was für ne Ironie, beim ersten Satz hast du dann wohl absichtlich deinen Ingenieurs-Kollegen Dyatlov aus der Tschernobyl Serie zitiert, kurz nachdem dort der Reaktor durch die Decke geflogen ist, oder ?  Logisch, wie eine Kernwaffe geht das nicht hoch, verseucht ist unter Umständen danach aber trotzdem alles rundherum, wie es nicht nur einmal passiert ist. 

Wozu laufen denn die 10 RBMK Blöcke in Russland  gestern wie heute (neben dem Erzeugen von Waffenfähigen Plutonium)? Zu  Forschungszwecken? Den Reaktorblöcken in Fukushima hats auch das Dach vom Kopp geweht, als der Wasserstoff aus dem Sicherheitsbehälter entwichen und hoch gegangen ist. Nur dass die halt einen Druckbehälter + Sicherheitsbehälter hatten und damit nicht das ganze Inventar in die Luft geblasen wurde wie in Tschernobyl. Genug Radioaktive Isotope durchs Abblasen und Notkühlen sind trotzdem entwichen.

Auch beim NRX-Reaktor in Kanada hats damals ordendlich gerumst und ordendlich strahlendes Zeug in die Atmosphäre geblasen.

Slezer hats ja geschrieben: Wie oft versagt die Technik obwohl Ingenieure alles ganz toll und sicher geplant haben (siehe 737 MAX) . Beim Windrad erschlägts wahrscheinlich ein Rudel Rehe wenn es umkippt, beim Kernreaktor wird unter Umständen für Jahrzehnte ein ganzes Gebiet unbewohnbar, abgesehen von den Langzeitschäden (auch bei Neugeborenen nach der Katastrophe) . Reaktor mal eben schnell reparieren ist da übrigens auch nicht mehr drin (Siehe Three Mile Islands) .


----------



## Casurin (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Poulton schrieb:


> Na dann mal Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wie lange ist ein Gebiet nach einem Dammbruch verseucht und für Menschen nicht mehr bewohnbar?
> 
> €: Zumal Deutschland genug Schrottreaktoren in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft. Siehe u.a. Tihange und Fessenheim. Soviel zu den tollen West-KKW, die den sowjetischen um Jahrtausende vorraus sind.



Hose runter - passt bei deiner Ignoranz.  wie lange bleiben die Schwermetalle und anderer Giftmüll die während der Produktion von Solarzellen anfallen gefährlich?


----------



## Swedrox (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Casurin schrieb:


> Hose runter - passt bei deiner Ignoranz.  wie lange bleiben die Schwermetalle und anderer Giftmüll die während der Produktion von Solarzellen anfallen gefährlich?



Ich hab mich mal durchgelesen mal mich hat das auch interessiert und das herrausgefunden:
"Per Gesetz müssen dabei mindestens 75 Prozent der eingesetzten Materialien in Solarmodulen weiter verwertet und mindestens 65 Prozent der Rohstoffe recycelt werden."
Man kann fast 100% der Materialien in Solarzellen verwerten und wird heute gemacht.Der Stand in Deutschland ist das fast alle Solarmodule recycelt werden Außerdem müssen ist die Entsorgung für Privathaushlate und Betriebe kostenlos. Wer Solarzellen verkauft muss auch welche zurücknehmen.


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Moment,
> 
> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Wäre ich dein Chef, hättest DU von mir eine Fristlose Kündigung. Ach so Sorry so denkt ja die ganze Lobby...
Und was manche hier auch von sich geben mit dem dem Thema KKW´s, da kann ich nur noch heulen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was soll man auch sonst mit dem Strom machen? .


Zuerst einmal ging es mir darum, dass wir nicht wegen der EE zu den Problemen kommen, sondern weil aus Kostengründen zu wenig Regelleistung vorgehalten wird, dabei stehen Kraftwerke ungenutzt herum. Auch früher, wenn Kernkraftwerke mal wieder schnellabgeschaltet werden mussten, gab es solche Probleme. Sie führten in Hamburg mehrfach zu Stromausfällen, z.B. am 04.07.2009. Hier ein genereller Link zum Thema, in dem das Problem recht verständlich und in einfachen Worten beschrieben wird. Nicht für Dich, Du steckst im Thema, aber für die anderen Mitleser.
https://www.grs.de/sites/default/files/pdf/grs-317.pdf

Weiter sind Kernkraftwerke alles andere als Kraftwerke mit einer hohen Verfügbarkeit, nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
*Stromausfall droht wegen maroder Atomkraftwerke in Frankreich und Belgien*
Stromausfall droht wegen maroder Atomkraftwerke in Frankreich und Belgien



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Grundversorgung brauchts nunmal, da erneuerbare Energien nicht immer und schon garnicht in einer bestimmten Höhe zur Verfügung stehen.


Natürlich, aber für ein paar Tage oder eine Woche im Jahr, also die typischen windarmen düsteren Herbsttage, reichen auch billige einfache Gasturbinen mit mäßigem Wirkungsgrad. Das ist viel billiger als Batteriespeicher und die Dinger sind 5min am Netz. Je kleiner, umso schneller. Aber es werden gerade gute Speicher entwickelt, link siehe weiter unten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Stehen die erneuerbaren Energien dann doch mal zur Verfügung, gibts logischerweise ne Überproduktion.


Wind- und Sonnenprognosen werden immer besser und stimmiger. Das bekommt man alles in den Griff, wenn man es will und wenn es sinnvolle Rahmenbedingungen gibt. Warum z.B. speisen Biodaskraftwerke kontinuierlich ein? Gerade deren Gas kann man sehr gut speichern und als Puffer nutzen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gab aber schon genug Situationen, Thema des Threads, wo die erneuerbaren Energien neben der Grundversorgung eben nicht gereicht haben, um unseren Strombedarf zu decken. Tja, wie doof nur.


Genauso gibt es in Frankreich ständig Probleme zu Spitzenzeiten, weil man keine Kernkraftwerke baut, die für wenige Stunden im Jahr genutzt werden, Frankreich regelt seine Kraftwerke ziemlich häufig, um Netzschwankungen auszugleichen. Das mögen die Reaktoren gar nicht, weil es immer wieder Laständerungen sind, die die Haltbarkeit des Primärkreises durch neue Mikrorisse senken. Unsere handvoll Kernkraftwerke liefen früher aus Vollast durch. Das war besser für die Haltbarkeit und in den siebzigern waren die Abgase im Vergleich zu ungefilterten Kohlekraftwerken ein gutes Argument. Heute zieht das nicht mehr. Heute sind Gaskraftwerke sauberer und billiger, nur sollte man sie, wegen des CO2 Problems so selten wie möglich nutzen und den EE-Anteil immer weiter ausbauen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Regelbare Gaskraftwerke gibts schlicht nicht in einer ausreichenden Anzahl - zumal wir dort ebenfalls auf Dritte angewiesen sind. Kohle können wir selber fördern, bei Gas sieht das anders aus.


Es gibt genug davon, um die leichten Abweichungen von Prognosen zu realen Verbräuchen bzw. EE-Herstellung auszugleichen. Es geht ja, wie im Artikel auch beschrieben, nicht darum, dass wir zu wenig Kraftwerke zum Regeln hätten, sondern das die Regelleistung eher bescheiden ist und zur Zeit durch spekulative Eingriffe zweckentfremdet genutzt wird. 

Ich behaupte immer noch, bestimmte Kreise wollen einen großen flächendeckenden Stromausfall provozieren,. damit man dann sagen kann: "Ohhh, die böse EE." Ist nur eine Vermutung



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Deutschland ist so schon ein unattraktiver Wirtschaftsstandort. Ein hohes Lohnniveau, die Lohnnebenkosten liegen durch das gute (und das ausufernde) Sozialsystem auch ziemlich hoch, es gibt einen Haufen Vorschriften und Gesetze zu beachten und obendrein ist Energie dank der völlig überstürzten Energiewende hier so richtig teuer.


Die Stromkosten sind das geringste Problem. Und ja, diese widerwärtigen Umweltstandards, Genehmigungsverfahren, bei denen die Nachbarn gefragt werden müssen, Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaften und überhaupt Sozialabgaben sind wirklich Teufelszeug, oder? Hach, wie lebenswert ist ein ungebremster freier Kapitalismus wie in den USA, bei denen Stromausfälle an der Tagesordnung sind, oder im diktatorischen China, mit den besten Arbeitsbedingungen auf der Welt und ebenso massiven und langen Stromausfällen (Sarkasmus Ende)



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was würde wohl passieren, in Zeiten offener Grenzen, einer einheitlichen Währung und Zollfreiheit, wenn man die energieintensive Betriebe ihren Anteil an der EEG-Umlage zahlen lassen würde?


Die Menschen hätten mehr Geld, um Produkte zu kaufen. Toll, oder? Und energieaufwendig hergestellte Produkte hätten Nachteile. Genauso, wie es sein soll. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Rechnungen kannst du dir solange in den Hintern schieben, bis eine sinnvolle Speicherungsmöglichkeit in ausreichender Größe gefunden wird.
> Klar kann man berechnen, dass typischerweise so und so viel EE-Kraftwerke reichen um den Strombedarf zu decken. Blöd nur, wenn die EEs nicht da sind...


Klingt gut oder? Billig und mit hohem Wirkungsgrad
Stromspeicher: Kann Vulkanstein die Speicherluecke schliessen? - ZDFmediathek



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nein, quasi den gesamten Rest der Welt überhaupt erstmal dazu bringen, ähnliche Bemühungen anzustellen wie wir.


Wir sind alles andere als führend. Das glauben hier viele nur. Seit Merkel liegt das Thema brach. Wie haben viel Zeit ungenutzt verschwendet. Und unser Prokopf Energieverbrauch ist immer noch sehr hoch. 50% mehr als der phöse Chinesen. Allerdings auch nur halb so hoch wie in den ganz phösen USA.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Land (mit Ausnahme mancher europäischer Länder) hat einzig Deutschland seit den 70ern seinen CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich reduziert. Und gleichzeitig die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gesteigert.
> Wo brauchen wir uns im Sinne des Umweltschutzes was vorwerfen lassen? Überstürzen wir die Energiewende, ist unsere Wettbewerbsfähigkeit bzw. die Wirtschaftsleistung zunehmend gefährdet - und die EEs wachsen nunmal leider nicht auf Bäumen, sondern wollen bezahlt werden.


Wir haben seit den siebziger Jahren unsere Produktion ausgelagert und verschieben die CO2 Produktion in andere Länder. Das findest Du in den Statistiken aber nicht. Früher haben wir Gas importiert und Dünger selber gemacht, heute importieren wir direkt Stickstoffdünger. Und das kann man für viele Bereiche zeigen. Darum sind Zahlen mit Vorsicht zu genießen und zu bewerten. Der Chinese z.B exportiert sehr viele energetisch aufwendig hergestellte Produkte. Schwieriges Thema.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Am Ende entsteht das Problem durch das ungebremste Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika und Asien. Ein wachsener Wohlstand und eine gleichzeitig immer weiter wachsende Bevölkerung machts unmöglich, den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken.


Dieses Argument ist mir immer zu platt, denn 500 Millionen US-Amerikaner verschwenden mehr, als 10 Milliarden Inder, die ohne Stromanschluss leben. Die Menge an Menschen ist das eine, die Art zu leben ist ebenso wichtig zu bewerten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Strom ist heutzutage so dermaßen wichtig, dass sich ein Land dort unter keinen Umständen mehr wie nötig von Dritten abhängig machen sollte. Kann man übrigens auch prima als politisches Druckmittel nutzen...


Seit wir die EE eingeführt haben steigen und steigen unsere Stromexporte. In den neunzigern war es ziemlich ausgeglichen, seit 2015 sind es über 50 TWh pro Jahr.
Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2018 | Statistik

Das Thema ist komplex und einigen wir uns zumindest darauf, dass unter Merkel rein gar nichts sinnvolles verändert wurde. Erst der unnötige Wiedereinstieg aus dem gut geplanten Atomausstieg, dann der kopflose ungeplante Ausstieg, die Zerschlagung der Solarindustrie durch tatenloses hinnehmen von chinesischen Dumping Produkten und aktuell die Zerschlagung der Windmühlenhersteller durch nicht Planbarkeit bedingt durch unsichere gesetzliche Vorgaben. Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Nachtrag: zwei neue Artikel passend zum Thema:

*Black-Out-Gefahr beim Strom?*
Im Juni 2019 gab es drei Mal eine Unterdeckung im deutschen Stromnetz,  deren Ursachen noch nicht eindeutig geklärt sind - die Erneuerbaren  scheinen jedoch nicht verantwortlich zu sein
_"... Die Einspeisung aus Erneuerbaren Quellen zeigt für diese drei Tage keinerlei Besonderheiten, wie man im Agorameter für diesen Zeitraum leicht feststellen kann. ..."_
Black-Out-Gefahr beim Strom? | Telepolis

Minus 15 Prozent bei Erzeugung*
 Ökostrom-Rekord senkt CO2-Ausstoß deutlich*
_Der Anteil erneuerbarer Energien  am Stromverbrauch in Deutschland  ist 2019 so hoch wie nie - das macht  sich beim CO2-Ausstoß in der  Erzeugung bemerkbar. Zum drastischen  Rückgang tragen aber noch weitere  Faktoren bei._
OEkostrom: Rekord laesst CO2-Ausstoss deutlich sinken - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Moment,
> 
> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Ich hab ein "mangelhaft" in Physik und weiß trotzdem, dass kein Atomkraftwerk 100 prozentige Sicherheit bieten kann, einfach weils zu teuer ist und die Unternehmen ja lieber Geld sparen und alles unter den Teppich kehren.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Hab ja mit meinem Beitrag nichts anderes behauptet.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



Slezer schrieb:


> Moment,
> 
> Ich bin seit neuestem Nuklear Ingenieur und ein kommerzielles AKW kann nicht explodieren. Das geht nicht. Was in Tschernobyl passiert ist waren mehrere unglückliche "Zufälle" aber am meisten hat die Bauart dazu beigetragen. Diese Bauart gibt es heute noch in der ehemaligen Sovjet Union. Das sind aber keine kommerziellen AKWs.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Isch hab glaub nix gsoffa oder?

Und doch es gibt immer noch RBMK die im Leistungsbetrieb sind. 

 Im Jahr 2006 wurde in Russland der Beschluss gefasst, den Bau des RBMK-1000 in Block 5 des Kernkraftwerks Kursk fortzusetzen. was dann aber doch nicht passierte. Zitat aus Wikipedia


----------



## Slezer (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Steht da das akw's 100% sicher sind? Also ich bin nüchtern

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Wuselmann schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie manche hier denken Atomkraftwerke würden für Sicherheit sorgen. In Frankreich mit 70 % Atomstrom kommt es ebenso häufig zu Engpässen.



Die Leute kapieren einfach nicht, dass wir seit über einem halben Jahrhundert viel zu viel Grundproduktion und zunehmende Lastspitzen haben. AKWs erscheinen für Schlechtinformierte tatsächlich als optimale Grundlastkraftwerke, aber Grundlast ist überhaupt nicht das Problem. Sondern Spitzenlast. Und da sind AKWs, insbesondere wenn man sie sicher betreiben möchte(*), mit die schlechteste Option überhaupt.

*: In Chernobyl hat man übrigens einen beschleunigten Lastwechsel getestet. Tatsächlich war es möglich, die Leistung sehr, sehr, sehr schnell sehr weit zu steigern...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Kernkraft billig und Grundlastfähig, das ist nunmal eine Tatsache.



Nein.! Es ist vollkommen falsch??? Wenn du nicht von 50 Jahren alten Schrottreaktoren ausgehst, ist Atomkraft selbst im Bau die TEUERSTE Stromquelle überhaupt (Fusion nicht mitgezählt, da sie bis auf weiteres keine Energie liefert). Guck dir Olkiluoto, Flamanville und Hinkley C an. Wenn die mal fertig sind, wird allein der Bau pro kWh/a mehr gekostet haben, als Offshore-Windkraft inklusive Batteriespeicher. Und dabei gilt die Sicherheit von Gen3-AKWs schon heute als fragwürdig, AKWs-sind-sicher-Fans setzen in der Regel Gen4-Konzepte voraus, die im Falle einer Realisierung noch einmal deutlich teurer wären. Zu Betrieb und vor allem Langezeitabfallbehandlungskosten eines AKWs braucht man sowieso nichts mehr zu sagen außer "unbezahlbar". Selbst trainierte Hamster sind günstiger als AKWs, nicht ohne Grund mussten die Briten einen Abnahme(!)preis von über 10 Cent/kWh zuzüglich Inflationsausgleich (!) garantieren (nebst diversen Zuschüssen zum Bau selbst) und natürlich die Entsorgung übernehmen, ehe EDF den Spaten in die Hand genommen hat. Zum Vergleich: Neue Solaranlagen wurden 2018 in Deutschland mit durchschnittlich 4,5 Cent/kWh gefördert, kosten in Bau und Betrieb also weniger als die Hälfte der ""billigen"" Atomkraft und haben kein Entsorgungsproblem.

Ohne Milliarden-Subventionen bei Forschung, Bau, Betrieb und vor allem Sicherheitsvorsorge und Müllnachsorge hätte nie irgend jemand eine AKW gebaut. Die Dinger sind im warsten Sinne des Wortes Abfallprodukte aus den militärischen Entwicklungen mit den gigantischen Budgets aus dem kalten Krieg. Und selbst damit lohnen sie sich für die Betreiber nur, weil sämtliche Folgeschäden direkt von den Bürgern getragen und bezahlt wird.




LudwigX schrieb:


> Erdöl, Gas, Kohle und Biomasse erzeugen erzeugen beim Verbrennen CO2 und Giftstoffe, an deren Folgen jedes Jahr indirekt tausende Menschen sterben. Aber das sieht man halt nicht.
> Bei Wind und Solar kommt es zu Unfällen bei Wartungsarbeiten. Da die im Vergleich zu einem Atomkraftwerk wenig Strom produzieren haben die auch mehr Tote/Energie als Atomstrom.



Weil nicht mehr besiedelbare, nicht mehr besiedelte Gebiete nun einmal nur nicht-Tote hervorbringen. Die Menschheit kann es sich aber nicht erlauben, 1-2 mal pro Jahr (bisherige Unfallquote hochgerechnet auf eine Versorgung aller Länder über Atomkraft) eine ganze, zufällig ausgewählte Region auf Jahrhunderte unbewohnbar zu machen. Im Gegensatz zu Solaranlagen kann man atomaren Fallout halt nicht auf Dächer ohnehin rumstehender Häuser beschränken.

Und das betrachtet nur die unmittelbaren Toten. Wie stark ändert allein eine Uranmine oder ein undichtes Endlager die Lebenserwartung im weiten Umkreis? Nicht einmal die Bedienmanschaft und die Liquidatoren von Chernobyl hatten eine hohe direkte Todesquote, sie haben halt "nur" deutlich erhöhte Krebszahlen und einhergehende frühe Tode. 100 Leute, die wegen der Fehler anderer 20 Jahre früher elendig krepieren oder ein Höhentechniker, der bei seiner eigenen Absicherung am Windrad einen Fehler macht und abstürzt - ich weiß, was von beiden ich eher akzeptieren würde. Und ich weiß, was von beiden nicht in eine Statistik direkter Todesfälle einfließt.



> Die Lösung ist daher einfach: Sofort mit dem Bau neuer Atomkraftwerke, Pumpspeicherwerke und einem "Riesenakku" wie in Australien beginnen.
> Sobald die Pumpspeicherwerke fertig sind kann man die erneuerbaren Energien weiter ausbauen



Die AKWs helfen dir kein Bisschen gegen Verbrauchsschwankungen; Pumpspeicherkraftwerke sind weiterhin vor allem damit ausgelastet, die nächtliche Überproduktion von "Grundlastkraftwerken" irgendwie nutzbar zu machen, Neubauten wurden nicht genehmigt und der ""Riesenakku"" in Australien hat eine lächerliche Größe. Mit Batteriespeichern kann man Minutenspannen überbrücken; Stunden wird schon schwierig/zu teuer. Viel direkter und viel sinnvoller zum Ausgleich der derzeitigen Lastpeaks in den Mittagsstunden: Solaranlagen auf allen Dächern. Die produzieren zwar etwas unregelmäßig, aber bringen ihre Spitzenleistung immer genau dann, wenn wegen der Klimaanlagen eine Verbrauchsspitze besteht. Und da sie lokal produzieren, braucht man nicht einmal stärkere Netze. (Die mittelfristig natürlich die deutlich bessere Option werden. EU-weit betrachtet ist die Produktion der erneuerbaren sehr regelmäßig und zusätzlich besteht in Skandinavien enormes, bislang ungenutztes Pufferpotential in der Wasserkraft, von den dortigen Voraussetzungen für Pumpspeicher ganz zu schweigen. Aber solange die CDU an der Macht ist, kann man diese Möglichkeiten halt nur bis in die norddeutsche Tiefebene nutzen, nicht südlich der Mittelgebirge.)




Bluebird schrieb:


> ja dann wird die Geschichte einmal zeigen wie Solaranlagen  und Windparks einmal entsorgt werden !
> Wenn ich schon lesen muss das sich die meisten Windraeder vor allem im Sueden ohne Subventionen gar nicht Profitabel Betreiben lassen muss man sich schon die Frage gefallen lassen wieso wird so ein Mist ueberhaupt gefoerdert !?



Der wird ein Bisschen gefördert, damit er überhaupt eine Chance gegen die massiv subventionierten Atom- und vor allem Kohlekraftwerke hat. Wenn letztere ihren Strom für unter 4 Cent/kWh verramschen, weil die Schäden des Kohleabbaus nur zu einem kleinen Teil von den Betreibern bezahlt werden müssen und die Folgeschäden wortwörtlich auf dem gesamten Planten abgewälzt werden, dann haben WKAs mit 6-8 Cent/kWh halt keine markwirtschaftliche Chance, denn bei denen trägt der Betreiber nahezu alle Kosten selbst - oder erhält halt ebenfalls Subventionen. Und wie oben schon an Pu244 geschrieben: Selbst die direkten Subventionen sind bei Photovoltaik nur noch halb so hoch, wie bei AKWs (von den viel größeren indirekten für letztere ganz zu schweigen.)
Ganz unten in der Liste stehen übrigens Gaskraftwerke. Die sind zwar wesentlich klimafreundlicher als Kohle und sie wären die mit Abstand beste Technologie, um die gefährlichen Bedarfsschwankungen auszugleichen, aber sie werden in Deutschland demontiert, weil sie verglichen mit subventionierter Kohle einfach zu teuer sind. 




Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Deutschland macht fast 40% des Strom aus Erneuerbaren nicht Fosilen Energiequellen - Das ist Weltweit Nr. 1



Bei weitem nicht. Sowohl prozentual als auch absolut sind die erneuerbaren in anderen Ländern viel weiter. Wir sind nur noch in einem Weltmeister: Behaupten, ach so grün zu sein. 

List of countries by electricity production from renewable sources - Wikipedia

Aber ja, du hast recht: Beim Gesamtenergieverbrauch ist es noch viel schlimmer.



> ABER
> 
> Der gesamte Energiebedarf dieser Nation wir zu 87% von Fosilen Bennstoffen gedeckt !
> Das ist alles ander als Weltklasse !
> ...



"350 Gigawatt"? Erstmal misst man Energieproduktion in (Giga)Wattstunden und dann wären es, wenn man den aktuellen Benzin- und Dieselverbrauch oder aber die gefahrenen Kilometer auf den Verbrauch typischer Elektroautos für die gleiche Fahrleistungen umlegt, nur rund 20 Prozent unsere derzeitigen Stromverbrauchs für eine Umstellung auf 100% Batterieautos. Das entspricht, wenn man die derzeitige Entwicklung im EE-Bereich anguckt, immer noch dem Unterschied zwischen "100% grüner Strom in 2080" und "100% grüner Strom in 2120", aber technisch wäre es bis 2040, spätestens 2050 leicht lösbar, alles CO2-neutral und ohne Atommüll. Man müsste halt nur wollen/bereit sein, in ein stabiles Klima zu investieren, auch wenn dessen Rendite nicht direkt auf das eigene Bankkonto fließt.




sterreich schrieb:


> Mit was betreibst du die Brennstoffzelle? Mit Wasserstoff.
> Wie gewinnst du diesen Wasserstoff? Entweder durch Erdgas (also klimaschädlich) oder durch Elektrolyse (also mit Strom).
> Welchen Wirkungsgrad hast du bei Elektrolyse? 80%
> Wie viel davon verlierst du davon bei Verflüssigung und Transport? Nochmal 12%, also 70% der ursprünglichen Energie bis zur Tankstelle
> ...



Die aktuellen Zahlen sind afaik 85-90% für die eingesetzte Elektrolyse, 95% in größeren Prototypenanlagen und >99% in Konzepten, die binnen 10 Jahren umsetzbar sein könnten. Dazu kommt die wesentlich interessante Option der thermischen Spaltung, die die sehr teuren und sehr ineffiziente Solaranlagen zur Stromproduktion einspart, sodass man pro investierten Euro oder pro genutzte Fläche sogar mehr chemische Energie in Form von Wasserstoff erhält, als elektrische Energie im Netz via Photovoltaik. Gegen Wind- und Wasserkraft kann H2 trotzdem nie auf direkter Ebene konkurrieren - aber muss er das überhaupt?
Das bislang beste Konzept für die Langzeitsspeicherung von erneuerbarer Energie lautet "power to gas". Wenn ich die Überproduktion im Jahresgang so oder so in Wasserstoff umwandeln muss, dann konkurrieren H2-Autos nicht mehr mit der Energiekette Strom->Netz->Strom-Batterie->Strom->E-Motor, sondern mit  Strom->Netz->Elektrolyse->H2->Brennstoffzelle->Netz->Strom-Batterie->Strom->E-Motor. Und da ist Strom->Netz->Elektrolyse->H2->Brennstoffzelle->Strom->E-Motor zwangsläufig besser, Thermolyse->H2->Brennstoffzelle->Strom-Batterie->Strom->E-Motor sowieso.

Ob das alles was wird - mal sehen. Billig wäre es nicht. Aber Batterieautos mit der heute üblichen KFZ-Reichweite von >1000 km/d sind noch viel teurer, der Aufbau eines Schnellladernetzes sowieso. Für unser heutiges Mobilitätsverständnis sind H2-Autos daher trotz des heute noch etwas höheren Primärenergieverbrauchs die langfristig bessere Wahl. Eigentlich brauchen wir aber ein geändertes Mobilitätsverständniss ohne H2-Autos UND ohne Batterieautos.

Anm.: Die Diffusion ist übrigens längst unter Kontrolle und Brennstoffzellen-Motorkombinationen erreichen über 50% Wirkungsgrad. Nur das Problem mit den Kompressionsverlusten kann man mit H2 nicht lösen und CH4-Synthese hat bis auf weiteres viele Nachteile an beiden Enden. Batterieautos mit Schnelladung kommen aber auch nur auf 50-70% Source-to-Wheel Effizienz und verbrauchen wegen ihrem höherem Gewicht mehr Strom insgesamt. Faktor 2 könnte trotzdem hinkommen.




Jahtari schrieb:


> zugegeben, ich mag den Herren Lesch.
> Er sagt in seinem Beitrag zu diesem Thema zum Beispiel auch, dass für das gleichzeitige Laden von 1Mio E-Autos (bis zu) 350GigaWatt an Energie bereitstehen müssten, schaut man auf in der Entwicklung stehende (Lade)Technologien.



Sagt er auch, wieviele km³/h Pumpleistung man für das gleichzeitige Betanken von 1 Mio Benzinern bräuchte?
Und hatten solche Fragen je einen Wert?
350 kW Schnellladung müsste für 1500 km Reichweite pro Stunde Laden reichen. Das ist nicht viel, aber auf den Tag hochgerechnet wären 350 GW genug, um eine Fahrleistung von 250000-300000 km pro Jahr und jedes zugelassene Auto zu ermöglichen...




BigYundol schrieb:


> An die AKW-Fans in diesem Thread:
> 
> Es ist korrekt, dass Deutschland und alle anderen Staaten mit Kohlekraftwerken zuerst aus Kohle aussteigen hätten sollen.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur ihr kämpft damit. Man gucke sich die Gesamtlaufzeiten von Krümmel oder Biblis in den letzten 1-1,5Jahrzehnten(!) vor der Stillegung an. An guten Standorten haben selbst Windkraftanlagen eine höhere Verfügbarkeit als "billige" Atomkraft und Photovoltaik ist kurzfristig genauso gut vorhersagbar. Aber AKWs in gutem technischen Zustand (d.h. nicht von kommerziellen Unternehmen betriebene) haben den kleinen Vorteil, dass gerade die langen Ausfallzeiten oft flexibel planbar oder zumindest langfristig absehbar sind.



> die Preise auf dem Strommarkt sanken massiv (Was allerdings private Haushalte kaum merkten, während Grossverbraucher zeitweise Strom zu Preisen von 4 Cent/Rappen pro kWh einkaufen konnten. Zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz).



Nicht nur in der Schweiz. Die Industriestrompreise in Deutschland sind so lächerlich niedrig, dass einige grenznahe niederländische Unternehmen eigene Zuleitungen über die Grenze zumindest geprüft, gegebenfalls sogar schon gebaut haben. Kein Wunder, wenn alle Neubau-, Umbau-, Ausbau-, Stilllegungs- und Endlagerungskosten vollständig von Privathaushalten getragen werden (direkt oder auch über Steuern). Der kleine Mann hat auch bei uns 100% der Kosten, während die (nicht-Schweizer-)Konzerne 100% der Profite haben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Meine Fresse was man hier wieder an Kommentaren lesen musste von der Pro AKW und Kohle Fraktion.
Das geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut (nur auf Facebook) was ihr hier los lasst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dort klingt er ab, nach 50 Jahren sind 80% der Aktivität verschwunden, nach 300 Jahren ist das gröbste vorbei, so kann man es auch machen.



Entweder hast du das Konzept "Halbwertszeit" nicht kapiert oder eine sehr, sehr merkwürdige Einschätzung davon, woraus der Endzulagernde Atommüll besteht. 



> Das beste Wäre eine internationale Lösung, man könnte das Zeug in Gebirgen der Antarktis vergraben, zusammen mit dem anderen Giftmüll. Tausende Kilometer keine Menschen, kein Ackerbau, nur ewiges Eis.



"ewiges" Eis? Du scheinst da was verpasst zu haben. Und die wichtigsten Fischgründe unseres Planeten liegen in unmittelbarer Nähe. Abgesehen davon behauptest du doch, "sichere" Endlagerung wäre sooooo einfach. Dann muss man das Zeug ja nicht extrem teuer bis in die Antarktis karren und ein einzigartiges Ökosystem (allein durch die Bauarbeiten) restlos vernichten. Ein sicheres Atommüllendlager kann ich (sofern das Gestein dort die Anforderungen erfüllt) auch direkt unter deinem Haus/deiner Wohnung/deinem Wohnzimmer einrichten, es ist schließlich sicher.
Ein unsicheres Endlager dagegen ist inakzeptabel.



> Die zweitbeste Lösung wäre wohl den Müll in der Tiefsee zu deponieren, wobei das nichts mit dem Fäßerversenken zutun ha, wie man es praktiziert hat. Das ganze kommt das in korrosionsbeständige Behälter und wird von Robotern 100m tief in den Boden geschraubt.



In 5000 m Tiefe riesige Behälter in den Boden einzubringen, idealerweise ohne Sedimente aufzuwirbeln und dadurch die auch kommerziell und ernährungstechnisch wichtige Ökologie im Umkreis von hunderten Kilometern für das nächste Jahrtausend zu vernichten, ist billiger, als einfach erneuerbare Energien zu nutzen?
Definitiv nicht.



> Lösungen gibt es, man müßte sie nur nutzen.



Die Lösung heißt "erneuerbare". Und sie wird genutzt. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Man kann sie andere Staaten verkaufen, anstatt diese mittelfristig erobern zu müssen, weil man 80% der Welt nicht vertraut, mit Atomtechnik zu hantieren.



> Die Finnen rechnen mit 5Mrd € für ein Endlager, dass den Müll von 100 Jahren aufnimmt. Aber die Finnen sind auch schlau, im Gegensatz zu uns dummen Deutschen und haben den Standort nur für ein Endlager gewählt und nicht ein altes Bergwerk, das einen rattenschwanz an Problemen hat. Bei 5 Mrd € ist das ganze sehr günstig und trägt nur Bruchteile pro kWh bei, besonders da man wie gesagt sowieso eines braucht. Wenn man das herumgeeier der Deutschen nimmt, dann wird es teuer.



Die Deutschen haben auch mal mit weitaus niedrigeren Kosten gerechnet, die Finnen lagen bei ihrem letzten großen Atomprojekt immerhin um Faktor 3 daneben (im Gegensatz zu unseren Industrievertretern äh Politiker aber willens, vernünftige Verträge zu schließen, sodass die Differenz der deutsche und vor allem der französische Steuerzahler ausgleichen muss). Und für diese Summe von 3 bis 15 Milliarden Euro bauen sie ein Endlager für 6500 Tonnen hochradioaktiven Mülls, also für gut 1% des deutschen Bedarfs (10500 Tonnen SM, bei Castoren kommen 10 Tonnen Gesamtinhalt auf 180 g hochradiaktives Material[/url]). Damit wären wir bei 300 bis 1500 Milliarden Euro für die Endlagerung des Mülls aus einer Stromproduktion, die über einen Zeitraum von 50 Jahren hinweg vielleicht im Schnitt 25% des benötigten Stroms produziert hat (insgesamt etwas länger, aber sowohl in den ersten als auch in den letzten Jahrzehnten mit deutlich geringerem Anteil). Würden wir uns komplett über AKWs versorgen und den Müll nach deinem ach-so-günstigen finnischem Vorbild entsorgen, würde das also neue Endlager im Gegenwert von 24 bis 120 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr verschlingen.
"billiger Atomstrom" halt :rollen.

Anzumerken wäre an dieser Stelle noch, dass die finnische Lagermethode keineswegs allgemein als sicher anerkannt wird und der Standort in unmittelbarer Küstennähe und wenigen 100 m Tiefe gute Chancen hat, die gesamte Ostsee radioaktiv zu verseuchen. Da freut man sich doch über jede weitere Sparmaßnahme.



> Asse I ist abgesoffen, genau wie Asse III und nun sollte keiner vorhergesehen haben, dass das auch mit Asse II passieren wird. Im Buch "der Gorlebenreport" (aus den 80ern) wurde damals schon davor gewarnt. Von daher eine vorhersehbare Blödheit.



Genauso vorhersehbar wie Fukushima, Chernobyl oder der Klimawandel. Und genauso unvermeidbar. Weil die Verantwortlichen jedesmal gesagt haben, die Warnenden wären schwarzmalende Vollidioten und es gäbe überhaupt kein Problem.
Und jetzt schlägst du vor, man solle doch mal wieder der Industrie glauben und keinesfall den Warnenden, weil das sind ja alles ... 




> Praktisch scheinen aber nur ein paar europäische Länder neben Deutschland den Willen zu haben, entsprechende Klimaziele und Umweltschutzauflagen auch wirklich durchzusetzen.



Man kann nicht gerade behaupten, dass Deutschland diesen Willen hat. Aber in einer Sache hast du Recht: Noch weniger hat die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt respektive der Kopf der größten Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt den Willen, den Rest der Welt in diese Richtung zu lenken. 




yingtao schrieb:


> Bei modernen AKWs würde nicht viel passieren. Bei Fukushima war das Problem das die Notaggregate durch den Tsunami zerstört wurden und die Reaktoren nicht mehr gekühlt werden konnten. Eine Kernschmelze wie bei Chernobyl oder Fukushima ist erstmal nicht schlimm, weil die Reaktorstäbe einfach in die Betonwanne schmelzen und dann dort liegen bleiben. Die Brennstäbe können nicht explodieren, weil die nicht stark genug angereichert sind.



Die Schmelztemperatur von Beton liegt weit unter den Temperaturen, die bei einer Kernschmelze entstehen und keines unserer Atomkraftwerke verfügt über einen Corecatcher. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man bei Fukushima so extrem viel Aufwand in die Kühlung investiert hat, obwohl dadurch große Mengen radioaktiven Materials in die Athmosphäre gelangten: Man musste um jeden Preis verhindern, dass das Corium sich durch den Boden des Kraftwerks frisst und wasserführende Schichten im Erdboden erreicht. Dort hätte es nicht nur das Trinkwasser im weiten Umkreis auf Jahrtausende hinaus verseucht, von wo aus strahlende Isotope unkontrollierbar in weiten Teilen Japans in die Böden hätten wandern können, sondern man hätte auch unmittelbar eine Reihe Dampfexplosion gehabt, die weitaus größere Mengen radioaktiv kontaminierten Materials in die Athmosphäre geschleudert hätte. In Chernobyl war die Lage (nach der Explosion) ähnlich, nur hat hier das hitzefestere Graphit den Prozess verlangsamt und man war weniger mit der Abkühlung mehr mit der Löschung des einhergehenden Brandes beschäftigt, sodass statt Wasser mehr Sand zum Einsatz kam. Auch Chernobyl wurde aber intensiv im offenen Kreislauf gekühlt und das verseuchte Ergebnis einfach in den benachbarten See geleitet. Verglichen mit der athmosphärischen Freisetzung das kleinere/weniger beachtete Übel.

Erst Gen3 Reaktoren, von denen dieses Jahr der erste europärische in Betrieb gehen soll, sollen gegen so etwas geschützt sein - Kritiker haben aber bereits große Zweifel daran angemeldet, dass der Corecatcher der EPR im Zweifelsfall seiner Aufgabe gerecht werden würde. Es gibt eben kein Material, dass bei so hohen Temperaturen nicht flüssig wird oder sich zersetzt, man muss die Geometrie so gestalten, dass das Kernmaterial vorher so fein verteilt wird, dass die kritische Masse unterschritten wird. Das kann man aber weder testen noch sicherstellen, denn zusammen mit dem geschmolzenen Kern kommt ja auch der mehr oder minder geschmolzene Druckbehälter angeflossen/gefallen und kann die Geometrie deutlich verändern. Atomkonzerne sagen, sie hätten das alles berücksichtigt, Atomkritiker sagen nein.
Atomkonzerne sagten auch, Fukushima und Chernobyl wären sicher.



> Das auf den Chernobyl Reaktor eine große Betonkuppel gesetzt wurde liegt daran das man die weitere Ausbreitung des radioaktiven Staubs verhindern möchte. Die Sperrzone ist heute eigentlich nur noch durch die Pflanzen gefährlich, die das Cäsium aufnehmen, besonder Pilze. Eine radioaktive Wolke wie bei Chernobyl würde sich bei modernen oder selbst den alten AKWs nicht nicht bilden. Bei Chernobyl fehlte die zweite Kuppel die den radioaktiven Staub im Reaktorraum gehalten hätte. Man darf nicht vergessen das Chernobyl nicht dem Baustandard von AKWs entspricht und "illegal" gebaut wurde.



Chernobyl wurde legal gebaut und die heutigen äußeren Kuppeln sind nicht in der Lage, eine Explosion aufzuhalten. Schon bei leichten Kühlungsproblemen bieten sie nur noch eingeschränkten Schutz, wie Three Miles Island bewiesen hat. Das sekundäre Containment verhindert nur das austreten von Radioaktivtät, wenn redundant vorliegende Technik ausfällt, aber nicht wenn der Reaktor selbst gefährdet ist.

Die Böden rund um Chernobyl sind übrigens an vielen Stellen (die genauen Bereiche hängen Topographie und damaligem Niederschlag ab) so stark verseucht, dass sie ein direkte Gesundheitsbeeinträchtigung darstellen, wenn größere Mengen Staub aufgewirbelt werden auch bei kurzer Exposition. Nur die asphaltierten/betonierten Flächen sind mittlerweile recht sicher.



> Von den radioaktiven Isotopen ist eigentlich nur Cäsium wirklich gefährlich. Iod zerfällt sehr schnell und strahl vornehmlich Alpha und Beta, also nur gefährlich wenn man es isst. Wenn unser Körper aber genug Iod hat, nimmt er kein weiteres auf. Uran strahlt lange, aber nur sehr gering und wird in einer Kernschmelze nicht heiß genug als, dass es in eine radioaktive Wolke kommen würde. Cäsium ist da noch am gefährlichsten, kommt aber nur in sehr geringen Mengen vor und wird vom Körper nicht aufgenommen.



Zumindest Strontium und Plutonium hättest du noch erwähnen müssen, aber es gibt auch einen Haufen weiterer Isotope, der in Zerfallsketten relevant wird. Alle Elemente können bei Explosionen als Staub freigesetzt und dann nicht nur gegessen oder getrunken, sondern vor allem auch eingeatmet werden. Stärkere Betastrahler sind aber bereits auf der Haut gefährlich und bei Gammastrahlern geht es allein um Stärke und Expositionszeit. Da kommen auch noch eine ganze Menge eher unbekannter Elemente ins Spiel, deren Isotope in den Zerfallsketten bekannterer auftauchen. Zum Teil steigt die Radioaktivät durch diese nach längerer Zeit sogar wieder an, wenn auf ein Element mit einer Halbwertszeit von vielen Jahren mehrere einer Halbwertszeit von Wochen, Tagen oder noch deutlich weniger haben, sodass die Produkte des ersten, eher seltenen Zerfalls eine ganze Kette weiterer Zerfälle in kurzer Zeit nach sich ziehen.



> Chernobyl ist das schlimmste was passieren kann und zeigt was passieren kann, wenn "Amateure" ein AKW bauen.



Nein, es ist durchaus noch schlimmeres denkbar.



> Sowas wie Chernobyl kann bei anderen AKWs nicht passieren, da es dort höhere Sicherheitsstandards gibt.



Der genau gleiche Ablauf ist bei einigen anderen Reaktortypen unwahrscheinlich.
Aber allein durch die Tatsache, dass hunderte Reaktoren, darunter auch in Europa neugebaute,  ähnlichen Grundprinzipien folgen, sollte klarmachen, dass so etwas sehr wohl in anderen AKWs passieren kann. Und die Sicherheitsstandards waren auch in Chernobyl nicht annähernd so niedrig, wie gerne dargestellt wird. Die Sowjetunion dürfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt die mit Abstand größte Zahl an AKW-Betriebsstunden ohne große Fehler weltweit zusammengetragen haben, ggf. sogar die höchste Fehlerfrei-Quote (sehr schwer nachvollziehbar, da alle ihren Dreck unter den Teppich klären)
Aber Atomkraftwerke sind eben ein Thema, bei dem man nicht erst aus seltenen Fehlern lernen darf. Chernobyl war eine Unachtsamkeit zu viel. Fukushima war eine weitere. Three Miles Island und Harrisburg waren nur unswesentlich besser. Usw. Usw. Usw. 
Wenn man eins mittlerweiler gelernt haben sollte: Menschen machen Fehler. Das gilt für Aufsichtspersonal genauso, wie für Konstrukteure. Theoretisch mag es zwar möglich sein, dass ein AKW 100% sicher ist, aber wir werden diese Sicherheit nie umsetzen können. Und ein kommerzieller Betreiber wird nicht einmal versuchen, in die Nähe der 100% zu kommen, wie auch Krümmel und Biblis bewiesen haben. Also wieviel Prozent Restrisiko sind bei Atomenergie akzeptabel? 0,1%? 1%? 10%?
Die Antwort kann eigentlich nur 0% lauten und das bedeutet: Keine Atomenergie.
Egal wie verlockend es für uns Neanderthaler ist, dass wir die Stöcke nur noch nebeneinanderlegen und nicht mehr aneinander reiben müssen, wenn wir ein Feuer wollen.



> da es bei uns keine Tsunamis, Erdbeben oder Wirbelstürme gibt.



Wir haben regelmäßig kleinere und mittlere Erdbeben in weiten Teilen Europas. Das du anderses schreibst, beweist nur eins:
Menschen sind zu kurzsichtig, um "sichere Atomkraftwerke" auch nur zu planen. Und das eine ganze Reihe von AKWs im Rheingraben, also auf der Bruchkante einer Kontinentalplatte stehen, ist ein Beweis dafür, dass das nichts mit Laientum zu tun hat, sondern auch alle bislang an Entscheidungen über AKWs beteiligten Personen betrifft.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Grünen Fanatikern  erstmal für 3 Monate den Strom abstellen , grad jetzt im Sommer.
> 
> Die wollen keinen Kohlenstrom , die wollen keinen Atomstrom  ,  was wollt ihr dann  ?



In erster Linie, dass Leute wie du, die vermutlich große Mengen Energie verschwenden, auch die Kosten ihres tuns tragen. Und das ist nicht der heutige Strompreis, sondern eben auch absaufende Inseln, verseuchte Umwelt, zerstörtes Klima, internationale Konflikte, etc.. Es gibt zwar immer Leute, die sowas über strickte Verbote regeln wollen, aber es gibt auch den ganz fairen Ansatz einer CO2-Steuer, einer Umlage der Entlagerungskosten und des Gefahrenpotentials auf AKW-Betereiber, etc.. Wenn du Atomstrom für 1 €/kWh oder Kohlestrom für 50 Cent/kWh (jeweils zzgl. Mwst., Netzentgelte, etc.) toll findest und in großem Maße verbrauchen möchtest:
Bitte. You are welcome. Jeder soll selbst entscheiden dürfen, welche Art von Luxus er sich von seinen Möglichkeiten leisten will.
Aber verlange bitte nicht länger, dass ich und der Rest der Welt dir deinen Luxus subventionieren, in dem wir die Schäden ertragen oder deren Beseitigung bezahlen.



> Oder man lagert den wie am Fließband an einer  Subduktionszone , und er wird dann langsam in den Erdmantel gezogen



Der einzige sinnvolle Satz in deinem Post, aber finanziell nicht wirklich rentabel. Wir haben derzeit nur unterseeische Subduktionszonen und die sind natürlich auch noch sehr reich an Erdbeben. Wenn das Zeug binnen 1-2 Jahrtausenden verschwinden soll, muss man mitten in den übelsten Bereichen mit den dicksten Schichten arbeiten. Das ist noch teurer, als in geologisch stabilen Regionen für >20000 Jahre einzulagern und letzteres ist schon unbezahlbar.




Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Der Automausstieg war politscher Aktionismus, das wir jetzt einen erheblichen Teil vom Strom aus dem Ausland aus unsicheren Atomkraftwerken mit fragwürdigen Endlägern beziehen  wird nicht nur von Politikern verschwiegen sondern auch gerne von "Öko"-Strom Aktivisten geleugnet.



Diese Unterstellung fasse ich als persönliche Beleidigung auf und erwarte die sofortige Nachlieferung von zumindest 1-2 eindeutigen Quellen, die das belegen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt er auch, wieviele km³/h Pumpleistung man für das gleichzeitige Betanken von 1 Mio Benzinern bräuchte?
> Und hatten solche Fragen je einen Wert?
> 350 kW Schnellladung müsste für 1500 km Reichweite pro Stunde Laden reichen. Das ist nicht viel, aber auf den Tag hochgerechnet wären 350 GW genug, um eine Fahrleistung von 250000-300000 km pro Jahr und jedes zugelassene Auto zu ermöglichen...



nur um es nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen:
nein, sagte er nicht, in den q&a's machte "er" nur die Überschlagsrechnung:


> Kraftstoffverbrauch in Deutschland 2017: 25.768 Mio  Liter Benzin, 21.082 Mio Liter Diesel. Brennwert Benzin 8,4 kWh/l,  Diesel 9,8 kWh/l; macht zusammen ca. 423 TWh pro Jahr. Entspricht einer  Momentanleistung von 48 GW bei optimaler Gleichverteilung. Nun ist die  Frage wie viel effizienter Elektroautos die Energie verwerten und welche  Spitzen sich bilden können: Ferienbeginn etc.


 auf. Liesse sich sicher aber auch "relativ easy" errechnen.

[und übrigens: ist das die (meines Erachtens) bisher interessanteste Diskussion ever hier im Forum. (Abgesehen von einigen wenigen Entgleisungen).
Das wollte ich heute unbedingt mal noch loswerden, so vorm zu Bett gehen. )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....


Du hast einen wichtigen Aspekt vergessen, die  fehlenden, oder besser sozialisierten Versicherungsleistungen:
Risiko Atomkraft: Forscher errechnen horrende Haftpflicht-Kosten fuer AKW - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Einfach eine angemessene Haftpflichtsumme für Kernkraftwerke fordern, und der Spuk ist sofort vorbei.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ohne Kohle und Atom - geht uns der Strom aus? | Harald LeschYouTube

Brennstoffzelle im Auto: Besser als Lithiumakkus? | Harald LeschYouTube


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> *Ohne Kohle und Atom - geht uns der Strom aus? | Harald Lesch*
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Naja, man muss das ja global betrachten,

wenn nicht alle mitmachen, ist das eigentlich sinnlos.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> wenn nicht alle mitmachen, ist das eigentlich sinnlos.



Aber einer muss anfangen, denn sonst ändert sich gar nichts und ich will nicht wissen, wie die Erde aussieht, wenn die nächsten 100 Jahre nichts passiert.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leute kapieren einfach nicht, dass wir seit über einem halben Jahrhundert viel zu viel Grundproduktion und zunehmende Lastspitzen haben.
> 
> [...]
> Viel direkter und viel sinnvoller zum Ausgleich der derzeitigen Lastpeaks in den Mittagsstunden: Solaranlagen auf allen Dächern. Die produzieren zwar etwas unregelmäßig, aber bringen ihre Spitzenleistung immer genau dann, wenn wegen der Klimaanlagen eine Verbrauchsspitze besteht. Und da sie lokal produzieren, braucht man nicht einmal stärkere Netze. (Die mittelfristig natürlich die deutlich bessere Option werden. EU-weit betrachtet ist die Produktion der erneuerbaren sehr regelmäßig und zusätzlich besteht in Skandinavien enormes, bislang ungenutztes Pufferpotential in der Wasserkraft, von den dortigen Voraussetzungen für Pumpspeicher ganz zu schweigen. Aber solange die CDU an der Macht ist, kann man diese Möglichkeiten halt nur bis in die norddeutsche Tiefebene nutzen, nicht südlich der Mittelgebirge.)


Und was ist im Winter?
Da scheint die Sonne nicht nur wenig und meist schwach, die Last"spitze" ist quasi dauerexistent - wenn es dunkel ist. Wo es keine Solarenergie gibt. 

Solange keine Lösung für ausreichend große Speichermöglichkeiten gefunden wurden, brauchen wir diese viele Grundproduktion. Weil erneuerbare Energien schlicht nicht immer zur Verfügung stehen.
Wie du schon festgestellt hast - Batteriespeicher sind nicht do dolle. In solchen Dimensionen wie sie zur Überbrückung geeignet wären, wären die alles, aber nicht umweltschonend. Dann brauchts halt mehr Pumpspeicherkraftwerte. 

Im Sinne der nationalen Unabhängigkeit auch hinsichtlich politischer Forderungen halte ich nicht wahnsinnig viel davon, auf Dritte zu zählen... Die ihren Strom, oh Wunder, weiterhin fröhlich mit Kohle- und Atomkraft herstellen. Weil dort die Energiewende behutsam angegangen wird. 

Der Langstreckentransport von Strom ist auch so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Die Effizienz leidet mit zunehmender Leitungslänge durch Übertragungswiderstände enorm - nicht umsonst forscht man viel an Supraleitern... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in der Hinsicht schon die deutsche Nord-Süd-Trasse ein Problem wäre. Aber da dann noch über skandinavischen Strom nachzudenken?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und was ist im Winter?
> Da scheint die Sonne nicht nur wenig und meist schwach, die Last"spitze" ist quasi dauerexistent - wenn es dunkel ist. Wo es keine Solarenergie gibt.


Dann weht der Wind, oder man nutzt Wasserkraft oder Biogas oder die Speicher. 
Wie soll es denn sonst gehen, wenn das fossile Zeugs alle ist?

Und nein, wir brauchen für diese wenigen Stunden im Jahr keine teuren Grundlast-
kraftwerke mit höchsten Wirkungsgraden, dazu reichen einfache und billige Gas-
turbinen, die man heute als Spitzenlastkraftwerke oder Notstromaggregate nutzt.
Löse Dich vom Begriff Grundlastkraftwerk. Die passen nicht mehr in heutige Konzepte,
denn Grundlastkraftwerke zeichnen sich durch schlechte Regelbarkeit aus.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Was ist, wenn es dann mal keinen Wind gibt? Keine ausreichende Menge gespeichert ist?

Dann müssen diese Gaskraftwerke aber auch erstmal in ausreichender Anzahl gebaut und genutzt werden... Und auch eine gewisse Versorgungssicherheit festgestellt werden. 
Russland ist politisch eine reichlich unsichere Quelle und ob Norwegen unseren Bedarf so umfassend decken könnte?

Interessant wäre u.U., ob man alte Kohlekraftwerke auf Gas umrüsten kann und falls ja, ob das wirtschaftlich machbar ist. Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet in einem Kraftwerk, wo man vor einigen Jahren die Kohlekessel abgeschaltet hat. Jetzt läufts auf Gas - die Turbinen dafür waren aber schon zu Kohlezeiten vorhanden... 

In Zeiten wo mit Energie so verantwortungsvoll umgegangen werden soll sind effiziente Grundlastkraftwerke aber auch eine sinnvolle Option. In Spitzenlastzeiten unterstützt durch EEs, Gaskraftwerke oder Speicherkraftwerke, in Talzeiten werden die Speicherkraftwerke aufgefüllt. Die ganze EE-Geschichte steht und fällt für mich mit der Speicherbarkeit, denn ansonsten müssten so dermaßen viele regelbaren Kraftwerke vorgehalten werden, dass das in einem wirtschaftlichen Disaster endet. Gewiss muss diese Grundversorgung nicht mehr so umfassend ausfallen, aber abschaffen darf man sie auf gar keinen Fall, dafür ist die elektrische Energie viel zu wichtig. Gerade im Winter ist die Einstellung "Für diese wenigen Stunden im Jahr" brandgefährlich.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Kudan jetzt mal ehrlich, du wirfst hier mit Mengen um dich nennst aber keine Quellen...


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nein, wir brauchen für diese wenigen Stunden im Jahr keine teuren Grundlast-
> kraftwerke mit höchsten Wirkungsgraden, dazu reichen einfache und billige Gas-
> turbinen, die man heute als Spitzenlastkraftwerke oder Notstromaggregate nutzt.
> Löse Dich vom Begriff Grundlastkraftwerk. Die passen nicht mehr in heutige Konzepte,
> denn Grundlastkraftwerke zeichnen sich durch schlechte Regelbarkeit aus.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig .

Ein Grundlastverbrauch liegt immer an,
welcher durch regenerative Energien gar nicht zu 100% garantiert werden können.

Ohne rentabel betreibbare Großspeicher der Elektroenergie,
welche noch gar nicht verfügbar sind,
sieht das mau aus.

Nur mal so als Einwand:

Das Stromnetz muss genau die Energie bereitstellen,
welche auch gerade gebraucht wird.

Über- und Unterversorgung führt zwangsläufig zum Blackout.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Grundlastverbrauch liegt immer an,
> welcher durch regenerative Energien gar nicht zu 100% garantiert werden können..


Genau, ein Bedarf von ca 18 GW liegt bei uns als minimale Grundlast immer an, zumindest in der Vergangheit. Das ist in der Regel um Weihnachten morgens um 4:00, wenn überall die Lichter aus sind.

Und in 99% der Fälle haben wir dann natürlich ausreichend Windstrom, in der Regel immer dann viel zu viel, wenn wir nur minimale Verbräuche haben. Was spricht also dagegen, alle 20 Jahre zu Weihnachten dann doch mal ein paar Gasturbinenen, also sagen 180 Turbinen mit 100 MW anzuschmeißen? Nichts, oder?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Stromnetz muss genau die Energie bereitstellen,
> welche auch gerade gebraucht wird..


Komisch, fast alle Verbraucher passen ihren Verbrauch an Spannung im Netz oder Frequenz an, Man hat also ungefähr 5% Toleranz.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, fast alle Verbraucher passen ihren Verbrauch an Spannung im Netz oder Frequenz an, Man hat also ungefähr 5% Toleranz.



Wer passt denn seinen Verbrauch an?

Ich stehe um 5 Uhr auf,
mache die Kaffeemachine an, und fertig.

Das kann ich leider nicht verschieben.

 Wer da Spannungen und Frequenzen misst.

Die meisten Leute haben dafür überhaupt keine Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Post inhaltlich nicht verstanden hast.
Mit Verbraucher ist wohl kein Mensch sondern ein Gerät gemeint.

Sonst wäre der Post sinnlos, kein Mensch guckt auf die Spannung die im Netz anliegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer passt denn seinen Verbrauch an?


Meine Herdplatte macht das ganz automatisch, denn erlaubt sind 230 V ± 23 V. Und zwischen 253V und 207V liegt ein massiver Unterschied im Verbrauch. Das kennt jeder, weil es um 12:00 viel länger dauert, als um 15:00 einen Kessel mit Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen. Auch Waschmaschinen mit Kochwäsche brauchen Mittags messbar länger als Nachts.

Real schwanken die Spannungen natürlich nicht in den erlaubten Grenzen, aber 5-10V sind immer drin. Geht es um 50Hz Elektromotoren, ist das etwas anderes. Dieser typische Satz der Stromhersteller Lobby, dass Produktion und Verbrauch "ganz genau" zusammen passen müssen, ist eben stumpf gelogen. Es wird verbraucht, was ins Netz eingespeist wird. So herum ist es richtiger. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> ... Mit Verbraucher ist wohl kein Mensch sondern ein Gerät gemeint....


Ja, danke, natürlich meine ich den elektrischen Verbraucher. Hätte ich eindeutiger beschreiben sollen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sonst wäre der Post sinnlos, kein Mensch guckt auf die Spannung die im Netz anliegt.


Naja, ich achte inzwischen indirekt darauf und versuche zumindest zu bekannten Spitzenzeiten den Verbrauch zu senken und schmeiße den Faltrechner nur an, wenn die EE die Netze überfüllt:
Stromüberschuß : Schmeißt Eure Faltrechner an

Ist ein bisschen Schade, dass man von seinen Netzbetreiber keine IST-Daten zum lokalen Nutz bekommt. Ich würde wirklich aktiv regelns eingreifen, wenn ich es denn wüßte. Denn wann ich z.B. Waschmaschinen oder Geschirrspüler anschmeiße oder in Zukunft Elektrofahrzeuge lade, ist doch relativ frei wählbar.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Herdplatte macht das ganz automatisch, denn erlaubt sind 230 V ± 23 V. Und zwischen 253V und 207V liegt ein massiver Unterschied im Verbrauch. Das kennt jeder, weil es um 12:00 viel länger dauert, als um 15:00 einen Kessel mit Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen. Auch Waschmaschinen mit Kochwäsche brauchen Mittags messbar länger als Nachts.
> 
> Real schwanken die Spannungen natürlich nicht in den erlaubten Grenzen, aber 5-10V sind immer drin. Geht es um 50Hz Elektromotoren, ist das etwas anderes.
> .



Sorry,
das ist leider wieder falsch. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme errechnet sich aus Spannung mal Strom.

Geht die Spannung runter, zieht deine Herdplatte mehr Strom.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> das ist leider wieder falsch.
> 
> Die Leistungsaufnahme errechnet sich aus Spannung mal Strom.
> ...


Neee, weil es bei einfachen alten Herden einfache ohmsche Widerstände sind. Geht die Spannung runter, sinkt die Stromstärke proportional ebenso. Die Leistung beträgt die Spannung zum Quadrat durch den Widerstand:
P = U² / R

Das ist bei z.B. modernen Netzteilen etwas anderes. Bei denen steigt in der Tat die Stromstärke mit sinkender Netzspannung. Wenn ich an die alten Transformatoren unserer elektrischen Eisenbahn denke, natürlich nicht. Darum muss man unterschiedliche Verbraucher unterschiedlich bewerten. Sämtliche Heizstäbe in Waschmaschinen oder Geschirrspülern sind aber einfache ohmsche Widerstände. Und das sind die, die im Haushalt die Leistung ziehen. In der Industrie mit z.B. temperaturgeregelten Prozessen sieht das ganz anders auch.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Neee, weil es bei einfachen alten Herden einfache ohmsche Widerstände sind. Geht die Spannung runter, sinkt die Stromstärke proportional ebenso. Die Leistung beträgt die Spannung zum Quadrat durch den Widerstand:
> P = U² / R
> .



Sorry, das ist leider wieder falsch.

Die Stromaufnahme wird nur durch den Innenwiderstand der verlegten Leitungen begrenzt.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Adi bist du Elektriker?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Stromaufnahme wird nur durch den Innenwiderstand der verlegten Leitungen begrenzt.


Ja, der Widerstand der Verbraucher ist natürlich temperaturabhängig. Sind die Heizspiralen aber im Wasser, ändert sich die Temperatur nicht wirklich, oder besser gesagt so wenig, dass es keinen Einfluss hat. Der Leitungswiderstand ist blödsinn, denn der geht gegen null. 

Das ist z.B. bei Glühlampen etwas anderes. Aber auch da bemerkt man die Spannungsunterschiede, oder besser, man sieht sie. Aber ja, dort wird es etwas kompensiert. Und nichts destotrotz fließt bei niedriger Spannung natürlich nicht mehr Strom durch die Glühlampe als bei höherer Spannung. Einzig die Linearität von Spannung zur Stromstärke wird ausgehebelt, wenn es um temperaturabhängige Widerstände geht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, ich achte inzwischen indirekt darauf und versuche zumindest zu bekannten Spitzenzeiten den Verbrauch zu senken und schmeiße den Faltrechner nur an, wenn die EE die Netze überfüllt:



Das war halt ein sprachliches Mittel und nicht die Aussage, dass es wirklich keiner macht^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Übrigens stehen in Frankreich und Russland auch "Schnelle Brüter", und bei denen ist bei einem "Fehler", nichts mehr mit "Runterfahren", da die Eingreif-, bzw. Reaktionszeit nur noch im Millisekundenbereich, oder kleiner, liegt...eben wie bei einer Atombombe...einmal Knopf gedrückt, und "Pech" gehabt"



Frankreich hat seinen abgeschaltet.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist nur halbwegs richtig bezogen auf "Schnelle Brüter", die auf Plutonium ausgerichtet sind, bei einem Thorium Reaktor ist das etwas anders, siehe Hamm Üntrop.



Der THTR ist kein schneller, sondern wie der Name schon sagt ein thermischer Brüter. Die haben immerhin so etwas wie einen metastabilen Zustand, auch wenn ihnen die inhärente Rückversicherung eines wassermoderierten Reaktors fehlt. Hauptkritikpunkt ist aber immer die Verwendung und die Produktion von atomwaffenfähigem Material.

Schnelle Brüter sind dagegen inhärend unsicher, weil sie eben mit schnellen Neutronen arbeiten. Es gibt keinen Verzögerungsprozess im Funktionsprinzip, die Kritikalität kann viel schneller ansteigen und nur eine extrem schnelle und präzise Steuerung hindert das Ding daran, direkt hochzugehen. Dazu kommt noch die chemische Gefahr der typischerweise nötigen Natriumkühlung.




KnSN schrieb:


> Super steht für das Perfektum, die Vollendung! Das Jenseits ist divers, perfekt bestimmt nicht.



Super respektive supra steht zunächst nur für "oben" respektive "über". Die Verwendung als unsteigerbares Superlativ im Deutschen ist eine abgeleitete Verwendung, die beim "Super-GAU" offensichtlich nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Der Beschreibt schlicht etwas, das über einem GAU steht.




Pu244 schrieb:


> So wie man einen Kernspaltungsrekator etwas laufen läßt, stellt sich auch das Problem mit dem  Abfällen, da kommt man nicht herum.



Jein. Für nicht-Atomwaffen/-reaktorenforschung braucht man oft überhaupt keinen Uran-Reaktor, sondern kann mit weitaus weniger problematischen Elementen arbeiten. Die meisten medizinischen Strahlungsquellen nutzen deutlich weniger langlebige Elemente, womit sich das Problem einer Endlagerung hochradioaktiven Materials gar nicht erst stellt. Und wie von mir bereits verlinkt, arbeiten Forschungsreaktoren auch einfach in ganz anderen Maßstäben. Die dem deutschen Entsorgungsplan zugrunde liegenden Mengen rechnen mit 1000 fachen Menge hochradioaktiven Materials aus Leistungsreaktoren gegen Forschungsreaktoren und dabei haben letztere noch zum Großteil für die Kernforschung gearbeitet und erstere nie den Großteil der Stromversorgung gestemmt. Das Verhältnis AKW-Müll zu Medizin-&-Co-Müll dürfte bei 100000:1 liegen.

Damit bleiben zwar die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen an das benötigte Endlager gleich, seine Ausmaße schrumpfen aber auf "einen Raum", der mit einem vertretbaren Budget um ein vielfaches besser abgesichert werden kann, insbesondere auch aktiv abgesichert werden kann. Die einzige sichere Lagerung von Atommüll weltweit sind derzeit die Zwischenlager und die können wir uns für die enormen Müllmengen kommerzieller AKWs nicht lange leisten. Für eine handvoll Castoren aus medizinischer Forschung könnten wir es notfalls. Auch so etwas wie Tiefenbohrungen bis ans untere Ende der Erdkruste sind für so geringe Mengen praktikabel. Für AKWs dagegen... - es hat ja seinen Grund, dass die Betreiber die Entsorgungskosten auf die Allgemeinheit abgeschoben haben, obwohl sie gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet waren, VOR Inbetriebnahme des ersten Kraftwerks die Entsorgung zu klären. Hätten sie das kostengünstig machen können und somit ihren Kritikern 50% des Winds aus den Segeln nehmen, hätten sie es sicherlich gemacht. Haben sie aber nicht, weil es unmöglich ist, Atommüll so günstig sicher zu entsorgen, dass sich Atomstrom noch rechnet. An dem konnte man nur Gewinne machen, weil die Steuerzahl nahezu alle Kosten tragen.



> bei radioaktiven Abfällen kommt der Tag, an dem sie ungefährlich sind, das wird es bei Giftmüll nicht geben.



Giftmüll lässt sich einfach auf chemischem Wege neutralisieren. Das es aus Kostengründen nicht gemacht wird und Entsorgung erlaubt wird, ist traurig - aber es ist zumindest möglich, die ganze chemische Industrie baut darauf auf und wenn heute noch irgendwer Quecksilber gebrauchen könnte, wären die angesprochenen Substanzen wertvolle Rohstoffe, die mit Kusshand aufgearbeitet werden würden.
Mit Atommüll ist das, abseits einiger bis auf weiteres nur theoretisch existierender Brut- und Transmutationskonzepte mit extremen Risiko- und Kostenpotential, unmöglich. Verbindungen ändern ist täglich Brot der Chemiindustrie, Elemente ändern außerhalb von Kernreaktoren einfach physikalisch nicht möglich.



> Eine Umstellung über Nacht ist quasi ausgeschlossen, also wäre das sinnvollste ein zweites Netz zu bauen, um die alten Anwendungen (Gaskraftwerke, Heizungen) weiter betreiben sowie ausbauen können und die Vorteile des Wasserstoffs (Brennstoffzellen) zu haben.



Eine Umstellung "über Nacht" ist vergleichsweise praktikabel. Die meisten Erdgasverbrennungsanlagen lassen sich routinemäßig von Methan bis Buhtan konfigurieren, in dem man die Düsen anpasst. Für reinen Wasserstoff wären viele Überprüfungen vorab nötig, aber da das Netz ohnehin in Segmente geteilt ist, wäre eine Abschnittsweise Umstellung über mehrere Woche mit wenigen Stunden Ausfallzeit bei kleinen und maximal 1-2 Tagen bei großen Anlagen durchaus machbar. Wie beim Netz stellt sich nur die Frage, wie viele Bauteile wegen Gefahr von Wasserstoffversprödung komplett ausgetauscht werden müssten, aber ein kompletter Neubau wäre sicherlich die teurere Lösung, denn viele Gastechnische Anlagen geringeren Alters setzen schon aus Korrosionsgründen auf (zufällig) H2-kompatible Technik. 

Das vorhanedene Stromnetz zu verdoppeln, um neben den heutigen elektrischen Verbrauchern auch den gesamten Verkehr und die gesamte Wärmenutzung auf Strom umzustellen, wie bei deinen freuchten AKW-Träumen nötig ist, würde teurer kommen als eine Umstellung auf H2.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon... Ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Chinesen den Heimvorteil bei Solarenergie haben. Man hat den Chinesen ja auch das ganze Wissen verkauft und die eigene Solarproduktion praktisch zerstört.



Umgekehrt: Union und FDP haben die deutsche Solarwirtschaft in den Ruin getrieben, die Chinesen haben sich dann aus der Konkursmasse die Perlen rausgepickt. Mit der Windbranche wäre nach 15 Jahren Merkel beinahe das gleiche passiert, nur ist die schleichend aus ihrer Führungspostion gedrängt worden und Werke an sich haben genug Wert zur Erhaltung, weil WKAs einfach schlechter zu transportieren sind/sich eine Produktion in Deutschland eher lohnt.



> Deutschland ist so schon ein unattraktiver Wirtschaftsstandort. Ein hohes Lohnniveau, die Lohnnebenkosten liegen durch das gute (und das ausufernde) Sozialsystem auch ziemlich hoch, es gibt einen Haufen Vorschriften und Gesetze zu beachten und obendrein ist Energie dank der völlig überstürzten Energiewende hier so richtig teuer.



Äh - Lüge? Die Strompreise für Großverbraucher in Deutschland gehören mit zu den niedrigsten überhaupt!


(ct/kWh)  |DE |NL |FR |UK |DK |IT 
>150 GWh/a |4,69  |5,50  |4,20 |6,21 |3,93 |7,57 https://www.isi.fraunhofer.de/conte...015/Industriestrompreise_Abschlussbericht.pdf

Und Sozialsysteme und Lohnniveau sorgen übrigens dafür, dass bei uns gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte vergleichsweise leicht verfügbar sind. Zugegebenermaßen lockt das nur wenig neue Unternehmen an, weil es leicht ist, den deutschen Experten ins Ausland zu schaffen als das Unternehmen hierher, aber es ist ein wichtiger Standortvorteil für die, die schon hier sind, dass sie im Gegensatz zu vielen Konkurrenten eben ein heimisches Angebot von Fachkräften haben.



> Was würde wohl passieren, in Zeiten offener Grenzen, einer einheitlichen Währung und Zollfreiheit, wenn man die energieintensive Betriebe ihren Anteil an der EEG-Umlage zahlen lassen würde?



Ein kleiner Kreis von Industrieunternehmen mit ohnehin stetigem Jobabbau und ohne Zukunftsperspektive würde das Land ein paar Jahre früher verlassen/Pleite gehen, die Kosten für die Energiewende dadurch spürbar senken und so den Wandel der rückständigen deutschen Wirtschaft in eine zukunftstaugliche spürbar beschleunigen.



> Im Gegensatz zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Land (mit Ausnahme mancher europäischer Länder) hat einzig Deutschland seit den 70ern seinen CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich reduziert. Und gleichzeitig die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gesteigert.



Keine Kunst, wenn niemand anders soviele ineffiziente, dreckige DDR-Industriebetriebe und rheinische Stahlwerke hatte, die er dicht machen konnte. Deutschland ist wahrer Meister darin, sich die besten Bezugsjahre auszusuchen. Wie wäre es mit CO2-Minderungen seit 2000? Oder seit 1945? 1900? Warum besteht Deutschland immer auf "seit dem Höhepunkt des deutschen Wirtschaftswunders" oder "seit der Wiedervereinigung"? Klar, das andere Nationen keinen besonderen Bezug zu diesen Fixdaten haben.
Den Planeten interessiert am Ende aber ohnehin nur der Gesamtressourcenverbrauch. Und der ist in Deutschland 3,5 mal so hoch, wie sich ein Land dieser Größe erlauben könnte. (7 mal so hoch, wenn man noch so etwas wie "Natur" auf dem Planeten haben möchte)



> Am Ende entsteht das Problem durch das ungebremste Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika und Asien. Ein wachsener Wohlstand und eine gleichzeitig immer weiter wachsende Bevölkerung machts unmöglich, den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken.



Wir haben eine weitaus höhere Bevölkerungsdichte, also sollten wir wohl zuerst abbauen. Nur weil wir die Umwelt schon viel länger über Gebühr belasten und zerstören gibt es und das nicht das Recht, auch in Zukunft die größten Schweine zu sein.




Casurin schrieb:


> Und ja - es IST unmögliche für auch nur "halbwegs" moderne (sprich weniger als 50 jahre alte) Reaktoren zu explodieren. Ein Flugzeug das reinkracht? Kein Problem. Das können auch 3 sein.



Hängt von der Definition von "Explosion" ab. Eine chemische Detonation ist für jeden Reaktor, selbst für eine Kernwaffe, unmöglich. Ein Bersten unter Erzeugung einer Stoßwelle bekommt selbst ein nicht-nukleares Dampfkraftwerk hin und ganz sicher jeder Atomreaktor.



> Jeder Staumdamm ist leichter zu zerstören und da gibt es so einige die sofort Zehntausende leben fordern würden.



Als das letzte mal in Deutschland ein Staudamm zerstört werden sollte, brauchte es zwei Jahre militärische Vorbereitungen und Forschung, einen schweren Langstreckenbomber und das Äquivalent von 4,5 Tonnen TNT. Und das hat nur gereicht, um einen Spalt in die obere Hälfte zu schlagen, was zwar im Schnitt nicht einmal 1000 Tote je Damm zur Folge hatte. Mir wäre neu, dass militärische Sprengstoffe und Transpormittel "leicht" zu beschaffen sind, aber vier Typen mit Messer in Flugzeugen haben schon mal mehr Schaden angerichtet ohne überhaupt ein AKW treffen. Wenn man es nicht gerade auf Stromerzeugung oder Wasserversorgung abgesehen hat, sind Staudämme so ziemlich das dämlichste Ziel überhaupt, weil sie nun einmal dutzende bis hunderte Meter Dicke Betonklötze sind.




Jahtari schrieb:


> nur um es nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen:
> nein, sagte er nicht, in den q&a's machte "er" nur die Überschlagsrechnung:
> auf. Liesse sich sicher aber auch "relativ easy" errechnen.



Würde aber eben immer noch die Zahl zu einer Frage ergeben, die gar nicht relevant ist 



> [und übrigens: ist das die (meines Erachtens) bisher interessanteste Diskussion ever hier im Forum. (Abgesehen von einigen wenigen Entgleisungen).
> Das wollte ich heute unbedingt mal noch loswerden, so vorm zu Bett gehen. )



Im WPW hatten wir sowohl die Diskussion über Atomkraft und EE schon X-mal als auch einen aktuellen Thread zu Batterieautos. Klimabilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto
Nur eine News als Aufhänger ist neu. Deswegen ist es ja auch so traurig, dass einige AKW-Fans hier den gleichen Stuss verbreiten, der schon x-fach widerlegt wurde, ohne dass sie irgend eine Antwort auf die Argumente gehabt hätten.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast einen wichtigen Aspekt vergessen, die  fehlenden, oder besser sozialisierten Versicherungsleistungen:
> Risiko Atomkraft: Forscher errechnen horrende Haftpflicht-Kosten fuer AKW - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Einfach eine angemessene Haftpflichtsumme für Kernkraftwerke fordern, und der Spuk ist sofort vorbei.



Vergessen nicht, sondern nicht namentlich als Subvention respektive Folgeschaden abgehandelt, weil sich die Höhe dieses Geschenkes an die Atomindustrie leider eh nicht berechnen und somit nicht in die restliche Argumentation einbinden lässt. Das ist halt alles "doppelte Kosten pro kWh gegenüber erneuerbaren, kaum Regelbarkeit und dann auch noch einen unglaublichen Haufen nachgelagerter Probleme"

Außer besagtem Neanderthaler, der endlich brennende Stöcke ohne Reiben möchte, sollte eigentlich jeder Atomkraft verachten.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und was ist im Winter?
> Da scheint die Sonne nicht nur wenig und meist schwach, die Last"spitze" ist quasi dauerexistent - wenn es dunkel ist. Wo es keine Solarenergie gibt.



In den letzten Wintern haben wir regelmäßig deutsche Solarenergie nach Frankreich exportiert, weil eben noch mehr als genug Sonne scheint. Und mit vernünftig isolierten Häusern hat man im Winter auch keine Bedarfspeak, sondern mit zunehmender Klimaerwärmung eben eher im Sommer, wenn Kühlungsbedarf besteht. Passt genau zu Photovoltaik, auch wenn die im Winter in der Tat weniger Strom liefert. Wer dafür wortwörtlich richtig aufdreht: Windkraft, denn Sturm haben wir im Winter um so mehr, auch wenn das einige bayrische Almösis tief im hintersten Tal weiterhin nicht mitbekommen wollen, weil sie im Windschatten sitzen. Insgesamt ergänzen sich die beiden Energieformen sehr gut, die Kombination "windstill und bedeckt" ist ein extremes Ausnahmephänomen, dass wenn überhaupt nur wenige Tage und dann auch nur regional zu befürchten ist. Mit einem europäsichen Verbundnetz ODER mit größeren Zwischenspeichern ODER mit angepasster Regelung der Großindustriellen Verbrauchern kriegt man das in den Griff, mit allen dreien sowieso. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch, dass Wasserkraft gut regelbar ist und für solche Tage vorrätig gehalten werden kann. Notfalls braucht man halt ein paar Gaskraftwerke in Reserve.

AKWs & Co dagegen sind jeden Mittag überfordert und nicht mehr in der Lage, ohne Unterstützung den Bedarf zu decken und jede Nacht produzieren sie Energie, die nutzlos verheizt oder irgendwie mit großem Aufwand verschoben werden muss. Wie bereits erwähnt: Die Pumpspeicherkapazitäten, die wir haben, dienen vor allem dazu, die nächtlichen Überkapazitäten der ""Grundlast""-Kraftwerke verbrauchen zu können.



> Solange keine Lösung für ausreichend große Speichermöglichkeiten gefunden wurden, brauchen wir diese viele Grundproduktion.



Nein. Wir brauchen Spitzenproduktion. Die können WKAs zwar auch nicht bereitstellen (PV dagegen relativ gut), aber Grundlast IST KEIN PROBLEM.



> Der Langstreckentransport von Strom ist auch so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Die Effizienz leidet mit zunehmender Leitungslänge durch Übertragungswiderstände enorm - nicht umsonst forscht man viel an Supraleitern... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in der Hinsicht schon die deutsche Nord-Süd-Trasse ein Problem wäre. Aber da dann noch über skandinavischen Strom nachzudenken?



Wir haben bereits skandinavische Trassen bis Norddeutschland und es ist überhaupt kein Problem. Sachen wie Desertec hätten etwas Entwicklung benötigt, aber Höchstspannungsgleichstromtrassen innerhalb der EU stehen nur von einer Schwierigkeit: Der Engstirnigkeit unionspolitischer Dunkeltalbewohner, die den Bau südlich der Mittelgebirge unmöglich machen.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn es dann mal keinen Wind gibt? Keine ausreichende Menge gespeichert ist?



In ganz Europa? Und gleichzeitig schaltet jemand die Sonne ab? Und die Wasserkraftwerke in Alpen und Skandinavien sind alle leer? Unwahrscheinlich. Aber ja: Dann hätten wir ein Problem.
Genauso wie wir ein Problem haben, wenn in einem heißen Sommer den AKWs und einigen fossilen Kraftwerken das Kühlwasser ausgeht. Letzteres ist übrigens alles andere als unwahrscheinlich, sondern schon mehrfach vorgekommen und in Zukunft regelmäßig zu erwarten. Also nein: EE haben keine 100%ige Versorgungssicherheit. Aber eine höhere als bisherige Lösungen und die scheint ja den meisten Leuten gereicht zu haben.



> Dann müssen diese Gaskraftwerke aber auch erstmal in ausreichender Anzahl gebaut und genutzt werden... Und auch eine gewisse Versorgungssicherheit festgestellt werden.
> Russland ist politisch eine reichlich unsichere Quelle und ob Norwegen unseren Bedarf so umfassend decken könnte?



Wir können schon heute den gesamten Gasbedarf vieler Wochen aus den vorhandenen Speichern decken, weitere einzurichten wäre relativ einfach. Mehr braucht es für ein Back-Up-System, dass nur 5-6 mal im Jahrzehnt Extremfälle überbrückt, auch nicht. Der Gesamtverbrauch wäre gering und vermutlich sogar aus deutschen Vorkommen zu decken, idealerweise würden wir die Speicher mittelfristig mit Syntehesgas füllen, und die Speicher sorgen dafür, dass kurzfristige Spitzen problemlos bewältigt werden können. Nur die Kraftwerke selbst müssten halt vorrätig gehalten werden - und nicht abgebaut, wie in den letzten Jahren, als Gaskraftwerke zugunsten von billigerem Kohlestrom vom Netz gingen.



> Interessant wäre u.U., ob man alte Kohlekraftwerke auf Gas umrüsten kann und falls ja, ob das wirtschaftlich machbar ist. Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet in einem Kraftwerk, wo man vor einigen Jahren die Kohlekessel abgeschaltet hat. Jetzt läufts auf Gas - die Turbinen dafür waren aber schon zu Kohlezeiten vorhanden...



Eine Dampfturbine kann mit jeder Wärmequelle arbeiten, auch AKW-Turbinen ließen sich so weiter verwenden, aber direkte Gasturbinen arbeiten effizienter und sind nicht so teuer. Das muss man im Einzelfall durchrechnen und wir mit Blick auf benötigte Back-Up-Leistung auch gemacht. Das nette an den KKW und AKW-Standorten ist aber eher die gute elektrische Anbindung. (Und natürlich haben CSU & Co ein Interesse daran, dass der Norden weiterhin bei ihnen Strom einkaufen und damit Gewinne bescheren muss, anstatt umgekehrt Strom zu verkaufen. Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn man jetzt mit viel Engagement den Länderfinanzausgleich abwürgt und dann in ein paar Jahren selbst betteln muss, weil man keine AKW-Subventionen und -Einkünfte mehr hat.)



> denn ansonsten müssten so dermaßen viele regelbaren Kraftwerke vorgehalten werden, dass das in einem wirtschaftlichen Disaster endet.



Tatsächlich ist das kein wirtschaftliches Desaster, sondern gängige Praxis. Sämtliche Photovoltaikanlagen werden für leicht bedecktes Durchschnittswetter konstruiert. Zur Mittagszeit an Sonnentagen könnten die meisten Anlagen (solange es nicht zu heiß wird) mehr als die sogenannte "Peak"-Leistung liefern, aber man installiert gar nicht erst die nötige Wandlerleistung um das einzuspeisen, weil es sich nicht lohnt, auf Produktionsspitzen zu dimensionieren. Stattdessen installiert man soviel Zellen zusätzlich, dass man auch mittelmäßigen Bedingungen noch die gewünschte effektive Leistung hat nur in Worst-Case-Szenarien auf andere Stromquellen zurückgreifen muss. Das mag jetzt verschwenderisch anmuten, aber selbst mit dieser Verschwendung ist Solarenergie eben immer noch viel billiger, als Atomstrom.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist leider wieder falsch.
> 
> Die Stromaufnahme wird nur durch den Innenwiderstand der verlegten Leitungen begrenzt.



Äh - der aufgenommene Strom ist aber nicht das gleiche wie die aufgenomme Leistung und selbst erstgenannter hängt von der Leistung ab. Sonst könnte ich eine 5 W 6 V Glühlampe an die Steckdose hängen und sie würde mit 5 W Verbrauch/0,5 W Leuchtkraft rumleuchten, der Leiter hat schließlich den gleichen Querschnitt. Stattdessen wird sie durchbrennen, weil bei höherer Spannung entsprechend mehr Strom fließt. Analog schluckt ein und dieselbe Herdplatte mit ein und demselben Leiter mehr Leistung, wenn sie an 250 V statt an 210 V betrieben wird. Mit sinkender Spannung im Netz sinkt also auch die Leistung der angehängten Verbraucher, zumindest solange es entsprechend einfach aufgebaute Systeme sind. Das sind die ganzen größeren Verbraucher aber schon aus Kostengründen - niemand baut ein nachregelndes Schaltnetzteil für einen Wasserkocher.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, der Widerstand der Verbraucher ist natürlich temperaturabhängig. Sind die Heizspiralen aber im Wasser, ändert sich die Temperatur nicht wirklich, oder besser gesagt so wenig, dass es keinen Einfluss hat. Der Leitungswiderstand ist blödsinn, denn der geht gegen null.



Sry., meine Gute.
das ist leider auch wieder falsch. 

Der Verbrauch in Watt angegeben, errechnet sich aus Spannung mal Strom.

Der Innenwiderstand  bewirkt doch letztendlich die elektrische Absicherung unseres Stromnetzes. 
Ohne Widerstand wäre doch eine verlustfreie Übertragung der Energie möglich.
Momentan gibt es sowas aber nicht.

@ Headcresh

Ja, ist habe sowas wal gelernt. zwar nicht Elektriker,
aber sowas in der Richtung..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry., meine Gute.
> das leider auch wieder falsch.


Was wilst Du uns sagen? Es stimmt nicht . Du hast bisher, z.B. mit Aussagen wie, dass der Innenwiderstand der Stromleitungen eine Relevanz hat, ziemlich viel gefährliche Aussagen getroffen. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch in Watt angegeben, errechnet sich aus Spannung mal Strom.


Und wenn die Spannung sinkt, sinkt der Stromfluss und die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt massiv, je nach Art des Widerstandes im Quadrat zur Spannung, zumindest bei ohmschen Verbrauchern. Frag Deinen Meister. Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, dir die Grundlagen zu erklären.

Lies es Dir einfach nochmal in Ruhe durch, ab Seite 107 geht es um Stromfluss
https://www.ei.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/m...aed1d407bf278fb37275fbe/Skript GdE1 Farbe.pdf

In sehr einfachen Worten und ohne höhere Mathemik ist es hier beschrieben.
Stromstaerke, Spannung und Widerstand — Grundwissen Physik

Hier z,B, eine einfache Grafik aus dem Link, geht zwar um Gleichstrom, ist aber im ersten Ansatz egal, darum sagte ich ja ohmscher Verbraucher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Also ich hab das auch gelernt und iU hat vollkommen recht.
Aber ich glaube du verstehst einfach nicht was sie sagt, wie schon beim Verbraucher. Das sagt mir einfach, dass du nicht im Thema bist weil du die Ausdrucksweise sonst nicht missverstehen würdest.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Sry, dann habe ich mich wohl geirrt.  

Um das mal ganz klar zu sagen,
in das Stromnetz muss permanent genau die Strommenge eingespeist werden,
welche auch momentan benötigt wird. 

Wenn die Spannung sinkt, sinkt auch der Verbrauch,
aber nur in Grenzen von ca. 5-10%, danach kommt ein Blackout.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich hab das auch gelernt und iU hat vollkommen recht.
> Aber ich glaube du verstehst einfach nicht was sie sagt, wie schon beim Verbraucher. Das sagt mir einfach, dass du nicht im Thema bist weil du die Ausdrucksweise sonst nicht missverstehen würdest.



Das könnte schon sein. Bin auch nur ein Mensch.

Für wirkliche sachgerechte Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, dann habe ich mich wohl geirrt.
> 
> Um das mal ganz klar zu sagen,
> in das Stromnetz muss permanent genau die Strommenge eingespeist werden,
> ...


Das ist auch nur eine grobe Schätzung von mir. Denn viele Verbrauchen sind keine ohmschen Verbraucher, sondern induktive, wie die meisten Elektromotoren. Und die ziehen in der Tat, wie Du es sagst, eine bestimmte Leistung, da ist die Spannung in den kleinen Grenzen egal, da kommt es auf den Phasenwinkel an. Darum sinkt unter hoher Belastung in Netz auch die Frequenz. Aber da reden wir von minimalen Grenzen. 50Hz sollen es sein, und die sollten tunlichst eingehalten werden. Und wenn in der Grafik "Lastabwurf" steht, bedeutet das, das bewußt Teile des Verbraucher abgeschaltet werden. Das erlebt man tagtäglicvh z.B. in Indien. Bei uns eigentlich nie.
aktuelle Netzfrequenz (47,5-52,5Hz) - Netzfrequenz.info

Die Aussage, dass das, was verbraucht wird auch eingespeist werden muss und zwar in der Gegenwart und ohne wirkliche Puffer, ist im ersten Ansatz richtig, im zweiten Ansatz muss man genauer schauen und sieht, dass  der Verbrauch natürlich davon abhängt, was eingespewist wird. Reden wir von 2% sind das bei 50GW Leistung immerhin 1GW, also ein ganzes Kernkraftwerk. Darum muss mit nichten auf das Watt genau eingespeist werden. Im übertragen Sinne kann man sagen, jede Küche muss exakt soviel kochen, wie gegessen wird. Und, wann isst Du? Wenn die Küche es liefert. 

Viel schlimmer ist das Problem der Stromübertragung. Man darf nicht durchschnittlich auf die gesamte Bundesrepublik schauen, sondern muss jeden Punkt betrachten. Und da kann es sehr schnell zu großen Problemen kommen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, dann habe ich mich wohl geirrt.



Das nennt man alternative Wissenschaft -- bei Flacherdlern sehr beliebt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das nennt man alternative Wissenschaft -- bei Flacherdlern sehr beliebt.


Du bist böööse, jeder kramt man falsch in der Erinnerung des Wissens herum. Das passiert Dir wie mir auch.  Darum reden Menschen und tauschen sich aus


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das nennt man alternative Wissenschaft -- bei Flacherdlern sehr beliebt. [/QUOTE
> Wer lebt denn hier im Flachland?
> 
> @ interessierter User
> ...


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Hier mal etwas zum Thema "Strom speichern": Vulkansteine speichern gruenen Strom im Hafen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

Finde ich sehr interessant!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ich finde es immer interessant wie viele Redakteure ausrechnen was man braucht, wenn man alles benötigte nur mit einer Lösung speichern würde.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas zum Thema "Strom speichern": Vulkansteine speichern gruenen Strom im Hafen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> 
> Finde ich sehr interessant!



Das ist doch Pillepalle. 

Was glaubst du denn, warum kein führender Politiker mal die Wahrheit sagt,
was die Kosten des Klimawandels für jeden Bürger ausmacht?

Richtig, denn dann geht die Post ab.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer interessant wie viele Redakteure ausrechnen was man braucht, wenn man alles benötigte nur mit einer Lösung speichern würde.


Das heisst ja nicht, dass man Deutschland weit und flächendeckend, nur Vulkansteine einsetzen soll.
Die haben doch nur Zahlen/Fakten dazu genannt. Ausgerechnet wurden die bestimmt vom Betreiber bzw deren Ingeneure.
Also ich finde die Idee sehr gut, wenn die Zahlen so stimmen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das heisst ja nicht, dass man Deutschland weit und flächendeckend, nur Vulkansteine einsetzen soll.



Na das nicht, aber man findet kaum einen Artikel der einen guten Mix der Möglichkeiten nennt.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das heisst ja nicht, dass man Deutschland weit und flächendeckend, nur Vulkansteine einsetzen soll.
> Die haben doch nur Zahlen/Fakten dazu genannt. Ausgerechnet wurden die bestimmt vom Betreiber bzw deren Ingeneure.
> Also ich finde die Idee sehr gut, wenn die Zahlen so stimmen.



Ja sicher, kleine Schritte führen auch zum Ziel. 

Irgendwie bin ich doch pessimistisch, dass wir das noch packen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, kleine Schritte führen auch zum Ziel.
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich doch pessimistisch, dass wir das noch packen.


Ob wir das noch packen... da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.
Aber ich finde gut das es neue Ideen gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob wir das noch packen... da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.
> Aber ich finde gut das es neue Ideen gibt.



Die Zeit rennt uns aber weg. 

Ich werde jetzt gleich den Rechner mal runterfahren,
und die Beine hochlegen,
das ist die beste Art, Strom zu sparen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt gleich den Rechner mal runterfahren,
> und die Beine hochlegen,
> das ist die beste Art, Strom zu sparen.


Ich mache auch nicht mehr so lange... schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Pillepalle.
> 
> Was glaubst du denn, warum kein führender Politiker mal die Wahrheit sagt,
> was die Kosten des Klimawandels für jeden Bürger ausmacht?
> ...



Das glaubst Du doch  nicht wirklich? Der Volker ist abseits von der täglichen Maloche einfach mal nur eins: stinkend faul. und das zieht sich leider Gottes bis hin zum sich Gedanken über irgendwelche komplexere Vorgänge zu machen. Volker würde in dem Fall sicher nichts anderes tun als abzuwinken und seine Plastikabfälle weiterhin in die nächstbeste freie Mülltonne schmeißen und bei der nächsten Wahl die "A"fD wählen. Damit "die da oben" mal sehen, wo der Hammer hängt. 
[Ja, ich weiss: das trifft bei weitem nicht auf alle zu - aber bis wir da beim Umdenken eine kritische Masse erreichen muss wohl erst *noch* heftigeres passieren.]


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich mache auch nicht mehr so lange... schönen Abend noch!



Danke , ebenso.

Und ...


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt: Union und FDP haben die deutsche Solarwirtschaft in den Ruin getrieben, die Chinesen haben sich dann aus der Konkursmasse die Perlen rausgepickt.


Das ist eher ein netter Nebeneffekt der Globalisierung, die von allen so hoch gelobt wird. Die Chinesen sind nicht nur sehr viel billiger (Umweltschutz, Arbeitnehmerrechte und Menschenrechte sind dort ein Fremdwort), die zwingen einem noch zu Joint Ventures und damit automatisch zu einem Technologietransfer. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - Lüge? Die Strompreise für Großverbraucher in Deutschland gehören mit zu den niedrigsten überhaupt!


Ja, weil wir die Strompreise über die EEG-Umlage niedrig halten. Müssen die energieintensiven Unternehmen die im gleichen Maße bezahlen, wären die Unternehmen schneller weg wie du schauen würdest. Nicht nur würden dann die hohen Lohnkosten, die hohen Lohnnebenkosten und die hohen Kosten durch die enormen Umweltschutzmaßnahmen die Attraktivität verringern, sondern auch die hohen Energiekosten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Sozialsysteme und Lohnniveau sorgen übrigens dafür, dass bei uns gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte vergleichsweise leicht verfügbar sind. Zugegebenermaßen lockt das nur wenig neue Unternehmen an, weil es leicht ist, den deutschen Experten ins Ausland zu schaffen als das Unternehmen hierher, aber es ist ein wichtiger Standortvorteil für die, die schon hier sind, dass sie im Gegensatz zu vielen Konkurrenten eben ein heimisches Angebot von Fachkräften haben.


Wie du schon feststellst, nur wenige neue Unternehmen werden angelockt. Viel viel mehr Unternehmen verdrücken sich hingegen wegen den zunehmend hohen Kosten ins Ausland oder gehen wegen des ausländischen Konkurrenzdruckes pleite. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Kreis von Industrieunternehmen mit ohnehin stetigem Jobabbau und ohne Zukunftsperspektive würde das Land ein paar Jahre früher verlassen/Pleite gehen, die Kosten für die Energiewende dadurch spürbar senken und so den Wandel der rückständigen deutschen Wirtschaft in eine zukunftstaugliche spürbar beschleunigen.


In Zeiten offener Grenzen und dem Abbau von Zöllen und Handelshemmnissen hat einzig derjenige eine Zukunftsperspektive, der billiger ist. Fachkräfte und Wissen hat das Ausland mittlerweile mehr wie genügend, haben westliche Unternehmen doch genügend Fachwissen ins Ausland transferiert. Du würdest also unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen mit deiner Einstellung einzig dafür sorgen, dass Deutschland noch schneller an Wohlstand und Zukunftstauglichkeit verliert. Wir können nämlich preislich schlicht nicht mithalten, wenn wir unser Sozialsystem und unser Lohnniveau halten wollen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Kunst, wenn niemand anders soviele ineffiziente, dreckige DDR-Industriebetriebe und rheinische Stahlwerke hatte, die er dicht machen konnte. Deutschland ist wahrer Meister darin, sich die besten Bezugsjahre auszusuchen. Wie wäre es mit CO2-Minderungen seit 2000? Oder seit 1945? 1900? Warum besteht Deutschland immer auf "seit dem Höhepunkt des deutschen Wirtschaftswunders" oder "seit der Wiedervereinigung"? Klar, das andere Nationen keinen besonderen Bezug zu diesen Fixdaten haben.


Vielleicht besteht Deutschland immer auf diesem Höhepunkt, weil gerade deshalb unsere Einsparungen so beachtlich sind? 
Wir hatten eine starke Wirtschaft, die über die Zeit auch kontinuierlich gewachsen ist. Gleichzeitig ist unser Wohlstand gestiegen - Trotzdem haben wir unseren CO2-Ausstoß kontinuierlich gesenkt. Der größte Teil der Länder hat den CO2-Ausstoß bestenfalls gehalten, wenn nicht, dann mehr oder weniger stark gesteigert. 
Liste der groessten Kohlenstoffdioxidemittenten – Wikipedia

Seit den 70ern betrachtet um immerhin 25%. Seit den 2000 betrachtet immerhin um 10%. 

Wenn man die CO2-Emissionen pro Kopf beachtet, sieht unser Einsparschnitt angesichts dessen, dass wir die größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa sind, noch viel besser aus.
Liste der Laender nach CO2-Emission – Wikipedia

Kaum ein Land hat seinen CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf so stark gesenkt wie Deutschland. Selbst in Europa sind 50% seit den 70ern bzw. ca. 10% seit 2000 eher eine Ausnahme denn die Regel. Gerade aufgrund unseres hohen Wohlstandes und der Leistungsfähigkeit unserer Wirtschaft ist dies beachtlich. Länder die speziell seit 2000 prozentual höhere Einsparungen erreicht haben haben dies auch ausgehend von einem höheren Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß erreicht, wie Deutschland ihn 2000 aufgewiesen hat. Länder die beim Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß absolut besser dastehen wie Deutschland haben i.d.R. auch keine so leistungsfähige Wirtschaft und nen geringeren Wohlstand.

Dass Länder wo der deutliche Großteil aller Einwohner einen geringeren Wohlstand haben und oft ungebildeter sind einen deutlich geringeren CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf haben ist doch mehr wie klar. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben eine weitaus höhere Bevölkerungsdichte, also sollten wir wohl zuerst abbauen. Nur weil wir die Umwelt schon viel länger über Gebühr belasten und zerstören gibt es und das nicht das Recht, auch in Zukunft die größten Schweine zu sein.


Wiegesagt, angesichts unseres Wohlstandes wüsste ich nicht, wieso wir abbauen sollten. Trotz einer kontinuierlich stärkeren Wirtschaft und mehr Einwohnern haben wir unseren CO2-Ausstoß gesenkt. 
Was meinst du was passiert, wenn in Indien, China, dem nahen Osten oder Afrika immer mehr Menschen geboren werden und gleichzeitig der Wohlstand in den Ländern steigt? Der CO2-Ausstoß wird so dermaßen explodieren, dass unsere Einsparungen dagegen ein Fliegenschiss sind. 

Zumal die Nahrungsmittelversorgung dann sogar das größere Problem wird, wenn in diesen Gefilden weiterhin die Bevölkerung so stark und der Wohlstand steigt. Da ist der CO2-Ausstoß dann noch das geringste Problem. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den letzten Wintern haben wir regelmäßig deutsche Solarenergie nach Frankreich exportiert, weil eben noch mehr als genug Sonne scheint.


Deshalb hatten wir über den vergangenen Wintern auch schonmal Versorgungsengpässe?
Deutsches Stromnetz in einem kritischen Zustand

Oder wie jetzt kürzlich sogar im Sommer?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und mit vernünftig isolierten Häusern hat man im Winter auch keine Bedarfspeak, sondern mit zunehmender Klimaerwärmung eben eher im Sommer, wenn Kühlungsbedarf besteht.


Was auch kein Wunder ist - die Dämmung hält auch im Sommer die Hitze drin. Klar, dass es dann Klimaanlagen braucht, wenn die Hitze anders nicht mehr aus der Wohnung/dem Haus kommt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Insgesamt ergänzen sich die beiden Energieformen sehr gut, die Kombination "windstill und bedeckt" ist ein extremes Ausnahmephänomen, dass wenn überhaupt nur wenige Tage und dann auch nur regional zu befürchten ist. Mit einem europäsichen Verbundnetz ODER mit größeren Zwischenspeichern


Deshalb war jetzt auch bei den Strommängeln die Netzfrequenz im gesamteuropäischen Raum eingebrochen. Weil das europäische Verbundnetz auch so wahnsinnige Kapazitätsreserven gehabt hat. 
Und vorallem: Das wurde scheinbar NUR dadurch verursacht, dass man hier in Deutschland zu wenig Strom eingespeist hat. 

So wahnsinnig selten sind die Kombinationen windstill und bedeckt wohl nicht. Da braucht nur der Wetterbericht mal nicht stimmen... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ODER mit angepasster Regelung der Großindustriellen Verbrauchern kriegt man das in den Griff, mit allen dreien sowieso.


Oh, eine gute Idee. Den Wirtschaftsstandort noch unattraktiver machen, indem man auch noch die Versorgungssicherheit bewusst in Frage stellt/mindert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Notfalls braucht man halt ein paar Gaskraftwerke in Reserve.


Die die Kosten nur in die Höhe treiben, wenn sie nicht laufen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pumpspeicherkapazitäten, die wir haben, dienen vor allem dazu, die nächtlichen Überkapazitäten der ""Grundlast""-Kraftwerke verbrauchen zu können.


Genau dafür sind die Pumpspeicher auch gedacht? Damit die Kapazitäten dann genutzt werden können, wenn es mal wieder Versorgungsengpässe stimmt, weil der Wetterbricht mal wieder nicht gestimmt hat. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Wir brauchen Spitzenproduktion. Die können WKAs zwar auch nicht bereitstellen (PV dagegen relativ gut), aber Grundlast IST KEIN PROBLEM.


Wiegesagt - wenn Grundlast kein Problem ist, wo kommen dann unsere Versorgungsengpässe der jüngsten Zeit her? Und jetzt willst du noch mehr Grundlast abbauen? 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits skandinavische Trassen bis Norddeutschland und es ist überhaupt kein Problem.


... welche noch nicht für eine Versorgungssicherheit zwingend notwendig sind. Wird der skandinavische Strom irgendwann mal für die Versorgungssicherheit hierzulande zwingend notwendig, wird man die Probleme und vorallem den Infrastrukturaufwand für den Langstreckentransport von Strom zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Was meinst du wohl, wieso sind Kraftwerke immer quer im Land verteilt, anstatt ihn an zentraler Stelle zu produzieren? Sicher nicht, weil der Langstreckentransport "kein Problem" ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In ganz Europa? Und gleichzeitig schaltet jemand die Sonne ab? Und die Wasserkraftwerke in Alpen und Skandinavien sind alle leer? Unwahrscheinlich. Aber ja: Dann hätten wir ein Problem.


Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Wiegesagt... Das Problem der überlasteten Stromnetze hatten wir in ganz Europa.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie wir ein Problem haben, wenn in einem heißen Sommer den AKWs und einigen fossilen Kraftwerken das Kühlwasser ausgeht. Letzteres ist übrigens alles andere als unwahrscheinlich, sondern schon mehrfach vorgekommen und in Zukunft regelmäßig zu erwarten. Also nein: EE haben keine 100%ige Versorgungssicherheit. Aber eine höhere als bisherige Lösungen und die scheint ja den meisten Leuten gereicht zu haben.


Wo haben die EEs denn eine höhere Versorgungssicherheit? An solche Nachrichten, dass die Versorgungssicherheit gefährdert ist, kann ich zu Zeiten von mehr Kohle- und Atomstrom nun wirklich nicht erinnern. Das Problem haben wir doch erst, seit der Strombedarf zunehmend auf EEs gedeckt werden soll. 
Warm war es in früheren Sommern auch. Da hat es dann gereicht, einzelne Kraftwerke vom Netz zu nehmen. Diese Möglichkeit hat man heute nicht mehr so wirklich - weil schlicht nicht mehr genügend Reserven vorhanden sind. Muss heute ein Kraftwerk vom Netz, besteht ein großes Potenzial von Versorgungsengpässen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir können schon heute den gesamten Gasbedarf vieler Wochen aus den vorhandenen Speichern decken, weitere einzurichten wäre relativ einfach. Mehr braucht es für ein Back-Up-System, dass nur 5-6 mal im Jahrzehnt Extremfälle überbrückt, auch nicht.


Und was ist, wenn diese Vorräte mal alle sind? Russland sitzt in der Angelegenheit am längeren Hebel... 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Gesamtverbrauch wäre gering und vermutlich sogar aus deutschen Vorkommen zu decken,


So wahnsinnig viele Erdgasvorkommen hat Deutschland nicht. Selbst jetzt sind wir auf Importgas angewiesen - und das, obwohl die Deutschen Erdgasvorkommen sogar überstrapaziert werden. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit um die deutsche Erdgasproduktion zu erhöhen, wäre auf Erdgasvorkommen in Schiefergestein zurückzugreifen. Fracking willst du aber garantiert auch nicht - es ist extrem umweltschädlich und obendrein richtig teuer.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Kleiner Tipp: zerstückelt doch nicht andere Beiträge so dermaßen. Da hat man keine Lust mehr zu lesen.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: StabilitÃ¤t des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefÃ¤hrdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Viel viel mehr Unternehmen verdrücken sich hingegen wegen den zunehmend hohen Kosten ins Ausland oder gehen wegen des ausländischen Konkurrenzdruckes pleite.


Oder weil schlicht und ergreifend dort Leute an der Spitze sind, die dort nie hätten hingehört. Denn es bleibt die Frage warum sich z.B. Trigema bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und die Beschäftigten dort mehr als nur den Mindestlohn bekommen. Und wenn man die Preise dann mit denen von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein) vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen produzieren lassen, sie nicht teurer sondern teilweise sogar günstiger sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

So wirklich viele Infos findet man wegen der Rechtsform zwar nicht. 
Da bestünde aber eine sehr wahrscheinliche Möglichkeit: Indem schlicht mit einer geringeren Rendite gearbeitet wird. Ist ja jetzt kein großes Geheimnis, dass bei vielen Markenartikeln Preise verlangt werden, die um ein Vielfaches über den Produktionskosten liegen. Und die Preise auch alleine deshalb höher sind, weil Marke X draufsteht. 

Obendrein wären schlicht auch geringere Marketingausgaben möglich. Denn zugegeben: Trigema hat mir bis eben nix gesagt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> @ interessierter User
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, dass Induktivitäten Blindströme erzeugen, welche ja irgendwie kompensiert werden müssen?


Da beginnt ja der Ärger mit der Übertragung des Stromes

Wenn Dich das Thema intetressiert, wirst Du auf dieser Seite sehr viel interessantes finden. Den lese ich regelmäßig, um auf dem Stand zu bleiben, also die Energiechroniken. Da kann man stundenlang lesen ...
Leitseite von Udo Leuschner
ENERGIE-CHRONIK, eine monatliche ?bersicht der wichtigsten Ereignisse in Energiewirtschaft und -politik

Hier geht es z.B. um Phasenschieber
Phasenschieber ersetzt Blindleistung des KKW Grafenrheinfeld


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Denn zugegeben: Trigema hat mir bis eben nix gesagt.


Selbst mir als jemand der nicht aus den gebrauchten Bundesländern stammt, sagt Trigema etwas.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Poulton schrieb:


> Selbst mir als jemand der nicht aus den gebrauchten Bundesländern stammt, sagt Trigema etwas.



Wie kann man Trigema nicht kennen?

Ich kaufe seit Jahren dort einen großen Teil meine Kleidung und bin bis dato eigentlich immer mit der Qualität im Verhältnis zum Preis zufrieden gewesen. Etwas das ich von vielen anderen Herstellern unbedingt uneingeschränkt behaupten kann.


----------



## Skynet1982 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird verbraucht, was ins Netz eingespeist wird. So herum ist es richtiger.



Das ist natürlich Quatsch, die Generatordrehzahl im Kraftwerk  wird anhand der Lasten ( Verbraucher) geregelt. Wird mehr Leistung abgefordert, sinkt die Drehzahl und damit die Frequenz, die logische Konsequenz ist, dass das Kraftwerk nachlegen muss um innerhalb des vorgeschriebenen Frequenzbereichs zu bleiben. Umgekehrt darf der Generator nicht zu schnell laufen und  der Erzeuger muss gedrosselt werden.  Alles andere wäre auch Unsinn. Einige Kraftwerkstypen können das halt besser oder genau gesagt, schneller ausregeln (Gas) als andere (Kernenergie, Kohle). 

Jeder Wechselspannungsmotor im Netz läuft beispielsweise mit oder mit einem Vielfachen der Generatordrehzahl (sofern kein Frequenzumrichter, USV Anlage und ähnliches vorgehangen ist). Mann stelle sich vor, es würde nur eine bestimmte Leistung im Netz bereitgestellt, die verbraucht werden kann und plötzlich schmeißt jemand seinen 500 KW Kaltwassersatz an. Das hat auch was mit Netzqualität zu tun, die im übrigen bei uns in Europa im Weltweiten Vergleich sehr gut ist. In Deutschland regelt das die DIN EN 60038. 

Die zulässige +-10%  Spannungsabweichung durch die Energieversorger am Hausanschluss hat im Übrigen mit der Energieübertragung zu tun und nichts mit einer Lastregelung. Kabel und Leitungen sind nunmal keine Supraleiter und gerade bei Stichleitungen hat der letzte Verbraucher in der Straße  weniger Spannung am Hausanschluss anliegen als der erste Verbraucher direkt neben dem MS/NS Transformator. Bei deiner Herdplatte musst du beispielsweise auch noch den Spannungsabfall ab Hausanschluss zurechnen, der kann auch nochmal üblicherweise bis zu 3 % betragen (ist abhängig von den TAB des örtlichen Netzbetreibers), bei alten Elektroinstallationen durchaus auch mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Skynet1982 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Quatsch,


Auch Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Es geht um Ursache und Wirkung.



Skynet1982 schrieb:


> Wird mehr Leistung abgefordert, sinkt die Drehzahl und damit die Frequenz,


Das sage ich doch, die Verbraucher passen sich der eingespeisten Leistung an, denn mehr als eingespeist wird, können sie nicht verbrauchen. In sehr kleinen Grenzen ist das Netz also selbststabilierend. Wenn  zu wenig Leistung eingespeist wird, sinkt die Netzfrequenz und die induktiven Verbrauchen reagieren mit sinkender Drehzahl und oder sinkendem Stromverbrauch. Ebenso sinkt die Spannung und die ohmschen Verbraucher nehmen weniger Leistung aus dem Netz.



Skynet1982 schrieb:


> die logische Konsequenz ist, dass das Kraftwerk nachlegen muss um innerhalb des vorgeschriebenen Frequenzbereichs zu bleiben.


Aha, das sage ich doch. Wenn der Kraftwerksbetreiber mehr Leistung verkaufen kann, und davon lebt er,  erhöht er die Leistung der Kraftwerke, um wieder in den idealen Bereich von 50Hz und 230V zu kommen. Denn, wie ich schon sagte, die Verbraucher verbrauchen die Leistung, die die Kraftwerke einstellen. 

Insgesamt reicht es, wenn die Kraftwerke auf ca. 0,5% genau regeln, weniger ist besser, viel besser. Und in der Regel achten die Kraftwerksbetreiber darauf, dass es am Ende des Tages in Summe 0% Abweichung werden, man also mal eine etwas höhere Frequenz und mal eine etwas tiefere im Netz hat.

War das jetzt so schwer?


----------



## Skynet1982 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Weißt du eigentlich was alles von der Netzfrequenz abhängt?  Uhren in allen möglichen Geräten beispielsweise.  Genau deshalb beträgt die Netzfrequenz idealerweise 50 HZ. Liegt sie darunter, laufen die Uhren langsamer, weshalb dann versucht wird diese Verlangsamung wieder aufzuholen indem man die Frequenz leicht über 50Hz anhebt. 

Die Verbraucher passen sich eben nicht dem Erzeuger an sondern umgekehrt! Das hat nichts mit Kommerz zu tun, das war schon im Kommunismus so ! Und nebenbei bemerkt : Welcher Wasserkocher benötigt mehr Energie um ein Liter Wasser zum Sieden zu bringen: Der mit 500W oder der mit 1000W? Na?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass das, was verbraucht wird auch eingespeist werden muss und zwar in der Gegenwart und ohne wirkliche Puffer, ist im ersten Ansatz richtig, im zweiten Ansatz muss man genauer schauen und sieht, dass  der Verbrauch natürlich davon abhängt, was eingespewist wird. Reden wir von 2% sind das bei 50GW Leistung immerhin 1GW, also ein ganzes Kernkraftwerk. Darum muss mit nichten auf das Watt genau eingespeist werden. Im übertragen Sinne kann man sagen, jede Küche muss exakt soviel kochen, wie gegessen wird. Und, wann isst Du? Wenn die Küche es liefert.



Es sind nicht annähernd 2%, die Unterschiede sind viel geringer. Letztlich ist das Netz auch nur ein geschlossenes Stromkreislauf und dank Wechselstrom kann man nicht einmal von einer Kapazität als Pseudo-Kondensator sprechen. Aber eine Reihe der Verbraucher und Produzenten ist eben selbststabilisierend. Wie du schon gesagt hast: Bei zu hoher Last verschiebt sich die Netzfrequenz. Das ist (afaik) nichtsweiter als die direkte Auswirkung der höheren Last auf die Generatoren und somit Turbinen: Wird zuviel Strom benötigt, steigt der Widerstand und die Drehzahl fällt. Ähnlich wie ein zusätzlicher Verbraucher die Trittzahl am Fahrrad senkt, wenn man nicht fester Tritt. Auf dieser unteresten Ebene hat man schon die elektrischen Unterschiede ausgeglichen und in mechanische abgeleitet - die Schwungmasse der Turbinen wirkt tatsächlich direkt netzstabilisierend. Damit die Frequenzschwankungen nicht über 1% wachsen, puffert man dann schon nicht mehr elektrisch, sondern regelt aktiv die Dampfzufuhr (und ehe man die Heizleistung im Kessel/Kern anpasst, greifen erstmal Batteriespeicher und dann regelbare Wasserkraftwerke für Schwankungen im Minutenbereich)




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein netter Nebeneffekt der Globalisierung, die von allen so hoch gelobt wird. Die Chinesen sind nicht nur sehr viel billiger (Umweltschutz, Arbeitnehmerrechte und Menschenrechte sind dort ein Fremdwort), die zwingen einem noch zu Joint Ventures und damit automatisch zu einem Technologietransfer.



Das ist der gängige Weg bei all den Unternehmen, die in Asien investieren wollen. Direkt unmöglich, sie müssen alles dem chinesischen Staat überlassen und bekommen dann einen 49% Anteil am Ergebnis. Im Falle der Solarbranche war das afaik aber tatsächlich nicht nötig. Der jahrelange schwarz-gelbe Hickhack um die EEG-Umlage hat den heimischen Markt komplett trockengelegt und die Unternehmen waren zwar weltweit führend und hatten angefangen, im Ausland aktiv zu werden, aber es waren immer noch echte mittelständische Unternehmen. Und die überleben das nicht, wenn der heimische Markt wegbricht. Da hat niemand sein Know-How in ein chinesisches Joint Venture verlagert, die sind schlicht an politisch herbeigeführten Auftragsmangel Pleite gegangen. (vermutlich hatte die FDP keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft und hat zuuuuufällig alles falsch gemacht) Die Chinesen haben sich dann das, was sie nicht schon selbst hatten (los ging es in China vorher) direkt aus der Konkursmasse gepickt, ohne Zusammenarbeit.



> Ja, weil wir die Strompreise über die EEG-Umlage niedrig halten. Müssen die energieintensiven Unternehmen die im gleichen Maße bezahlen, wären die Unternehmen schneller weg wie du schauen würdest. Nicht nur würden dann die hohen Lohnkosten, die hohen Lohnnebenkosten und die hohen Kosten durch die enormen Umweltschutzmaßnahmen die Attraktivität verringern, sondern auch die hohen Energiekosten.



Du hast die Zahlen gesehen, die ich gepostet habe? Strom für Großverbraucher kostet in Deutschland 4,7 Cent. Haushalte machen nur 25% des Gesamtverbrauches aus. Wenn wir die privaten 6,88 Cent EEG-Umlage auf alle Verbraucher aufteilen würden, wären das +1,7 Cent für die Industrie, zusammen 6,4 Cent. Das ist weiterhin 1,1 Cent weniger als in Italien und nur 0,2 Cent mehr, als in Großbritannien. Gegenüber den Niederlanden wären wir dann 0,9 Cent im Nachteil, genauso wie wir heute 0,9 Cent im Vorteil sind. Wie viele Unternehmen siehst du gerade panisch aus den Niederlanden nach Deutschland flüchten? Genauso viele würden sich in Gegenrichtung bewegen, wenn man die Kosten fair verteilen würde: Quasi gar keine.
Wer richtig viel Energie verbraucht, der guckt sowieso auf Island und wer richtig Dreck macht, nach China. Dagegen sind ein paar Prozent mehr oder weniger in Deutschland nur ein Tropfen, der kaum ein Fass zum Überlaufen bringt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir dreckige Energieverschwender gar nicht als Industrie haben wollen. Weder hier noch anderswo und wenn deren Produkte wegen Umzug und Transport teurer werden, können wir uns entsprechende Regulierungen sparen.
Auf Seiten der Konsumenten würde eine faire Verteilung die Akzeptanz aber deutlich steigern. (Vermutlich genau der Grund, warum sie nicht kommt.)



> In Zeiten offener Grenzen und dem Abbau von Zöllen und Handelshemmnissen hat einzig derjenige eine Zukunftsperspektive, der billiger ist. Fachkräfte und Wissen hat das Ausland mittlerweile mehr wie genügend, haben westliche Unternehmen doch genügend Fachwissen ins Ausland transferiert. Du würdest also unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen mit deiner Einstellung einzig dafür sorgen, dass Deutschland noch schneller an Wohlstand und Zukunftstauglichkeit verliert. Wir können nämlich preislich schlicht nicht mithalten, wenn wir unser Sozialsystem und unser Lohnniveau halten wollen.



Wir können in der Kategorie "billig" nie mithalten, egal was wir machen. Außer soviel von unserem Lebensstandard opfern, dass Klimaschutz ein Witz dagegen ist. Gäbe es hier nicht soviele Rassissten, Deutschland wäre eines der attraktivsten Länder für Fachkräfte weltweit. Selbst innerhalb Europas gibt es wenig Länder mit einem so hohen Sicherheitsniveau, wir haben, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, nach den skandinavischen Ländern eines der besten Bildungssysteme weltweit, in der Fläche mit die besten Krankenversorgung, sind für eine breite Palette von Herkunftsländern klimatisch interessant, kulturell längst ein Tourismusland, etc.. Es hat seine Gründe, dass man deutsche Fachkräfte mit fünfstelligen Jahreszuschlägen ins Ausland lockt, nicht mit dreistelligen, und dass selbst diese Fachkräfte oft nur für Projekte, aber nicht dauerhaft wegziehen. So ******* ich hier auch vieles finde: Große 95% der Welt sind schlimmer. Aber was wir nicht haben sind billige Arbeit oder Ressourcen. Wenn wir irgendwas verkaufen können, dann stetig nachzuproduzierendes Know-How, aber mit Schwerindustrie können wir in einem internationalen Markt nicht punkten und automatisierte Fabriken kann man auch überall hinpflanzen und macht das seit drei Jahrzehnten auch.

Wir können der Stahlindustrie noch so viele Milliarden in den Arsch blasen, die Chinesen werden die resultierenden Produkte nicht kaufen. Aber sie würden unsere Solaranlagen kaufen - hätten wir nicht deren Hersteller verramschen müssen - und unsere Windturbinen waren, dank der frühzeitigen Forschung und Entwicklung, mal ein globaler Exportschlager der sich ein Kopf- an Kopfrennen mit den Dänen lieferte. Heute sind wir froh, wenn wir letzteren die Stützen zuliefern dürfen. Alles dank einer Industriepolitik, der dreckige Diesel als Zukunftsprodukt gelten.



> Seit den 70ern betrachtet um immerhin 25%. Seit den 2000 betrachtet immerhin um 10%.



Ich übernehm mal die Quelle Liste der Laender nach CO2-Emission – Wikipedia

Insgesamt 143 Nationen, für die Werte von 95 bis 2015 vorliegen. Sortiert nach prozentualen Einsparungen findet sich Deutschland dort auf Platz 34 mit 15%. Das soll gut sein? Ein Großteil der Staaten dahinter sind Dritte Welt Löcher, die bei quasi null angefangen haben. Zähle ich nur die Staaten, die 1995 mindestens 50% unserer damaligen Emissionen hatten, so sind das 51 und 20 davon haben ihre Emissionen stärker gesenkt. Von den 18, die mehr als wir verbraucht haben, haben 8 größere Einsparungen erzielt. Und alle außer den USA (ja, selbst die haben prozentual mehr eingespart als wird), Luxemburg (daran hängt das Weltklima!), Tschechien (die bösen, bösen Kohlebremser) und die VAR (ja, auch die geben sich mehr Mühe) verbrauchen heute pro Kopf sogar weniger.

Was Deutschland macht ist nicht nichts, aber auch alles andere als vorbildliches, sondern einfach nur mittelmäßig. Und das hat auch nichts mit Lebensstandard zu tun, dass wir nur mickrige 15% geschafft haben
Dänemark? Höherer Lebensstandard, 50% Einsparung.
Schweden? Höherer Lebensstandard, schon vorher niedrigere Emissionen gehabt, 41% Einsparung
Malta? Kaum geringerer Lebensstandard, schon vorher niedrigere Emissionen gehabt, 40% Einsparung
Großbritannien? Vergleichbarer Lebensstandard, weniger gehabt, 32% Einsparung
Finnland? Leicht höherer Lebensstandard, 29% Einsparung
Belgien? Vergleichbar, 25% Einsparung
Frankkreich? Genauso eine Industrienation, mit deutlich weniger Emissionen gestartet, 24% Einsparung
Italien? Von 7 auf 5,5 Tonnen CO2 pro Kopf (-23%), während du hier argumentierst, alles unter 9 Tonnen wäre existenzbedrohend für die deutsche Wirtschaft.
Schweiz? Von 5,9 auf 4,5 (ebenfalls -23%), muss wohl an deren niedrigem Lebensstandard liegen, dass die das können, aber wir nicht.
Irland hat -16% geschafft, ausgehend von unseren heutigen 9 Tonnen, und ich glaube die haben relativ zu uns seit 95 massiv an Lebensstandard hinzugewonnen.

Was machen alle diese Länder, was Deutschland nicht kann? "asiatische Löhne unterbieten" jedenfalls nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Wir sind in Europa diejenigen, die das Lohnniveau stetig absenken, während andere ihren Lebensstandard an uns angleichen oder uns längst enteilen und TROTZDEM parallel noch ihre, oftmals von vorneherein niedrigeren CO2-Emissionen deutlich stärker senken, als wir es außerhalb einer Wirtschaftskrise je gemacht hätten.



> Wiegesagt, angesichts unseres Wohlstandes wüsste ich nicht, wieso wir abbauen sollten.



Dieser Satz beschreibt das Desaster beim Klimaschutz vollumfänglich.  

Wieso genau entbindet ein weich gepolsterter Arsch uns davon, etwas zu tun??? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Wir haben mit am meisten vom bisherigen Raubbau profitiert (und tun das weiterhin), wir sind mit am stärksten in der Pflicht, etwas gegen die Folgen zu tun.



> Deshalb hatten wir über den vergangenen Wintern auch schonmal Versorgungsengpässe?
> Deutsches Stromnetz in einem kritischen Zustand



Warum es diesen Engpass gab, steht doch im Artikel, den du selbst verlinkst?
Nur die Überschrift gelesen? Ich helfe dir weiter:
"So seien Kernkraftwerke in Frankreich und Belgien unerwartet ausgefallen, auch eines in Süddeutschland."
"Das reduzierte Stromangebot stieß auf eine große Nachfrage, die nicht zuletzt dem kalten Winterwetter auch in Frankreich geschuldet war"

Die ach-so-tollen Grundlastkraftwerke mit den Billionen Euro teuren Folgekosten waren das Problem. Nicht die EE. Um genau zu sein: Das nur von "Transportbedarf" und nicht von Produktionsengpässen die Rede ist, klingt sogar danach, als hätte die nordeuropäische Windkraft den Bedarf problemlos decken können (wie gut das Angebot war, kann ich 2,5 Jahre zurück nur schwer ermitteln), aber leider hat Seehofer ja beschlossen, nur "2-x" Leitungen von dieser Stromquelle zu der Verbrauchern zu bauen, denen dann letztlich mit Gaskraftwerken (erfolgreich) geholfen werden musste.




> Was auch kein Wunder ist - die Dämmung hält auch im Sommer die Hitze drin. Klar, dass es dann Klimaanlagen braucht, wenn die Hitze anders nicht mehr aus der Wohnung/dem Haus kommt.



Ich habe lange genug mit Südwestblick in einem gut gedämmten Haus gewohnt und kann nur sagen: Absoluter Bullshit.

Keine Ahnung, wo du wohnst, aber in heißem Sommer leitet man für gewöhnlich keine Wärme über die Außenwand ab, weil du eben mit 30-35 °C heiße Luft nicht von 28 auf 25 °C Raumtemperatur kühlen kannst. Da schützt eine gute Wärmedämmung im Gegenteil vor Aufheizung durch die Wände (auch wenn das nur bei Dachwohnungen ein relevanter Faktor ist) und Abkühlung verschafft man sich nach Sonnenuntergang durch Lüften, worauf die Dämmung gar keinen Einfluss hat.



> Weil das europäische Verbundnetz auch so wahnsinnige Kapazitätsreserven gehabt hat.



Schreibt wer was von "hat"? Haben könnte passt. Man darf die Planung halt nur nicht der CSU oder gewinnorientierten Atom- und Kohlekraftwerksbetreibern überlassen.



> So wahnsinnig selten sind die Kombinationen windstill und bedeckt wohl nicht. Da braucht nur der Wetterbericht mal nicht stimmen...



Zieh mal für ein Jahr an die Küste und halt bis dahin die Fresse... 



> Oh, eine gute Idee. Den Wirtschaftsstandort noch unattraktiver machen, indem man auch noch die Versorgungssicherheit bewusst in Frage stellt/mindert.



Badnews für dich: Das dritte Reich ist vorbei und die Auslastung von Großverbrauchern seit den 60er Jahren an die Produktion angepasst. Bislang heißt das: Die Metallverarbeitende Industrie dreht erst bei billigem Nachstrom voll auf, wenn die tollen ""Grundlastkraftwerke"" das Netz mit ihrer ungezügelten Abgabe zu sprengen drohen. Künftig heißt das: Elektrostahl- und Kupferabscheider legen den Schalter zur Mittagszeit oder bei Sturm um, wenn Photovoltaik respektive WKAs auf vollen Touren laufen. Den Arbeitszeiten der Mitarbeiter kommts zu gute.



> Wiegesagt - wenn Grundlast kein Problem ist, wo kommen dann unsere Versorgungsengpässe der jüngsten Zeit her? Und jetzt willst du noch mehr Grundlast abbauen?



Wollen wir Günther Jauch spielen?
"Kann es in SPITZENlastzeiten auch bei übermäßiger GRUNDlastproduktion zu Engpässen kommen?"
a) Natürlich, das geht ja schon aus den Worten hervor
b) Natürlich, jeder mit einem Funken Ahnung vom Stromnetz kommt automatisch zu dem Schluss
c) Natürlich, das konnte man auch schon mehrfach im Thread nachlesen
d) Nein, ausgeschlossen, ich heiße iGameKudan

(Psst: Gegenüber dem Original wurde es etwas erleichtert, eine grüne Antwort zu finden)



> Und was ist, wenn diese Vorräte mal alle sind? Russland sitzt in der Angelegenheit am längeren Hebel...



Wenn wir die uns zugänglichen Vorräte alle in die Athmosphäre geblasen haben, kann offensichtlich das Gezeitenkraftwerke Hannover die Versorgung der Restrepublik übernehmen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: zerstückelt doch nicht andere Beiträge so dermaßen. Da hat man keine Lust mehr zu lesen.



Mach ich auch ständig. Wenn einer mehrere Argumente aufbringt, ist das die am leichtesten nachvollziehbare Variante. Es geht schließlich nicht darum, wer etwas gesagt hat, sondern was gesagt wurde. Hätten 20 andere Leute meine Aussagen gepostet, hätte er auf 20 Einzelposts geantwortet (und ich umgekehrt genauso) - hätte man die dann erst zu einem Metabeitrag verschmelzen sollen?
Ist handlicher so, auch wenn die WoTs noch länger werden.




Skynet1982 schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was alles von der Netzfrequenz abhängt?  Uhren in allen möglichen Geräten beispielsweise.  Genau deshalb beträgt die Netzfrequenz idealerweise 50 HZ. Liegt sie darunter, laufen die Uhren langsamer, weshalb dann versucht wird diese Verlangsamung wieder aufzuholen indem man die Frequenz leicht über 50Hz anhebt.



Uhren, die mit Netzfrequenz laufen, dürfte es eigentlich kaum noch geben. Das wäre ein Relikt der 50er Jahre, aber Quarzwerke sind seit langem so billig, dass niemand auf eine so ungenaue Grundlage zurückgreifen muss. Zumal ich schon sehr lange kein Gerät mit Uhr mehr gesehen habe, dass überhaupt aus einem Netztrafo versorgt wurde. Uhren laufen doch fast alle mit Batterie oder sind in Multifunktionsgeräte mit Schaltnetzteil integriert - das als allererstes die 50 Hz rausfiltert.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der gängige Weg bei all den Unternehmen, die in Asien investieren wollen. Direkt unmöglich, sie müssen alles dem chinesischen Staat überlassen und bekommen dann einen 49% Anteil am Ergebnis.


Und damit wirds die Wettbewerbs- und Zukunftsfähigkeit des eigenen Landes unnötig verschlechtert - und obendrein bedient sich China damit höchst fragwürdiger Maßnahmen, um die Wirtschaft zu fördern. Das ist gerade gegenüber Ländern die in der Hinsicht viel fairer handeln eine riesengroße Ungerechtigkeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der jahrelange schwarz-gelbe Hickhack um die EEG-Umlage hat den heimischen Markt komplett trockengelegt


Zugegeben, zu der Zeit war ich noch ein Kindergartenkind und hatte andere Sachen im Kopf. Trotzdem ist es doch völlig verständlich dass man abwiegt, ob man lieber die Wirtschaft belastet und damit Arbeitsplätze sowie die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gefährdet oder ob man die Bürger belastet. Bei den früheren Löhnen war die EEG-Umlage ein Fliegenschiss - das ist heute nicht mehr so. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hat niemand sein Know-How in ein chinesisches Joint Venture verlagert, die sind schlicht an politisch herbeigeführten Auftragsmangel Pleite gegangen.


Die Unternehmen sind schlicht an der günstigeren ausländischen Konkurrenz pleite gegangen, die mangels entsprechender Lohnniveaus, Sozialstandards und Achtung von Menschenrechten und Umweltschutz deutlich billiger produzieren und ihre Waren mangels Zöllen, Importbeschränkungen und aufgrund zu niedriger Transportkosten hier günstiger anbieten können wie die heimische Konkurrenz. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir die privaten 6,88 Cent EEG-Umlage auf alle Verbraucher aufteilen würden, wären das +1,7 Cent für die Industrie, zusammen 6,4 Cent.


Dazu mal eine Frage: Werden die EE-Förderungen 100%ig durch die EEG-Umlagekosten finanziert oder decken die EEG-Umlagen nur einen Teil und der Rest wird aus Steuergeldern bezahlt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie viele Unternehmen siehst du gerade panisch aus den Niederlanden nach Deutschland flüchten?


Energiekosten sind nur ein weiterer Teil des Eisbergs, die Deutschland für neue Industrieunternehmen oder sonstige Firmen zunehmend unattraktiv machen (wo nicht das Produkt/die Dienstleistung zwangsweise vor Ort erzeugt/geleistet werden muss). Die Niederlanden sind auch nicht so viel billiger als dass sich ein Umzug lohnen würde - Rumänien wäre da schon eher passend (Nokia...). 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir dreckige Energieverschwender gar nicht als Industrie haben wollen. Weder hier noch anderswo und wenn deren Produkte wegen Umzug und Transport teurer werden, können wir uns entsprechende Regulierungen sparen.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, aber generell produzierende oder verarbeitende Industriebetriebe will die Mehrheit hier garantiert nicht loswerden, vermutlich nicht mal viele Grüne oder Linke. Das sind hier die größten Arbeitgeber im Land, die damit auch zu großen Teilen für unseren Wohlstand sorgen und insbesondere unser Sozialsystem finanzieren. Obendrein sind solche Betriebe in unserem Alltag von solch einer Bedeutung, dass Kostensteigerungen quasi alles deutlich verteuern würden. Am Ende würde das "Abschieben" solcher Industrie das Problem nur verlagern und damit anderswo den CO2-Ausstoß steigern. 

Deine Aussage vonwegen, dass wir Energie"verschwender" nicht haben wollen, ist schon leicht populistisch. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gäbe es hier nicht soviele Rassissten,


Naja, die Leute fangen an sich zu fragen, wo das ganze Geld für die durch die Flüchtlingswelle entstandenen Kosten herkommt, welches vorher für diverse Dinge nicht da war und weshalb so viel kaputtgespart wurde. Wieso die Löhne im Osten so viel geringer sind wie im Westen. Wieso die Renten im Osten so viel geringer sind wie im Westen. Obwohl die Mauer seit fast 30 Jahren weg ist und immer die deutsche Einheit propagiert wird. Wieso immer europäische Einigkeit gepriesen wird, sich aber gerade in der Flüchtlingsfrage manche Staaten aus ihrer Verantwortung ziehen. Da solche Parteien wie die AfD (welche mittlerweile leider nunmal eindeutig ins Rechtsextreme abgedriftet ist) zu wählen ist natürlich keine Lösung. Diese Fragen werden aber leider hauptsächlich von dieser Partei angegangen, weshalb sie leider auch einen entsprechenden Zulauf hat. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wir haben, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, nach den skandinavischen Ländern eines der besten Bildungssysteme weltweit,


Sicher, im internationalen Vergleich haben wir ein halbwegs gutes Schulsystem. Aber gerade im Vergleich mit manch nordeuropäischen oder westeuropäischen Ländern stinkt das deutsche Schulsystem aber mal gnadenlos ab. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was wir nicht haben sind billige Arbeit oder Ressourcen. Wenn wir irgendwas verkaufen können, dann stetig nachzuproduzierendes Know-How, aber mit Schwerindustrie können wir in einem internationalen Markt nicht punkten


Weil man diesen Markt durch offene Grenzen völlig kaputtgemacht hat und ihm jegliche Zukunftsfähigkeit genommen hat - da man gegen die Länder mit niedrigen Löhnen, niedrigeren Sozialstandards, niedrigerer Achtung von Meschenrechten und Umweltschutz nichts mehr unternehmen kann, um das eigene Niveau zu schützen. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit stetig nachzuproduzierendes KnowHow zu erzeugen, das man verkaufen könnte - zumal in der Hinsicht das Ausland auch immer besser wird.

Am Ende bleiben durch solch eine Einstellung wie deine hier eine ganze Menge Bürger auf der Strecke. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Chinesen werden die resultierenden Produkte nicht kaufen.


Wenn ich mir immer anhören muss, dass der chinesische/asiatische Markt für europäische Unternehmen immer interessanter wird und z.B. deutsche Autos in China der Renner sind, kann ich über diese Aussage nur lachen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles dank einer Industriepolitik, der dreckige Diesel als Zukunftsprodukt gelten.


Kommt hier wieder der Autohasser in einem durch oder wie kommst du auf den Diesel?
Deutschland war mal in einer ganze Menge mehr wie Autos eine der führenden Nationen - bis man sein Wissen ins Ausland verkauft hat. Ja, durchaus auch auf Betreiben der Wirtschaftsparteien und der Wirtschaft an sich, die das schnelle Geld gesehen hat ohen an die langfristigen Probleme zu denken.  

Übrigens halte ich den Diesel als Übergang bis zur Brennstoffzelle tatsächlich für besser wie Otto- oder Batterieautos. Der CO2-Ausstoß ist geringer wie beim Benziner und die Batterieautos haben halt das Akkuproblem.
Als Hauptproblem sehe ich bei den Autos derzeit eher die überhandnehmende Übermotorisierung (einhergehend mit überflüssigem Schadstoffausstoß) und der Hang zu überflüssig großen Autos (einhergehend mit den Platzproblemen im städtischen Bereich). Selbst ein beschissener 1,0L-Polo fährt mittlerweile 180...  

Würde dann die Autoindustrie noch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und zur Zahlung der Kosten für Hardwarenachrüstungen verdonnert werden, hätte man genug Zeit gewonnen, bis die Brennstoffzelle spruchreif wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sortiert nach prozentualen Einsparungen findet sich Deutschland dort auf Platz 34 mit 15%. Das soll gut sein?


Angesichts dessen, dass wir einen Bevölkerungswachstum hatten, unsere Wirtschaft kontinuierlich gewachsen ist und wir gleichzeitig unseren Wohlstand immer weiter steigern konnten - ja.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zähle ich nur die Staaten, die 1995 mindestens 50% unserer damaligen Emissionen hatten, so sind das 51 und 20 davon haben ihre Emissionen stärker gesenkt.


Also bleibt immernoch 31 Länder, die erstmal unser Niveau erreichen müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und alle außer den USA (ja, selbst die haben prozentual mehr eingespart als wird)


Wenn man sich anschaut von was für einem Standpunkt die angefangen haben ist das auch kein Wunder, dass die prozentual und absolut mehr eingespart haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> , Luxemburg (daran hängt das Weltklima!),


Das Weltklima hängt genauso wenig an Deutschland.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schweden? Höherer Lebensstandard, schon vorher niedrigere Emissionen gehabt, 41% Einsparung
> Italien? Von 7 auf 5,5 Tonnen CO2 pro Kopf (-23%), während du hier argumentierst, alles unter 9 Tonnen wäre existenzbedrohend für die deutsche Wirtschaft.
> Schweiz? Von 5,9 auf 4,5 (ebenfalls -23%), muss wohl an deren niedrigem Lebensstandard liegen, dass die das können, aber wir nicht.
> Irland hat -16% geschafft, ausgehend von unseren heutigen 9 Tonnen, und ich glaube die haben relativ zu uns seit 95 massiv an Lebensstandard hinzugewonnen.


Die vier Länder lasse ich durchaus als besser unter gleichen Voraussetzungen durchgehen - wobei gerade die Schweiz durch ihren Finanzmarkt enorme finanzielle Vorteile hat. 

Zu den anderen Ländern kann ich nur sagen: Entweder ist der Wohlstand (BIP pro Kopf) deutlich geringer, der Anteil des Dienstleistungssektors am BIP (=Wohlstand) deutlich höher oder die Länder haben z.B. in Form von besseren Voraussetzungen für EE (Geothermie, Windkraft) oder einem DEUTLICH höheren Anteil an Atomstrom (Belgien mit fast 50% oder Frankreich mit seinen 75% Atomstromanteil...) deutlich bessere Voraussetzungen was den CO2-Ausstoß angeht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir sind in Europa diejenigen, die das Lohnniveau stetig absenken,


Das ist in meinen Augen wirklich eine Sache die wir zum Teil selber zu verantworten haben. Das ist aber auch ein Problem, welches durch Billigarbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland verursacht wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso genau entbindet ein weich gepolsterter Arsch uns davon, etwas zu tun???


Gewiss haben wir was zu tun, aber nicht in solch einem Maße, dass die Energiewende überbordende finanzielle Einbußen entstehen, die auch Privatleute enorm belasten. Sowas ist zwangsweise ein langfristiges Projekt. 2038 als Kohleausstieg halte ich durchaus für ein realistisches und machbares Ziel - 2030 nicht. Das ist in 11 Jahren...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "So seien Kernkraftwerke in Frankreich und Belgien unerwartet ausgefallen, auch eines in Süddeutschland."
> "Das reduzierte Stromangebot stieß auf eine große Nachfrage, die nicht zuletzt dem kalten Winterwetter auch in Frankreich geschuldet war"
> 
> Die ach-so-tollen Grundlastkraftwerke mit den Billionen Euro teuren Folgekosten waren das Problem. Nicht die EE. Um genau zu sein: Das nur von "Transportbedarf" und nicht von Produktionsengpässen die Rede ist, klingt sogar danach, als hätte die nordeuropäische Windkraft den Bedarf problemlos decken können (wie gut das Angebot war, kann ich 2,5 Jahre zurück nur schwer ermitteln), aber leider hat Seehofer ja beschlossen, nur "2-x" Leitungen von dieser Stromquelle zu der Verbrauchern zu bauen, denen dann letztlich mit Gaskraftwerken (erfolgreich) geholfen werden musste.


Les mal weiter:

"Historisch niedrige Wasserfüllstände in den Speicherseen der Alpen  hätten die Stromlieferungen der Wasserkraftwerke begrenzt. Deutsche  Betreiber von Windkraft- und Solaranlagen wegen des dunklen und  windarmen Winterwetters („Dunkelflaute“) zudem kaum Elektrizität ins  Netz abgegeben."




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wo du wohnst, aber in heißem Sommer leitet man für gewöhnlich keine Wärme über die Außenwand ab, weil du eben mit 30-35 °C heiße Luft nicht von 28 auf 25 °C Raumtemperatur kühlen kannst. Da schützt eine gute Wärmedämmung im Gegenteil vor Aufheizung durch die Wände (auch wenn das nur bei Dachwohnungen ein relevanter Faktor ist) und Abkühlung verschafft man sich nach Sonnenuntergang durch Lüften, worauf die Dämmung gar keinen Einfluss hat.


Und wie sie einen Einfluss drauf hat - weil dankenswerterweise nach Sonnenuntergang die Wände keine Wärme mehr abgeben können und die Fenster im recht windarmen Sommer eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sind.




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> "Kann es in SPITZENlastzeiten auch bei übermäßiger GRUNDlastproduktion zu Engpässen kommen?"
> a) Natürlich, das geht ja schon aus den Worten hervor
> b) Natürlich, jeder mit einem Funken Ahnung vom Stromnetz kommt automatisch zu dem Schluss
> c) Natürlich, das konnte man auch schon mehrfach im Thread nachlesen


Natürlich kann es zu Spitzenlastzeiten auch bei viel Grundproduktion zu Engpässen kommen. Aber mit einer viel, viel viel geringeren Wahrscheinlichkeit von Auswirkungen, als wenn man die Mindestlast aufs absolute Minimum oder gar Null reduziert.


----------



## Skynet1982 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Uhren, die mit Netzfrequenz laufen, dürfte es eigentlich kaum noch geben. Das wäre ein Relikt der 50er Jahre, aber Quarzwerke sind seit langem so billig, dass niemand auf eine so ungenaue Grundlage zurückgreifen muss. Zumal ich schon sehr lange kein Gerät mit Uhr mehr gesehen habe, dass überhaupt aus einem Netztrafo versorgt wurde. Uhren laufen doch fast alle mit Batterie oder sind in Multifunktionsgeräte mit Schaltnetzteil integriert - das als allererstes die 50 Hz rausfiltert.



Leider nicht:

Zeitschwund | c't | Heise Magazine

Dort kann man auch nachlesen, dass Quartzwerke prinzipiell ungenauer sind als Geräte, die auf die Netzzeit zurück greifen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Uhren, die mit Netzfrequenz laufen, dürfte es eigentlich kaum noch geben. Das wäre ein Relikt der 50er Jahre, aber Quarzwerke sind seit langem so billig, dass niemand auf eine so ungenaue Grundlage zurückgreifen muss. Zumal ich schon sehr lange kein Gerät mit Uhr mehr gesehen habe, dass überhaupt aus einem Netztrafo versorgt wurde. Uhren laufen doch fast alle mit Batterie oder sind in Multifunktionsgeräte mit Schaltnetzteil integriert - das als allererstes die 50 Hz rausfiltert.



Die Uhr, die in meinem Herd steckt, läuft in der Tat über die Frequenz des Stroms.
Bei der Mikrowelle und dem Kühlschrank weiß ich das leider nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Wird mit dem IoT eh immer weniger werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Skynet1982 schrieb:


> Leider nicht:
> 
> Zeitschwund | c't | Heise Magazine
> 
> Dort kann man auch nachlesen, dass Quartzwerke prinzipiell ungenauer sind als Geräte, die auf die Netzzeit zurück greifen.



Okay, wird das also doch noch genutzt. Und ich dachte, ich wäre technologisch rückständig 

Die Angabe von Heise, dass die Dinger genauer werden, finde ich aber ein bisschen merkwürdig. Deren Graphen berichten von bis zu 20 Sekunden Fehlgängig pro Tag bevor es zu großen Netzverschiebung kam. Das wären mehrere Minuten die Woche. Schon meine Quarz-Armbanduhr schafft <120 Sekunden pro Halbjahr und ist damit dentenziell genauer als das Ding an meinem Herd.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zugegeben, zu der Zeit war ich noch ein Kindergartenkind und hatte andere Sachen im Kopf. Trotzdem ist es doch völlig verständlich dass man abwiegt, ob man lieber die Wirtschaft belastet und damit Arbeitsplätze sowie die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gefährdet oder ob man die Bürger belastet.



Nein, dass man drei Jahre lang "abwägt" oder genauer gesagt immer neue Foderungen in die Runde schmeißt, ist nicht selbstverständlich. Selbstverständlich wäre es gewesen, wenn sich schwarz-gelb eine Meinung gebildet und diese dann umgesetzt hätte. Und unabhängig davon, welche Meinung das gewesen wäre: Die Solarwirtschaft hätte es verkraftet. Stattdessen wurde schon während der Wahl groß posaunt "wir werden die Vergütung deutlich senken" und dann haben mehrheitlich irgendwelche Hinterbänkler mehrere jahrelang im Abstand von 1-2 Monaten neue Vorschläge verbreitet, wie denn die neue Vergütung "bald", "sofort" oder teilweise sogar "rückwirkend" aussehen soll, während Merkel und Westerwelle abseits seltener, ergebnissloser Treffen, gar nichts gemacht haben. Wohlgemerkt: Beide Parteien wollten die Vergütungen deutlich senken. Da saßen nicht zwei gegenläufige Interessen am Tisch, die hart auf hart verhandelt haben. Das ganze wurde einerseits als ein Thema abgehandelt, dass so wichtig ist, das man alle naslang neue Konzepte in den Raum werfen musste, aber gleichzeitig als ein Thema, bei dem scheinbar keinerlei realer Handlungsbedarf bestand. Ich persönlich hatte den Eindruck, dass beide Parteien nur während der Wahl niedrigere Stromkosten versprechen wollten, ihnen danach aber alles egal war und sie sich einfach als Sprachrohr der großen Kraftwerksbetreibern zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Auf alle Fälle waren am Ende RWE, EON, EnBW und Vattenfall die ganz großen Profiteure dieses Hick-Hacks - zufällig(?) genau die gleichen Unternehmen, mit denen man sich bei den Verhandlungen über den Ausstieg aus dem Rot-Grünen-Atomausstieg so wunderbar gut verstanden hat.

Wie gesagt: Von der tatsächlich erfolgten Politik wäre das ganze nur die Unions- und erst recht FDP-typische Ablehnung von Klimaschutz gewesen und die hätte die Solarindustrie nur am weiteren Wachstum gehindert. Aber die Verzögerungs- und Verunsicherungstaktik hat eine DER globalen Boombranchen, in der Deutschland auch noch führend war, in Deutschland getötet. Und das ausgerechnet diese Wirtschafsexperten diesem Prozess drei Jahre lang zugesehen haben, ohne etwas zu merken, ohne die immer lauter werdenden warnenden Stimmen zu hören, ohne die ersten Pleiten der kleineren Anbieter zu registrieren, ohne auf den extremen Ausbaustop zu achten, der sofort sichtbar wurde und den zahlreiche Umweltverbände, die Opposition, etc. regelmäßig hingewiesen haben, dass ist absolut unglaubwürdig. Die deutsche Solarbranche wurde von CDU/CSU und FDP mit voller Absicht vernichtet; das war nichts weiter als der Kampf grüne EEG-Lobby vs. schwarz-gelbe Atom-&Kohle-Lobby und man wollte es der ersteren mal so richtig zeigen, während man letztere bis heute hofiert.



> Die Unternehmen sind schlicht an der günstigeren ausländischen Konkurrenz pleite gegangen, die mangels entsprechender Lohnniveaus, Sozialstandards und Achtung von Menschenrechten und Umweltschutz deutlich billiger produzieren und ihre Waren mangels Zöllen, Importbeschränkungen und aufgrund zu niedriger Transportkosten hier günstiger anbieten können wie die heimische Konkurrenz.



Wie du selbst sagtest: Du hast die Sache damals kaum verfolgt. Chinesische Importe spielten eine untergeordnete Rolle, waren qualitativ noch nicht voll konkurrenzfähig, aufgrund von erst im Aufbau befindlichen Vertriebsstrukturen noch so viel billiger und insgesamt auf dem deutschen Markt von untergeordneter Bedeutung. Die deutschen haben damals auch nicht einfach mit chinesischen Modulen weiter ausgebaut, sondern sie haben gar nicht ausgebaut. Guck dir einfach die Ausbau-Zahlen an:


2000|2001|2002|2003|2004|2005|2006|2007|2008|2009|2010|2011|2012|2013|2014|2015|2016
0,10|0,08|0,08|0,15|0,61|0,86|0,83|1,10|1,50|4,49|7,11|7,49|8,3|3,31|2,29|1,5|1,5
2000 ist das rot-grüne EEG in Kraft getreten, mit 2-3 Jahren Planungsverzögerung wuchs der Ausbau im Schnitt jedes Jahr um 20-50%. 2009 kam Schwarz-Gelb an die Macht, sofort stagnierte der Ausbau. Zwei Jahre lang wurden noch bereits geplante Projekte umgesetzt, danach brach der Markt radikal ein. 2008 war Solarworld das am schnellsten wachsende Unternehmen Deutschlands und es gab einen (wohl nicht ganz ernst gemeinten) Vorschlag, Opel aufzukaufen. 2011 schrieben sie erstmals rote Zahlen, 2012 war die Zahlungsfähigkeit nicht mehr gegeben. In den 2-3 Jahren dazwischen ist die chinesische Solarindustrie nicht von null auf ihr heutiges Niveau gesprungen. Die gab es davor schon und sie hatten danach noch einiges an Wachstum (z.T. auf Grundlage des Know-Hows aus deutschen Konkursen) vor sich, ehe sie da hingekommen sind, wo sie heute sind. Aber was sich in den 2-3 Jahren schlagartig geändert hat: Merkel+Westwelle. 



> Dazu mal eine Frage: Werden die EE-Förderungen 100%ig durch die EEG-Umlagekosten finanziert oder decken die EEG-Umlagen nur einen Teil und der Rest wird aus Steuergeldern bezahlt?



100% Umlage. Genauergesagt: 240%, denn die Umlage ist weitaus höher als für die reinen EE-Förderungen benötigt wird. Nur 40% gehen an die Betreiber grüner Kraftwerke, selbst Ausgleichszahlungen an Stromkonzerne und Entlastungen für energieintensive Industrie (zusammen 43%) haben einen größeren Anteil. Man sollte also eigentlich von einer "alte Umweltverpester Umlage" sprechen.
http://www.umweltinstitut.org/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_EEG_Zusammensetzung_2014_02_76b73a163d.jpg

Needless to say dass die Perversion des Konzeptes nicht von Anfang an gegeben war. Selbst 2013 waren es immerhin noch 49% EE-Förderung
https://cdn.daa.net/images/strom-sparen/eeg-umlage-2013.jpg


(Anm.: Da Einnahmen und Auszahlungen über den Bund laufen und die Höhe der Umlage nur unregelmäßig politisch angeglichen wird, finden sich auch Jahre mit Zuschusszahlung, genauso aber auch Überschussjahre. Im langfristigen Mittel entsprechen die EEG-Einnahmen den EEG-Ausgaben. Nur das letztere eben zu großen Teilen gar nicht an EE-Betreiber, sondern an EE-Gegner fließen)



> Energiekosten sind nur ein weiterer Teil des Eisbergs, die Deutschland für neue Industrieunternehmen oder sonstige Firmen zunehmend unattraktiv machen (wo nicht das Produkt/die Dienstleistung zwangsweise vor Ort erzeugt/geleistet werden muss). Die Niederlanden sind auch nicht so viel billiger als dass sich ein Umzug lohnen würde - Rumänien wäre da schon eher passend (Nokia...).



Genauer gesagt sind sie ein ziemlich kleiner Teil des Eisbergs, solange man nicht ein Unternehmen ist, dass Energie in gigantischer Menge verschwendet und sonst kaum Ausgaben (z.B. kein Personal/Arbeitsplätze) hat. Die immer noch recht niedrigen deutschen Strompreise treffen also nur die Unternehmen hart, die wir eigentlich gar nicht haben wollen und die außerhalb Islands ohnehin keine Zukunftsperspektive haben. Während man darüber streiten kann, wie hoch Abgaben für Unternehmen allgemein sein sollten, ist somit offensichtlich, dass Ressourcen-Verbrauchs bezogene Abgaben die wünschenswerteste Lenkungswirkung überhaupt entfalten. Wir wollen hier keine vollautomatisierten Aluminiumhütten (extremer Stromverbrauch, keine Arbeitsplätze, geringe Wertschöpfung), sondern die Spitzen der Entwicklungszentren und der Digitalisierung (recht geringer Stromverbrauch, viele hochbezahlte Arbeitsplätze, enorme Wertschöpfung) ansiedeln. Aber den Staat finanzieren durch besonders hohe Abgaben auf Arbeit, mäßige auf Profit und lächerlich geringe auf Energieverbrauch.



> Ich weiß zwar nicht, aber generell produzierende oder verarbeitende Industriebetriebe will die Mehrheit hier garantiert nicht loswerden, vermutlich nicht mal viele Grüne oder Linke. Das sind hier die größten Arbeitgeber im Land, die damit auch zu großen Teilen für unseren Wohlstand sorgen und insbesondere unser Sozialsystem finanzieren. Obendrein sind solche Betriebe in unserem Alltag von solch einer Bedeutung, dass Kostensteigerungen quasi alles deutlich verteuern würden. Am Ende würde das "Abschieben" solcher Industrie das Problem nur verlagern und damit anderswo den CO2-Ausstoß steigern.



Es werden in Zukunft schlichtwenig weniger Stahlwerke gebraucht und die sind auch nicht die größten Arbeitgeber im Land, wenn auch wichtige in einigen ohnehin arg gebeutelten Gegenden. Das gleiche gilt für Kupferverhüttung, Zementherstellung, Aluwerke, etc.: Wenn die Menschheit es ernst meint mit der Vermeidung einer totalen Klimakatastrophe, dann machen all diese Werke sowieso bald zu. Indem wir sie mit Subventionierungsmaßnahmen künstlich am Leben erhalten, haben zwar ein paar Leute etwas länger einen Job, aber diese Schwerindustrie-freundlichen Bedingungen gibt es nicht gratis. Das gleiche Budget fehlt an anderer Stelle, um zukunftsfähige Branchen wachsen zu lassen. Wie oben schon erwähnt:
Schwarz-Gelb stand Ende der 0er Jahre vor der Wahl "Kohle oder Solar". Sie haben "Kohle" gewählt (Linke und SPD waren nicht unglücklich darüber), aber was hat das der Volkswirtschaft langfristig gebracht, außer technischen Rückstand, weniger Einnahmen und mehr Kosten?

Genau die gleiche Situation haben wir jetzt mit der Autoindustrie. Ja, natürlich sind das jetzt viele Arbeitsplätze. Aber wir träumen von einer Zukunft, in der nur noch halb oder ein Viertel so viele Autos unterwegs sind und kein einziger deutscher Konzern hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten nenneswert in Deutschland ausgebaut, der Importanteil ist immer weiter gestiegen. Wenn die Nachfrage künftig zurückgehen sollte, dann werden die nicht die neueren Werke in Tschechien oder Rumänien schließen, sondern die in Deutschland. Und ob wir jetzt ein paar Milliarden Subvention reinpumpen oder nicht, wird daran nichts ändern. Aber an anderer Stelle könnten die gleichen Summen dafür sorgen, dass es in 20 Jahren deutsche Unternehmen gibt, die etwas international marktfähigeres als dreckige Diesel im Angebot haben.



> Naja, die Leute fangen an sich zu fragen, wo das ganze Geld für die durch die Flüchtlingswelle entstandenen Kosten herkommt, welches vorher für diverse Dinge nicht da war und weshalb so viel kaputtgespart wurde.



Diese Leute haben meist keinen Plan, was für Geld überhaupt wegen Flüchtlingen an wen gezahlt wird.



> Wieso die Löhne im Osten so viel geringer sind wie im Westen.



"Marktwirtschaft" (+Treuhand)



> Wieso die Renten im Osten so viel geringer sind wie im Westen. Obwohl die Mauer seit fast 30 Jahren weg ist und immer die deutsche Einheit propagiert wird. Wieso immer europäische Einigkeit gepriesen wird,



Was hat das noch mit Rassismus zu tun?



> sich aber gerade in der Flüchtlingsfrage manche Staaten aus ihrer Verantwortung ziehen.



Sind diejenigen mit rassisten an der Macht...



> Da solche Parteien wie die AfD (welche mittlerweile leider nunmal eindeutig ins Rechtsextreme abgedriftet ist) zu wählen ist natürlich keine Lösung. Diese Fragen werden aber leider hauptsächlich von dieser Partei angegangen, weshalb sie leider auch einen entsprechenden Zulauf hat.



Nein, von dieser Partei werden gar keine Fragen angegangen. Eine Frage angehen bedeutet, Lösungskonzepte zu schaffen. Die AFD polemisiert allenfalls Themen, aber sonst ist sie schlicht arbeitsunfähig. Wie soll ein Haufen Spinner, die nicht einmal eine Wahlliste regelkonform aufgestellt bekommen, jemals konstruktiv Regierungsarbeit leisten? Seitdem Abschied von der Neoliberalen Proffessorenpartei für Wirtschaftsförderung hat die AFD keinerlei Konzepte mehr abgeliefert. Die ist immer nur "dagegen", aber nie für etwas. Weil ersteres verdammt einfach ist, jeder kann dutzend Beispiele aufzählen, wo etwas schlecht läuft. Aber das Schwierige ist zu sagen, wie man es besser machen könnten. 9 von 10 Leuten haben keine Idee dazu. Einschließlich der AFD. Und noch wichtiger: 50 von 100 Leuten haben eine andere Vorstellung davon, in welche Richtung überhaupt "besser" liegt. Aber dazu schweigt sich die AFD lieber aus, weil sie nämlich die Hälfte ihrer Wähler vergraulen würde, wenn sie irgend eine Richtung, irgend ein Konzept auch nur andeuten würde.



> Sicher, im internationalen Vergleich haben wir ein halbwegs gutes Schulsystem. Aber gerade im Vergleich mit manch nordeuropäischen oder westeuropäischen Ländern stinkt das deutsche Schulsystem aber mal gnadenlos ab.



Welche Westeuropäer? Frankreich? Spanien?? die staatlichen Schulen in England??? Nö, nö, nö. Wie gesagt: Die Skandinavier haben uns da etwas voraus, weil sie einsehen, dass man keinen langfristigen Erfolg hat, wenn man sein Geld in kurzfristige Wirtschaftsklientelpolitik investiert. Aber das wars auch schon, insgesamt stehen wir ganz gut da. Und alle skandinavischen Staaten zusammen haben eben auch nur so viele Einwohner wie die 2-3-4 größten Bundesländer zusammen und deren klimatische Verhältnisse schreckt wirklich viele ab.



> Weil man diesen Markt durch offene Grenzen völlig kaputtgemacht hat und ihm jegliche Zukunftsfähigkeit genommen hat



WTF??
Wie bitte schön macht man einen internationalen Markt mit offenen Grenzen kaputt? Die sind Voraussetzung dafür, dass er überhaupt existieren kann. Mit geschlossenen Grenzen hat man nur nationale Märkte. Und ja: Auf denen können sich die von dir genannten Effekte einstellen, aber es ist volkswirtschaflich nun einmal einfach nicht möglich, Rohstoffe zu importieren und dann nur national verkaufen. Irgendwas muss man auch exportieren, um die Importe zu refinanzieren und insgesamt lebt Deutschland davon nicht schlecht. Nur rutschen wir langsam aber sicher in eine Falle, weil die meisten unser Exportschlager auf Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend basieren, die wir zwar in sehr hoher Qualität anbieten, die aber in Zukunft immer weniger benötigt wird und an immer mehr anderen Orten der Welt in ausreichender Qualität bereitgestellt werden kann.



> Wenn ich mir immer anhören muss, dass der chinesische/asiatische Markt für europäische Unternehmen immer interessanter wird und z.B. deutsche Autos in China der Renner sind, kann ich über diese Aussage nur lachen.



Hör dir die ******* an und lache, ich kriege dabei nur das Weinen. Du hast es selbst am Anfang deines Postings festgestellt, aber fünf Minuten später offensichtlich schon wieder vergessen: 
Nein, "deutsche" Autos sind in China nicht der Renner. Die gibt es da fast gar nicht respektive nur mit hohen Importzöllen. Was sich gut verkauft sind chinesische Autos an deren Produktion ein Konzern mit Hauptsitz in Deutschland eine Minderheitsbeteiligung hat. Davon profitiert Deutschland als Volkswirtschaft aber kaum und seitdem China radikal gegen die resultierende Luftverschmutzung vorgeht, hat sich das Wachstum deutlich verlangsamt. Ausgehend von fast null und mit einem gigantischen, unterversorgten Markt steigen die Umsätze zwar noch, aber die Wachstumszahlen der Joint Ventures mit deutschem Anteil sind lächerlich verglichen mit dem wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießenen 100% chinesischen Unternehmen und mittelfristig wirst du in den Boomstädten gar keine Verbrenner mehr loswerden.



> Kommt hier wieder der Autohasser in einem durch oder wie kommst du auf den Diesel?



Fällt dir ein weiteres Produkt ein, dass von Scheuer, Merkel, Scholz und Altmeier in gleichem Maße hofiert wird? Nein? Mir auch nicht.



> Deutschland war mal in einer ganze Menge mehr wie Autos eine der führenden Nationen - bis man sein Wissen ins Ausland verkauft hat. Ja, durchaus auch auf Betreiben der Wirtschaftsparteien und der Wirtschaft an sich, die das schnelle Geld gesehen hat ohen an die langfristigen Probleme zu denken.



"auch"? Wer hat denn sonst noch Industrie-Know-How verkauft, wenn nicht die Industrie selber? 
Und nein, die die das entschieden haben, haben nicht an "langfristige Probleme" gedacht, weil es aus deren Sicht keine langfristigen Probleme gibt. Die haben verkauft, was einen Wert hatte, als es noch einen Wert hatte. Verabschiede dich von engstirnigem nationalistischen Denken, es gibt keine "deutschen" Konzerne. VW ist nicht mehr KdF, sondern ein globales Unternehmen. Und denen ist es vollkommen egal, ob ihre Gewinne aus Deutschland/nach Deutschland fließen oder irgendwo anders her/hin. Das gleiche gilt für alle anderen Unternehmen. Und ein internationaler Konzern versteht unter "langristigem Denken" auch nicht 50 Jahre das gleiche zu machen. Das sind Denkmuster kleiner regionaler Betriebe mit enger Kundenbindung und Spezialisierung. Aber global Playern, die wir in Deutschland ja ach so toll finden und zu deren Gunsten jetzt sogar die Kartelgesetze geändert werden sollen, stehen alle Investitionsmöglichkeiten der Welt offen und wenn es deutlich lukrativere gibt als die bisherigen, dann ist es sinnvoll ein Geschäftsfeld zu verkaufen -selbst wenn es noch Gewinn bringt- und die Einnahmen woanders zu investieren, wo das gleiche Kapital mehr bringt.

Willkommen im Kapitalismus.

Wenn du was anderes willst, musst du bei der Linken anrufen.



> Übrigens halte ich den Diesel als Übergang bis zur Brennstoffzelle tatsächlich für besser wie Otto- oder Batterieautos. Der CO2-Ausstoß ist geringer wie beim Benziner und die Batterieautos haben halt das Akkuproblem.
> Als Hauptproblem sehe ich bei den Autos derzeit eher die überhandnehmende Übermotorisierung (einhergehend mit überflüssigem Schadstoffausstoß) und der Hang zu überflüssig großen Autos (einhergehend mit den Platzproblemen im städtischen Bereich). Selbst ein beschissener 1,0L-Polo fährt mittlerweile 180...



Wenn man Umwelt und Gesundheit im Hinterkopf behalten hätte, hätte der Diesel die bessere Technik sein können. Können. Bei kleinen, leichten Fahrzeugen sind leichtere Benziner aber schnell die bessere Lösung und seitdem auch die sehr effizient geworden, reale 6 l Benzin bei Tempo 130 sind mit vier erwachsenen Personen + Gepäck kein Problem. Und Benzin-Selbstzünder mit noch höherer Effizienz kommen dieses Jahr auf den Markt. Aber natürlich nicht von deutschen Herstellern, obwohl das Konzept schon vor Jahrzehnten in Deutschland diskutiert wurde, denn hiesige Autobauer können sich eben darauf verlassen, dass sie auch antike Rußgeneratoren weiter verScheuern dürfen.



> Würde dann die Autoindustrie noch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und zur Zahlung der Kosten für Hardwarenachrüstungen verdonnert werden, hätte man genug Zeit gewonnen, bis die Brennstoffzelle spruchreif wird.



Hätte. Hat die deutsche Politik aber nicht. Genauso, wie sie vorher zwei Jahrzehnte lang bei der Entwicklung des Problems zugeguckt hat. Auch das ein Fall von vertanener Lenkungswirkung für die Zukunft: Die Konzepte, die jetzt nachträglich umgesetzt wurden, waren bei deutschen Zulieferern alle schon 2000 einsatzbereit. Aber sie hätten die Gewinne der Autobauer begrenzt, die die für Investitionen in chinesiche Unternehmen brauchten, weswegen die deutschen Lobby-Schoßhündchen (sowohl bei Union und FDP als auf SPD, bei dem Thema gilt die ganz große Koalition) dafür gesorgt haben, dass in der ganzen EU Stillststand herrschte.

Stattdessen hätte man Deutschland und Europa auch zu einem Markt mit Leitfunktion machen können, deutsche Autotechnik zu der gesuchtesten des Jahres 2020 und ganz nebenbei unsere Gesundheitsprobleme in Innenstädten sowie die Klimabelastung unseres Verkehrs senken können, einfach in dem man die Schlupflöcher in den Testzyklen geschlossen hätte. Hat man aber nicht; die Chinesen hats gefreut.



> Angesichts dessen, dass wir einen Bevölkerungswachstum hatten, unsere Wirtschaft kontinuierlich gewachsen ist und wir gleichzeitig unseren Wohlstand immer weiter steigern konnten - ja.



Abgesehen davon, dass wir mit zuviel Bevölkerung, leistungsfähiger Wirtschaft und mehr als Wohlstand als beinahe alle anderen gestartet sind: Auch die anderen haben in diesen drei Aspekten zugelegt.



> Also bleibt immernoch 31 Länder, die erstmal unser Niveau erreichen müssen.



Du freust dich auch, wenn du beim Schach Platz 2 belegst, während dein Erzfeind nur Vorletzter wird, oder?

Wie gesagt: Unter den Staaten, die mindestens 50% unserer Emissionen hatten, sind wir bei relativer Einsparung immer noch nur im Mittelfeld. Ein großer Teil von denen verbraucht aber weiterhin weniger, auch wenn sie prozentual weniger eingespart haben. Das ist einfach keine Leistung, auch wenn du offensichtlich stolz darauf bist, dass wir gar nicht erst versuchen was zum Klimaschutz beizutragen, sondern lieber an Wohlstand und Wirtschaft arbeiten.

Mal gucken, was davon noch übrig bleibt, wenn 1-2 Milliarden Menschen in Südostasien und Afrika sich ein neues Zuhause suchen. 10-20 Millionen Syrer haben ja schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt lang für Untergangsstimmung in Deutschland gesorgt.



> Die vier Länder lasse ich durchaus als besser unter gleichen Voraussetzungen durchgehen - wobei gerade die Schweiz durch ihren Finanzmarkt enorme finanzielle Vorteile hat.
> 
> Zu den anderen Ländern kann ich nur sagen: Entweder ist der Wohlstand (BIP pro Kopf) deutlich geringer, der Anteil des Dienstleistungssektors am BIP (=Wohlstand) deutlich höher oder die Länder haben z.B. in Form von besseren Voraussetzungen für EE (Geothermie, Windkraft)



Es muss also nur der etwas für den Klimaschutz tun, der in der Vergangenheit seine Wirtschaft richtig ausgerichtet hat und zufällig besonders gute geologische Bedingungen hat oder arm ist? Während Staaten, die reich sind, ihre Landschaft schon mit anderen Dingen zugestellt haben (Deutschland ist beispielsweise optimal für Biomasse und hat Bedingungen für Pumpspeicher, von denen die Niederlande nur träumen können), lieber daran arbeiten sollten, noch reicher zu werden? Das ist dein Weg in die Zukunft?



> Gewiss haben wir was zu tun, aber nicht in solch einem Maße, dass die Energiewende überbordende finanzielle Einbußen entstehen, die auch Privatleute enorm belasten. Sowas ist zwangsweise ein langfristiges Projekt. 2038 als Kohleausstieg halte ich durchaus für ein realistisches und machbares Ziel - 2030 nicht. Das ist in 11 Jahren...



Wir haben 20 Jahre lang verpennt, etwas zu tun und jetzt forderst du, dafür auch noch belohnt zu werden, anstatt die Rechnung zu zahlen.



> Und wie sie einen Einfluss drauf hat - weil dankenswerterweise nach Sonnenuntergang die Wände keine Wärme mehr abgeben können und die Fenster im recht windarmen Sommer eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sind.



Was für Wärme sollen Wänden denn abgeben, wenn sie dank guter Isolierung erst gar keine aufgenommen haben?



> Natürlich kann es zu Spitzenlastzeiten auch bei viel Grundproduktion zu Engpässen kommen. Aber mit einer viel, viel viel geringeren Wahrscheinlichkeit von Auswirkungen, als wenn man die Mindestlast aufs absolute Minimum oder gar Null reduziert.



Deine "geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit" ist Normalzustand in Deutschland und es gibt keine "Mindestlast", die man kontrollieren könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Kaum wird es warm, schalten die Kernkraftwerke ab:
Niedersachsen: Weser zu warm - Atomkraftwerk Grohnde wird abgeschaltet - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und das genau dann, wenn man Strom zur Klimatisierung benötigt.
Braucht kein Menschen, diese antiquierte Technik´....


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Ich glaube es würde schon mal viel helfen ne Menge Dinge weiß zu streichen^^


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kaum wird es warm achalten die kernkraftwerke ab:
> Niedersachsen: Weser zu warm - Atomkraftwerk Grohnde wird abgeschaltet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und das genau dann, wenn man Strom zur Klimatisierung benötigt.
> Braucht kein Menschen, diese antiquierte Technik´....



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht. 

Eine 99%-zige Energieversorung ist bei uns überlebensnotwendig.

Momentan brauchen wird die Teile noch,

ohne richtig funktionierende industrielle Energiespeicher,

werden wir das nicht kompensieren können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Momentan brauchen wird die Teile noch,


Nicht "wir", nur die_ Mia san Mia _Truppe in Bayern, die sich seit Jahrzehnten gegen Windkraft und gegen Netzausbauten wehrt und dann immer so tut, als geht es nicht ohne Kernkraft, den Müll aber anderen vor die Tür kippen wollen. Dann haben die "Westösterreicher" halt mal Pech gehabt und die Zeichen der Zeit falsch gedeutet.

Mir kommt beim bayrischen Verhalten inzwischen die Galle hoch. Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Momentan brauchen wird die Teile noch,



Nö. Könnten sofort vom Netz genommen werden.
Und wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man den Mist nie bauen dürfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man den Mist nie bauen dürfen.


Die Strahlenmediziner sehen das anders und die Luft wurde in den Siebzigern merklich besser durch die Kernkraft. Aus heutiger Sicht war es ein teurer Irrweg, in den sechziger tickten die Uhren noch anders. Und Strauß wollte unbedingt unsere Atombombe, also der Strauß, der noch ein paar Jahre vorher vehement gegen eine Bundeswehr agitierte. Doppelzüngiger Politikbereicherer, der alte Milliardäre und Waffenschieber, der mit so vielen Affären aufwartete.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

FSJ hat im Krieg selbst eine Menge durchgemacht. Da kann man es doch emotional verstehen, dass er selbst erstmal gegen eine neue Armee war.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Strahlenmediziner sehen das anders und die Luft wurde in den Siebzigern merklich besser durch die Kernkraft. Aus heutiger Sicht war es ein teurer Irrweg, in den sechziger tickten die Uhren noch anders. Und Strauß wollte unbedingt unsere Atombombe, also der Strauß, der noch ein paar Jahre vorher vehement gegen eine Bundeswehr agitierte. Doppelzüngiger Politikbereicherer, der alte Milliardäre und Waffenschieber, der mit so vielen Affären aufwartete.



Die medizinische Forschung wäre aber ohne Atomkraftwerke ausgekommen, denn dass man die Kraft der Kerne verstanden hatte, hat ja die Atombombe gezeigt.
Und was spräche dagegen, dass man in den 50er schon Windkraftanlagen hätte bauen können?

Und die Korruption der Politiker ist ja nichts Neues.
Was hat der Scheuer eigentlich für Verträge abgeschlossen, dass es jetzt um einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag geht, der gezahlt werden soll?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die medizinische Forschung wäre


Es geht um Kontrastmittel, die sind schon ein Segen.

Das sind Abfallprodukte der Kerntechnik und man sollte sie nicht vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind Abfallprodukte der Kerntechnik und man sollte sie nicht vergessen.



Keine Sorge, es gäbe ohne Atomkraftwerke noch genug Abfallprodukte der Kerntechnik.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Könnten sofort vom Netz genommen werden.
> Und wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man den Mist nie bauen dürfen.



Naja, der Energiehunger halt.

Und selbstverständlich werden diese Teile noch gebraucht,

und auch noch die Kohlekraftwerke,

ein Industrielandland wie Deutschland, kann man momentan gar
nicht nur mit regeneratieven Energien zuverlässig versorgen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ein Industrielandland wie Deutschland, kann man momentan gar
> nicht nur mit regeneratieven Energien zuverlässig versorgen.



Klar kann man das, die Lobbyisten von Kohle, Öl und Atom wollen das aber nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, die Lobbyisten von Kohle, Öl und Atom wollen das aber nicht.



Nö, das würde gar nicht funktionieren,

weil die Infrastruktur gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das würde gar nicht funktionieren,
> 
> weil die Infrastruktur gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.



Ja, weil die CSU seit Jahren alles blockiert. Lobbyismus eben.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

Adi sagt ja noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht "wir", nur die_ Mia san Mia _Truppe in Bayern, die sich seit Jahrzehnten gegen Windkraft und gegen Netzausbauten wehrt und dann immer so tut, als geht es nicht ohne Kernkraft, den Müll aber anderen vor die Tür kippen wollen. Dann haben die "Westösterreicher" halt mal Pech gehabt und die Zeichen der Zeit falsch gedeutet.
> 
> Mir kommt beim bayrischen Verhalten inzwischen die Galle hoch. Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst.



Ich würde den einfach ihren selbst produzierten Atommüll vor die Füße kippen und die Durchleitung fossiler Brennstoffe ins südliche Ausland Deutschlands stoppen. Ich meine: Wer keinen Strom mag und lieber im Mittelalter leben möchte, soll halt nach Glockenschlag in seinem Fachwerkhaus verschwinden. Aber er soll nicht davon ausgehen, dass er anderen seinen Dreck aufladen kann. Die Bayern sind doch immer so stolz auf ihre Wirtschaft - bin gespannt wie die mit der baryischen Vorstellung eines Strom-nicht-Netzes so läuft. Die alpine Wasserkraft kriegen wir notfalls auch über Schweiz und BW an den Norden angebunden, letztere haben ja mittlerweile durchaus kapiert, dass man mit der Politik von Vorgestern nicht auf die Zukunft vorbereitet ist.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politik von Vorgestern nicht auf die Zukunft vorbereitet ist.



Eine Politikerkarriere beschränkt sich nun mal nur auf eine Wahlperiode.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine Politikerkarriere beschränkt sich nun mal nur auf eine Wahlperiode.



Und auf die Beraterverträge, die nach der Abwahl seiner Partei aus der Regierung kommen. 
So betrachtet hat Schröder alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine Politikerkarriere beschränkt sich nun mal nur auf eine Wahlperiode.



Ironischerweise ist das ja gerade in der CSU-Autokratie nicht so; alles was vom wirtschaftlichen Vorteil Bayerns nicht auf eingetriebene Bundessubventionen zurückgeht, kann man der langfristigen Planung anrechnen. Nur sobald es um Umweltthemen geht, schaltet das Alm-Hirn auf Brezel&Bier um.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*

weil es doch recht gut ins thema passt:
Atommüll – Wohin mit den giftigen Überresten? (Ganze Folge) | Quarks
... selbst dort wird teilweise vernünftig diskutiert. aber man merkt schon: so wirklich informiert sind halt nur wenige. ^^

edit:
läuft gerade im TV:
Super-GAU Tschernobyl - Sarkophag fuer die Ewigkeit? - ZDFmediathek
mit blick unter den neuen sarkophag!


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Stabilität des Stromnetzes in Deutschland zuletzt mehrfach gefährdet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ironischerweise ist das ja gerade in der CSU-Autokratie nicht so; alles was vom wirtschaftlichen Vorteil Bayerns nicht auf eingetriebene Bundessubventionen zurückgeht, kann man der langfristigen Planung anrechnen. Nur sobald es um Umweltthemen geht, schaltet das Alm-Hirn auf Brezel&Bier um.



Naja, viele andere Hirne auch.


----------

